# Unpopular gaming opinions.



## VGAddict31 (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you have a gaming opinion that may not be shared by a lot of people, or is otherwise controversial? well, post it here.

Here's mine:

I think Mega Man X is better than the classic Mega Man games.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 18, 2013)

I know you want to start threads and all, but we already have a general unpopular opinions thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

I have extremely little interest in most Nintendo franchises like Mario and Zelda

/dons bunker suit


----------



## Lobar (Oct 18, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts had extremely underwhelming gameplay.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 18, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Kingdom Hearts had extremely underwhelming gameplay.



i felt the second game was too easy. the first one is better because it is a bit harder plus a bit more intense.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

This doesn't need its own separate thread. There's nothing wrong with the existing one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Call of Duty is fine as a lime in its own way, it's just the business model and fantards I fucking hate


----------



## Smelge (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Call of Duty is fine as a lime in its own way, it's just the business model and fantards I fucking hate



And the pricing of the franchise on Steam.

MW is still Â£20 despite being 6 years old, MW2 is sat at Â£20 and is 4 years old, and MW3 is still full price 2 years after release.

Most other games get cheaper after the first few months. Not Activision games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> And the pricing of the franchise on Steam.
> 
> MW is still Â£20 despite being 6 years old, MW2 is sat at Â£20 and is 4 years old, and MW3 is still full price 2 years after release.
> 
> Most other games get cheaper after the first few months. Not Activision games.



holy shit you're right

wow this is atrocious


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 18, 2013)

Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start should be a code used in other games.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2013)

OoT is not the best Zelda.


----------



## Percy (Oct 19, 2013)

Smelge said:


> And the pricing of the franchise on Steam.
> 
> MW is still Â£20 despite being 6 years old, MW2 is sat at Â£20 and is 4 years old, and MW3 is still full price 2 years after release.
> 
> Most other games get cheaper after the first few months. Not Activision games.


MW is still a little bit active, if I remember correctly.
MW2 has no reason to be that much. Nor MW3.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

-Every Final Fantasy is formulaic, poorly written crap, with dated and boring gameplay to match. 
-Pokemon is much the same, though benefits from at least having some depth to it.
-JRPGs in general are immature, and annoying which has largely led to their decline as the consumers who once bought them have aged and matured.
-Nintendo needs to give up the the gimmicky shit and either offer decent console hardware and stop treating third party developers like ass, or give up on consoles all together and publish on PC and MS/Sony's consoles.
-Sony needs to redesign their control because the dual shock is a horrible, handing cramping abomination.
-The CoD games ARE infact quite good, and only get the hate boner thanks to rival Fan Dumbs and Activision's sleazy business practices involving them.
-Battlefield and Halo are both subject to the above sans (for the most part) the publisher issue.
-MarioKart is HIGHLY over rated.
-A good english voice cast is ALWAYS preferable to the original japanese cast in ANY game.
-I want more WWII games and more future fantastic gun shooters, modern setting shooters outside of Battlefield are depressing.
-There needs to be a Metroid with straight up proper FPS controls. I would also like an open world X (as in X: Rebirth style) Metroid game.
-The new XCOM game IS better than the old one.

AND that covers it, hate away!


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2013)

Only really partially disagree on some points



Fernin said:


> -Every Final Fantasy is formulaic, poorly written crap, with dated and boring gameplay to match.


Most of them are. The first three (NES/FC) were basically all trailblazers in different ways. No formula to draw from. They kind of settled into the formula around the SNES era.


> The CoD games ARE infact quite good, and only get the hate boner thanks to rival Fan Dumbs and Activision's sleazy business practices involving them.


Not disagreeing, but not all of them are good; World at War was pretty bad. I did quite enjoy CoD2 and CoD4; Haven't really gone into MW2 or the later ones yet.


> -I want more WWII games and more future fantastic gun shooters, modern setting shooters outside of Battlefield are depressing.


Again, not disagreeing, but that's actually kind of funny; At the beginning of the generation, WWII games were everywhere and people were complaining about them.


> -The new XCOM game IS better than the old one.


Here I kind of disagree. In interface? Yup. Openness? Nope. The game is extremely streamlined, and while that makes gameplay a bit faster, it's not as nuanced. Research appears to be just kind of linear, for example, and the overall unfolding of the game and tactics is a lot different. You don't choose the armament of your interceptors for example, don't have to worry about buying ammunition and other supplies, don't have to worry about base defence, preventing alien bases from being built / attacking / starving out alien bases, etc. The expansion promises to fix a lot of that, however... And I'm not denying the game is good. It's damn good. I just think that at release the game wasn't as good as the old one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a really unpopular opinion:
P2W is not terrible. If someone supports the company it is only natural the company supports them.
Most often they are the F2P players who whine about others actually investing in a game.

Of course there are exceptions where you get ridiculous buffs and absolutely OP guns, but giving a supporter a unique gun, tags or a helmet shouldn't be sneered at.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 19, 2013)

Final Fantasy VI is better than Final Fantasy VII by an AU.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

@Runefox

1: I agree more or less.

2: WaW is actually my favorite CoD game of the lot, so I have to disagree there. X3

3: Truth in observation. I also recall the awkward era shortly after when a bunch of people tried to make games set in Vietnam, and failed miserably. X3 BF: Vietnam not counting as it was both quite good, and basically just a setting swap with no cringe worthy story.

4: The research isn't really that linear at all, as I wound up with plasma weapons and ghost armor before laser weps, titan armor or skeleton armor (that means yes, I stuck with ballistic weapons all the way to the base invasion. And I felt like a boss for doing so. XD ). I'm not sure about when the game launched but you CAN change the weapons on your interceptors, all mine have plasma cannons. The on field gameplay is more sensible and logical in tactics and movement than the original XCOM. Ammunition and other logistics are still handled, they're just behind the scenes as part of your base budget, which makes sense since you're the base commander, not the logistics officer, it's not your job to keep each individual soldier supplied with ammo; that's what you pay your logistics officer to do. I do agree there should be more base hunting AND base defense missions, HOWEVER, I do not think we need to go back to managing multiple bases because all the other bases got used for was radar farming while most players just focused on their main base. Functionally this same role and dynamic is now accomplished via the satellites.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I've said enough over the last few months. lol
I agree with Fernin's FF point.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start should be a code used in other games.


I'm pretty sure a bunch of games (and websites) use the Konami code.

OT: In hindsight I don't like the N64. A lot of the games look plain ugly and that controller, blech.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 19, 2013)

-JRPGs, even from the 'golden era' are far less superior than their WRPG counterparts. In fact I wouldn't even call JRPGs true rpgs.
-Oblivion is better than Morrowind and Skyrim, but worse than Daggerfall.
-Blizzard after DII LOD is fucking awful; WOW,D3, and SC2 are trash.
-Kojima is a hack. MGS is not only a terrible stealth series, but an awful action series as well.
-The first Assassin's Creed is the best in the series. Ubisoft the game is called ASSASSINS CREED, I would like it if the game-play and story were actually based off assassinations. OMG fuck Ezio. Also, while we are alking about Ubisoft, I would like to play as Sam Fisher please, not as Jason Bourne on bath salts.
-Fallout New Vegas is better than Fallout 3. Of course both are worse than FO1 and FO2.
-Alpha Protocol was actually pretty decent.
-Dishonored was ass.
-Thief Deadly Shadows and Invisible War are underrated.

That's the only hate I can think of now, maybe more later.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

@Green_Knight

1: Yes, also, the better way to put it would be "JRPGs are inferior to WRPGs.", the way you have it is kinda bizarre.

2: No on all counts. Skyrim > Morrowind > Oblivion > Daggerfall

3: Other than SCII I agree.

4: Yes, at least after MGS.

5: Yes on all counts.

6: Yes to the former, a huge NO to the latter.

7: Flat no.

8: I couldn't disagree more.

9: Yes to the latter, and no to the former, not because it's (Because it isn't) but because everyone thinks it;s the jesus of stealth games. If anything it's over rated.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 19, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @Green_Knight
> 
> 1: Yes, also, the better way to put it would be "JRPGs are inferior to WRPGs.", the way you have it is kinda bizarre.



I said it that way because I don't feel comparing  JRPGS to WRPGS is an apples to apples comparison. I don't dislike JRPGS or think they're all bad, I just don't think they count as real rpgs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

This discontent I'm seeing with JRPG's in this thread makes me VERY happy. 
I think they're largely garbage too. Granted the old days they were better and only a FEW are good today. But allllllll western RPG's beat the shit out of Animu Fantasy X-40, Weeaboo Hearts, Tales of Wapanese, and Otaku Emblem. I don't like these games for the most part. Like A LOT. Some give me a boner like PSO2, Xenoblade, Last Story, and Pandora's Tower but anytime someone tries to force me to play Persona or that utter sack of shit World Ends with You? I tell them to leave me alone and pop in Elder Scrolls. 

I think Sonic is vastly superior to Mario. Sonic's had a BAD decade, but I can respect failures due to trying new things WAY more than stagnating and playing it safe to sell copies. Sonic failed because the ideas were too different and didn't work. Mario succeeds by rehashing and rehashing and rehashing. Same fucking music. Same fucking art. Same stale mechanics. Same stale power ups. Same worlds and tricks. Same decreasing difficulty. Same. Exorbitant. Price. 
Galaxy 2 was one of Nintendo's worst atrocities and they should be ashamed of themselves for releasing DLC retail for $50. That's Capcom and EA tier shit that Nintendo should be above. Love Mario. I always will, but fuck...

Emphasis on story can fuck off. That means Suda51 games. I pay $40-60 for GAMES not Netflix. That's like $10 a month.
Make it work with the game. Half Life does it. Metroid Prime did it. Pheonix Wright surprisingly does it. It can be done. TRY it. Everyone wins. Story buffs get a great tale, and gaming buffs get an intuitive interactive experience. A game with too many unskippable cutscenes should stay on the shelf. When the save point DISAPPEARS and I can't even leave a town until I look for and watch two badly voiced gratuitously long USELESS cutscenes (Tales of Vesperia), there is a massive issue. Sucks because a good chunk of games that pull this crap are stuff I'd love to get into. :<

Lolis are terrible and need to stop infesting shooters (among other things). 
Touhou is shit. Deathsmiles is shit and I'm tired of this sell out weeaboo trend putting a stranglehold on a once badass and dare I say, totes metal \m/ genre. It even got it's pastel colored, frilley dress wearing, desu kawaii talons on my DoDonPachi and Gradius. Why the Hell do I care about changing my pilot's clothes in DoDonPachi? OnO
Contra, fucking CONTRA almost fell victim to it before Konami killed it off. I want strong/sexy/awesome women. Women who would crush a skull in one hand while firing a spreader at a Kimkoh beast in another. Not squealing little flower girls having a tea party in space. If you want a kid in a game, make them fucking appealing. Not DeviantArt adoptables.

F-Zero>Mario Kart
A better Nintendo racer sadly laid to rest only for Mario and his numbfuck friends to loot it's grave for its defining traits (Mario Kart 8 ).
More original. NATURAL high challenge. Fair gameplay that doesn't reward those who suck and punish the ones who are good. Trounces luck based mechanics with shitty driving physics every time.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not interested in GTA 5.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I'm not interested in GTA 5.




YOU SOULESS HEARTLESS MONSTER SHELL OF A HUMAN BEING!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Here I kind of disagree. In interface? Yup. Openness? Nope. The game is extremely streamlined, and while that makes gameplay a bit faster, it's not as nuanced. Research appears to be just kind of linear, for example, and the overall unfolding of the game and tactics is a lot different. You don't choose the armament of your interceptors for example, don't have to worry about buying ammunition and other supplies, don't have to worry about base defence, preventing alien bases from being built / attacking / starving out alien bases, etc. The expansion promises to fix a lot of that, however... And I'm not denying the game is good. It's damn good. I just think that at release the game wasn't as good as the old one.



The original XCom was a horrible broken, bug-ridden unbalanced mess. It's practically a miracle that the game is playable at all.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

I think there was a bit too much in the original XCom games; lots of micro-managing that dragged the game down considerably. That said, the new one has its fair share of issues (13 out of my 20 soldiers were Snipers, wtf).

On to Unpopular Opinions!

-*Final Fantasy* games are largely stupid and uninteresting.

-*Kingdom Hearts* sucks in just about every single way it possibly can.

-*Goldeneye* has aged terribly and is no longer fun to play.

-*Luigi's Mansion* is one of Nintendo's best games.

-The best Pokemon game is *Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne* :V


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> -The best Pokemon game is *Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne* :V



Of the FEW JRPGs I like, Nocturne is at the top right beside Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I'm not interested in GTA 5.



I'm still stunned that this can really get you hated even as someone with an interest in the game. Though I suppose it's just the Internet.



Dire Newt said:


> I think there was a bit too much in the original XCom games; lots of micro-managing that dragged the game down considerably. That said, the new one has its fair share of issues (13 out of my 20 soldiers were Snipers, wtf).
> 
> On to Unpopular Opinions!
> 
> ...



Agree with all, but the last...and that Goldeneye ain't fun. But I won't deny it's dated. Certainly WAS extremely good back in the day.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2013)

guise

guise

we don't need this thread


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2013)

Fernin said:


> 2: WaW is actually my favorite CoD game of the lot, so I have to disagree there. X3


 Really? For the single or multiplayer? I remember getting angry with it for rewarding pre-orders with multiplayer advantages but never actually got into the multi.



> 4: The research isn't really that linear at all, as I wound up with plasma weapons and ghost armor before laser weps, titan armor or skeleton armor (that means yes, I stuck with ballistic weapons all the way to the base invasion. And I felt like a boss for doing so. XD ). I'm not sure about when the game launched but you CAN change the weapons on your interceptors, all mine have plasma cannons. The on field gameplay is more sensible and logical in tactics and movement than the original XCOM. Ammunition and other logistics are still handled, they're just behind the scenes as part of your base budget, which makes sense since you're the base commander, not the logistics officer, it's not your job to keep each individual soldier supplied with ammo; that's what you pay your logistics officer to do. I do agree there should be more base hunting AND base defense missions, HOWEVER, I do not think we need to go back to managing multiple bases because all the other bases got used for was radar farming while most players just focused on their main base. Functionally this same role and dynamic is now accomplished via the satellites.


  I'd agree with the majority of that, though if base defence missions became a thing you'd be hard pressed to keep only a single base around. After that post, I spent the rest of the night/morning before finally crashing reading some about the new XCom to refresh my memory. But there's still the lack of things like preventing terror sites from happening at all by shooting down their ships - Instead they're all selected randomly. And you can't knock out aliens by smoke inhalation...

 Though Chryssalids are still terrifying as fuck. At least they're not the old one-touch-kill-now-there's-more-chryssalids bullshit.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 19, 2013)

I never liked Counter Strike.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> guise
> 
> guise
> 
> we don't need this thread



I don't need you...







to be this far away from me. QnQ


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

@Runefox 

1: For the single player mostly, CoD's multiplayer has never really been able to hold my attention in the face of BF 2142 (at the time WaW was out out, I was also playing WoW as well). Nazi Zombies however was a riot, and something I have to confess I still enjoy. >.>

2: If base defense missions came around, I'd still be set because all of my 30 soldiers are colonels, they fuck up everything that comes in sight. X3 At lower levels however it would be a rough fight, but I think I'd dig it none the less. Shooting down ships, in the original game as I recall once you hit mid game it was all lulz since the aliens trying to launch terror attacks was pointless. Now you have to choose wisely what you defend since you can't cover everything. The smoke inhalation thing (which I don't recall in xcom. ) gets a pass because all but two enemy types (Sectoids/Thin Men) wear some manner of breathing apparatus.

Chryssalids are fucking annoying yes, but I'll take a horde of them over the pairs of cyberdisks the game insists on throwing at me. Those fuckers are the whole reason I decided fuck it, time you drop ballistics and go plasma. Two heavies with three rockets a piece are the only reason I survived my first one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more I realize Gravity Rush is a very very underwhelming almost poor game. I'd honestly give it a 5/10. 
So many things wrong that didn't need to be.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I think there was a bit too much in the original XCom games; lots of micro-managing that dragged the game down considerably. That said, the new one has its fair share of issues (13 out of my 20 soldiers were Snipers, wtf).
> 
> On to Unpopular Opinions!
> 
> ...




We asked for *UN* popular opinions.  People who like Final Fantasy or KH here tend to get chased out. 

Here're mine:

-FPS and Multiplayer do *not* mix. There are only two good FPS Multiplayers out there: Borderlands and Borderlands 2. And part of the reason they're the only good FPS multiplayers? Multiplayer is optional - you can still play if your friends are offline and you don't want to paly with random idiots who're trying to sell shoes. 

-Team Fortress 2 is to Valve as Cars 2 is to Pixar. How could a company that puts so much work into their games produce such trash? 

-eSports can go suck a cock. I don't give three flying shits - you have the game available to you. Ruins every game it touches - devs cater to them because it brings them money, and you get tryhards who try to mimic people they perceive to be the best. 

-Minecraft is one of the most overrated games of all time. I liked it better when it was called "Gmod". 

-I would much rather play a 20 hour game with 20 hours I enjoy than a 200 hour game that I only enjoy about 40 hours of because the community is full of tools.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> We asked for *UN* popular opinions.  People who like Final Fantasy or KH here tend to get chased out.
> 
> Here're mine:
> 
> ...



Wait people get shit for liking Final Fantasy around here? I had no idea. But as far as gaming goes, disliking it gets you HEAVY fire usually. KH also. Actually KH even more. And you're one to talk GMod isn't too liked around here either. xD

I also think everyone would agree with your last point.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> -FPS and Multiplayer do *not* mix. There are only two good FPS Multiplayers out there: Borderlands and Borderlands 2. And part of the reason they're the only good FPS multiplayers? Multiplayer is optional - you can still play if your friends are offline and you don't want to paly with random idiots who're trying to sell shoes.



I...

Holy shit. I don't even know where to begin with this.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2013)

Far Cry 2 > Far Cry 3


People get angry at me when I say that for some reason


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2013)

Aidy said:


> Far Cry 2 > Far Cry 3
> 
> 
> People get angry at me when I say that for some reason



I prefer the first far cry but I got nowhere near finishing it


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 20, 2013)

16-bit era games blow 8-bit era games out of the water.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I prefer the first far cry but I got nowhere near finishing it



That was a fun game too, FC is a wonderful series


----------



## veeno (Oct 20, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Final Fantasy VI is better than Final Fantasy VII by an AU.


I wanna fucking kiss you for saying that


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Only Farcry I played was Blood Dragon. ;w;



Heliophobic said:


> I...
> 
> Holy shit. I don't even know where to begin with this.



Now that I think about yeah. I could list a shit ton of FPS's with some kickass multiplayer. I think most genres work with it. Though it shouldn't be a crutch for some.


----------



## Saga (Oct 20, 2013)

Farcry 2's travel was too tedious and became a chore.

Games need moar sex.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2013)

You guys are surprised? I said it was *un*popular. :V This is for posting *un*popular opinions. In most FPS multiplayer games I find the only thing keeping me awake are the people barking orders over voice chat, the explosions, or the background music people love embedding into the server while wondering why they keep lagging. 


More unpopular opinions:

-Hating a game because of its fans is only valid in a multiplayer-only game. In a multiplayer game, players ARE content.

-I would love to see a game whre you are playing the role of someone and you guide them through their lives, but I don't think gamers would be ready for it unless you can go around punching random people or go on a murdering spree. (Because after all, games HAVE to have a sense of empowerment or else gamers will hate them.)

-Most people who claim to be fans of a franchise or series are really only fans of one or two certain entries. 

-I don't mind "linearity" because if you want to tell a story, you have to be linear. Even if the story is told through logs or books, you have to put them in SOME semblance of chronological order.




XoPachi said:


> Wait people get shit for liking Final Fantasy around here? I had no idea. But as far as gaming goes, disliking it gets you HEAVY fire usually. KH also. Actually KH even more. And you're one to talk GMod isn't too liked around here either. xD.



Swap places? From my experiences... threads about FF or KH tend to devolve into flame wars of people saying "I hate the games. You guys are all fanboys" or "The games were good until this crowd discovered them - clearly the single player games suck because the fans the game never forces you to interact with are sucky."


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> You guys are surprised? I said it was *un*popular. :V This is for posting *un*popular opinions. In most FPS multiplayer games I find the only thing keeping me awake are the people barking orders over voice chat, the explosions, or the background music people love embedding into the server while wondering why they keep lagging.



Surprised yes, but not mad. Relax.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Surprised yes, but not mad. Relax.




I dunno, people tend to define themselves by gaming. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

EDIT: Taking this here. 


Digitalpotato said:


> i know it's a bit of an unpopular opinion... but I think the only reason that game even got *noticed* beyond a small crowd of dedicated fans was because it was MLP. If it started out being say, some completely new franchise period, it'd have probably gotten SOME attention when someone like TotalBiscuit does a video on it or it gets an article on Kotakualuealuealeuale and then faded into obscurity kinda like MUGEN did.



Absolutely right. It was a blatant ripoff of Street Fighter III or MvC2. One of the two, I can't remember. Both awesome fighters that did their OWN thing. FigIM just put a pony skin on it. If that actually showed up at EVO, I would have quit...everything. 

Speaking of fighters. 
Brawl>Melee. I really don't care how fast or technical Melee is. I prefer the smoother game. One that doesn't have SIGNIFICANT input lag, a nauseating camera, or clone characters out the ass.



Digitalpotato said:


> I dunno, people tend to define themselves by gaming. :V



You're offending me.


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

I loved the Legend of Spyro series. 

Why does it get so much hate? :c
Hate skylanders instead


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 20, 2013)

The wii is piece of shit garbage


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> The wii is piece of shit garbage



If my Wii broke TONIGHT, I wouldn't give a shit most likely. I have next to no games I haven't gone through a bunch of times. I only use it to play F-Zero and Metroid Prime now. And I have a perfectly pristine Gamecube if needed.


----------



## Percy (Oct 21, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Hating a game because of its fans is only valid in a multiplayer-only game. In a multiplayer game, players ARE content.


YES. If people are annoyingly fanboying over a game that you don't really care for, let them. There's no reason to hate a game that you haven't even tried (single-player assuming).


----------



## veeno (Oct 21, 2013)

I enjoy Chrono Cross.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> The wii is piece of shit garbage



*UN*popular gaming opinions, plz.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2013)

Wither said:


> I loved the Legend of Spyro series.
> 
> Why does it get so much hate? :c
> Hate skylanders instead



Most hate it because it is linear instead of pick and choose your levels at the start, and unlock more when you get "X" amount of eggs, gems, or whatever.
Personally, I find the story kind of bland...which is ironic for me to say. 

Though it isn't as bad as Buylander$.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2013)

^ Or basically "It's not the first Spyro games." 

Most "I hate this game" Can be summed up as some variant of  "It's not *insert game I like here*". Most gamers refuse to admit it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Or basically "It's not the first Spyro games."
> 
> Most "I hate this game" Can be summed up as some variant of  "It's not *insert game I like here*". Most gamers refuse to admit it.



The Nostalgia factor. People like the things they grew up with, and anything new or rebooted is the Antichrist.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't much care for Roxas in Kingdom Hearts. 

When people realize this, I have to dodge rocks and slander for being so "insensitive" to his struggle. And I usually respond with saying that he wasn't really a person to begin with so it didn't mean anything, which prompts more hostility.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I didn't much care for Roxas in Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> When people realize this, I have to dodge rocks and slander for being so "insensitive" to his struggle. And I usually respond with saying that he wasn't really a person to begin with so it didn't mean anything, which prompts more hostility.




Roxas falls into the category of "JRPG hero tropes", like Cloud Strife and a few others.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> KH characters fall into the category of "JRPG hero tropes", like Cloud Strife and a few others.



Fixed your leak, ma'am.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fixed your leak, ma'am.


 


Ozriel said:


> *Square Enix *characters falls into the category of "JRPG hero tropes", like Cloud Strife and a few others.


 
 Fixed your fix


----------



## Fernin (Oct 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> 99% of JRPG characters fall into the category of "JRPG hero tropes", like Cloud Strife and most others.



If you guys are gonna fix something, fix it right the first time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> JRPG characters suck.



Take your own advice Fernin. >:I


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't care much for first person shooting games.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 21, 2013)

If it supports it I will connect my wireless Xbox 360 controller to the PC. FPS... the works.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 21, 2013)

Most of the praise for 3D Legend of Zelda games is unwarranted and fueled by nostalgia. They aren't bad games, but they are certainly not as incredible as people claim they are.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Take your own advice Fernin. >:I



Touche. XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2013)

-I don't care for microtransactions roughly 70% of the time. I know online games cost money to maintain... but I'd much rather pay a subscription fee knowing the game won't restrict access to content. It's like buying a ticket to Disneyland and being told you can't ride Space Mountain because you didn't splurge for a park-hopper ticket or you don't have enough tickets. And if you're trying to frustrate me into paying by locking me out of content or making it so that it it takes forever to unlock something without paying, then you motivate me even _less_. 

-Similarly... I hate when the community tries to guilt me into purchasing microtransactions. Guys, I don't care how my character looks. And if it's a FIRST PERSON game... then why *should* I care? 

-I don't care about DLC unless it's content. Give me content - not clothing. I'm much more inclined to pay $5 extra for a gmae I already paid for if the DLC happens to be extra map(s) to play with. I do not care if you're trying to sell me convenience in a single player game.

-I hold very little sympathy for people who rush through the game as fast as they can and then bitch that it's "too short" and that there's "no content". Every time there's some new MMORPG out, someone just rushes to the end as fast as they can and then complains that there's no endgame content. (Because as we all know, everything to GET to the end doesn't count!) whereas the "Casuals" who take their time somehow manage to milk hundreds of hours out of them. 

-There are only two excuses to pirate games: 1) You cannot get it legally. 2) It's out of print. 
Otherwise... pretty much all your complaints of "It's too buggy", "I hate the developer", "I hate the publisher", "I hate the CEO", "I hate the series", "They don't have a demo" lose weight since the game is still worth playing in the end despite that. And if you're "too poor"... just try and manage your money.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Okami takes too long to start into the game. I have a feeling that it may be part of the reason the game while acclaimed didn't sell well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Okami takes too long to start into the game. I have a feeling that it may be part of the reason the game while acclaimed didn't sell well.



If that's so, I'll probably avoid it.

I hated trying to start Final Fantasy 9...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If that's so, I'll probably avoid it.
> 
> I hated trying to start Final Fantasy 9...



Final Fantasy 9 was terrible. Even more so since I distinctly remember them saying it was a love story. Xenogears had more of a love story than 9. 

Now once the you get about 10-15 minutes into the game and are introduced to gameplay it's not so bad, but I have to say the handholding of the flea was a bit annoying. I mean as him as your guide/tutorial. Not that he's really a terrible character overall.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Final Fantasy 9 was terrible. Even more so since I distinctly remember them saying it was a love story. Xenogears had more of a love story than 9.
> 
> Now once the you get about 10-15 minutes into the game and are introduced to gameplay it's not so bad, but I have to say the handholding of the flea was a bit annoying. I mean as him as your guide/tutorial. Not that he's really a terrible character overall.



Thank god I stopped playing it.

A buncha people here told me that it was excellent.

I'm considering playing older FF games though. I believe I tried out FFI but I heard that it sucks in the long run. FF6 maybe?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thank god I stopped playing it.
> 
> A buncha people here told me that it was excellent.
> 
> I'm considering playing older FF games though. I believe I tried out FFI but I heard that it sucks in the long run. FF6 maybe?



Oh sorry, I meant 8 was terrible. 9 is good. That's the one with Garnet, Steiner and Freya. For some reason I got them mixed up.

I was thinking Squall.

I had fun with Rogue Galaxy, but I stopped playing it because I kept getting hung up in side quests than going through the story.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh sorry, I meant 8 was terrible. 9 is good. That's the one with Garnet, Steiner and Freya. For some reason I got them mixed up.
> 
> I was thinking Squall.
> 
> I had fun with Rogue Galaxy, but I stopped playing it because I kept getting hung up in side quests than going through the story.



Eight felt like a bad Fanfiction to me, so I never made it too far into the story.
My Ex took my copy of Rogue Galaxy, so I am subjected to watching YT vids of it.

FF6 is decent.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Eight felt like a bad Fanfiction to me, so I never made it too far into the story.
> My Ex took my copy of Rogue Galaxy, so I am subjected to watching YT vids of it.
> 
> FF6 is decent.



Yeah I remember attending that E3 when they were launching that game and Dreamcast. It was purty, but then when it comes to playing it, it's like dafuckisdisshit specially the card collection/card game. 

What I liked about Rogue Galaxy is you pretty much got into a fight from the get-go. Not the same tired cliche where you have 10-30 minutes of running around talking to NPCs about how lazy/good/kind of character you are, to go out into the forest or somewhere to find your destiny. Legend of Lagaia 2 really bad for this but I got it for cheap since it was only 5 bucks.

If I had an extra copy of the game I'd send it your way. They should actually put that up on their PSN since if I remember correctly Sony was the publisher, for Level 5. It has a lot of side stuff which is why it keeps you pretty busy. 

I have been debating on getting rid of extra copies of games I have. I have Shadow of Colossus and Ico for PS2 but PSN gave the HD 3D versions out for free on PS+

I also have 2 copies of the Metal Gear collection for PS2. One has never been opened one set which I got for 5 bucks.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah I remember attending that E3 when they were launching that game and Dreamcast. It was purty, but then when it comes to playing it, it's like dafuckisdisshit specially the card collection/card game.


Aww, you WENT to E3? Man, I miss out on so much living where I do. I remember back when FF8 and the Dreamcast were new, and when Shenmue was announced, people were comparing the graphics capabilities of the two directly. FF8's FMV vs Shenmue's standard visuals. Was fun.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Aww, you WENT to E3? Man, I miss out on so much living where I do. I remember back when FF8 and the Dreamcast were new, and when Shenmue was announced, people were comparing the graphics capabilities of the two directly. FF8's FMV vs Shenmue's standard visuals. Was fun.



I've gone to 2 of them if I remember correctly. Prior E3s would have big BBQs but then of course it got crazy ridiculous in costs so they scaled back. I can still get in because I'm technically part of the industry (and no, not the "Work at Gamestop" retail hell). Used to get press passes, but other companies I work for are also part of it...but I digress...tho, if you were put in Kentia Hall at that center you were considered bottom of the barrel of companies.

At the time I was really excited for FF8 and Shenmue and even Metal Gear Solid (my favorite clip was Snake sneezing in that locker room filled with soldiers, and that infamous VREET! !) There was a lot of controversial talk about Bleem for Dreamcast and in a sense it kinda looked bad because people felt that Dreamcast was for piracy because of it. 

Space channel 5 was an interesting game and I did get to see Samba Di Amigo. 

Bouncer is funny because of all the hype and was a flop. It didn't stop many of us from making Fanart because Square D:


I'll say that I really liked Einhander in terms of shooters and don't care if that's unpopular.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah I remember attending that E3 when they were launching that game and Dreamcast. It was purty, but then when it comes to playing it, it's like dafuckisdisshit specially the card collection/card game.
> 
> What I liked about Rogue Galaxy is you pretty much got into a fight from the get-go. Not the same tired cliche where you have 10-30 minutes of running around talking to NPCs about how lazy/good/kind of character you are, to go out into the forest or somewhere to find your destiny. Legend of Lagaia 2 really bad for this but I got it for cheap since it was only 5 bucks.
> 
> ...



All I can say is sell some of the unopened ones. A few bucks could never hurt, no?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 22, 2013)

- Final Fantasy 12 was the best FF game. Its only shortcoming was pointlessly having that annoying kid as the protagonist.

- Chrono Cross is good as a standalone game.

- The Gamecube is the last _good_ large console Nintendo has made.

- Metroid Prime 3 isn't as good as 1 or 2.

- Samus' Zero Suit look is super fucking ugly, and too shiny plasticy anime-desu. I much preferred the direction they were going with in the Prime 1 ending, when she took off her helmet. 

- I don't mind the characterization that Samus had a motherly feel towards the baby Metroid. In fact, that was my headcanon during Super. But I do hate how extreme of a direction they took it in, with her ovaries exploding all over the place.

- Kingdom Hearts is dog shit. The only thing good about that series is its music.

- I don't like online / social gaming. At all.

- Wall-jumping was a lot easier and felt a lot better to execute in Super Metroid than any of the others.

- Mario 64 is boring.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 22, 2013)

fighting games are the hardest type of game out there.

Killer is dead was a good game.

The computer is not the best gaming console.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> The computer is not the best gaming console.


Objectively speaking, gaming consoles are computers, and the next gen are essentially PC hardware. So...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the FF series is overrated with FF7 the overrated of all of them....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Tetsuya Nomura's designs suck frog's ass

Akihiko Yoshida is underrated as is Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Tetsuya Nomura.



*Googles*

...

>Kingdom Hearts.






Great artist, but the mary sue JRPG animu stuff is obnoxious to me.



Vaelarsa said:


> - Final Fantasy 12 was the best FF game. Its only shortcoming was pointlessly having that annoying kid as the protagonist.
> 
> - Chrono Cross is good as a standalone game.
> 
> ...



1 Yes 

2 Never played

3 Yeppers

4 Yup

5 Kinda

6 Agreed

7 Wanna get married?

8 Can I get your friend code?

7 2floaty4me

9 But "yea-wah-HOO!"


----------



## Willow (Oct 22, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts is a great game. I won't say it's a standard by which all JRPGs should be judged but it's still a great game. 

Xbox Live > PSN


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

Nearly every shooting game is total trash - Including Halo, CoD, and anything else that every 13yr old fawns over.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Tal'Set and Joshua Fireseed would like a word with you. >:{



Willow said:


> Kingdom Hearts is a great game. I won't say it's a standard by which all JRPGs should be judged but it's still a great game.
> 
> Xbox Live > PSN



I actually WANT KH to be awesome. Because I love the idea of a 3D platformer/RPG. I don't see that often, but so many things ruin it for me. The only one I enjoyed enough to get through was the latest one. :<

And yes, XBLA is the standard for console online. Only drawback is the price point. They make enough money as it is and after PC gamers went off on them, they took away the fee for GFWL...which is just XBox Live on PC. I dun get it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Nearly every shooting game is total trash - Including Halo, CoD, and anything else that every 13yr old fawns over.



Most people who know anything about vidya would say the same.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> Kingdom Hearts is a great game. I won't say it's a standard by which all JRPGs should be judged but it's still a great game.
> 
> Xbox Live > PSN



I found Rogue Galaxy > Kingdom Hearts - better utilization of ATB. You can use any character, and how you're able to heal and switch up is much better and user friendly.

Xbox Live charges you to use even Netflix so no. I hate companies that have no business double dipping in apps like that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Well as far as the online multiplayer quality goes MS has the competition beat.....for consoles.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well as far as the online multiplayer quality goes MS has the competition beat.....for consoles.



Yup but if you're a person that doesn't care about multiplayer too much and want content and games....


----------



## Willow (Oct 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually WANT KH to be awesome. Because I love the idea of a 3D platformer/RPG. I don't see that often, but so many things ruin it for me. The only one I enjoyed enough to get through was the latest one. :<


I liked KH2 more than the first one and I'm pretty excited for KH3 to come out. It's just for a game that incorporates Disney it does it in a pretty neat way imo. 



> And yes, XBLA is the standard for console online. Only drawback is the price point. They make enough money as it is and after PC gamers went off on them, they took away the fee for GFWL...which is just XBox Live on PC. I dun get it.


I always figured they did it to keep the servers running on the console. The only thing I hate is how they have security set up now. It's so unnecessary. :I



Arshes Nei said:


> I found Rogue Galaxy > Kingdom Hearts - better utilization of ATB. You can use any character, and how you're able to heal and switch up is much better and user friendly.


Never played it. But I'm always looking for new RPGs. 



> Xbox Live charges you to use even Netflix so no. I hate companies that have no business double dipping in apps like that.


Yeah but it's not really for them, it's for Netflix if I'm not mistaken since Microsoft doesn't actually own them they have to charge for you to use the service since the company itself charges a separate membership fee. Same with Hulu+


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Quake 4 was a pretty good game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Quake 4 was a pretty good game.



I liked that one a lot. The styling was a little generic, but it still felt like Id. The guns pack a very satisfying punch too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Willow, no that is wrong. Netflix you pay on your own. Every other tv, smart phone and PS3 have it available. You log in with your account.
Xbox is charging you on top of that to use internet and any other app. You are getting fucked in the ass and don't know it


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Akira Toriyama is a hack who stopped caring after learning to draw half a dozen character designs that sell. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think Akira Toriyama is a hack who stopped caring after learning to draw half a dozen character designs that sell. :/



I was about to say, what does that have to do with this thread. And I remembered the games he's worked on. He lost his touch early nineties. I'm sick of his dragons.

And if we're talking about art styles, I've had it up to my ass with Cave Story's art style. I already thought Cave Story was a mediocre Metroid ripoff, but shit. So many indie games rip off of it to be the next QuIRkY PUzZLe platformer.

Matter of fact, I'm tired of the indie game scene AND it's fans for the most part.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck y'all, *Halo* is pretty damn fun.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Fuck y'all, *Halo* is pretty damn fun.



Maybe the multiplayer.

But the campaign is always so UUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Maybe the multiplayer.
> 
> But the campaign is always so UUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH.



Yeah I meant the multiplayer, the campaigns are boring as shit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Matter of fact, I'm tired of the indie game scene AND it's fans for the most part.



Yes. Yes. *YES*.

I'm honestly starting to get tired of the indie gaming scene because it's becoming full of hipsters who like the games just because they're indie and not whether or not they're actually good. 
One mentality I really really hate with the indie gaming scene? The act that Indie games are essentially immune to criticism unless they're something like Garry's Incident. Dare criticise the game for having a low frame rate? You nitpicker - it's an indie game! They're not made out of money! Dare point out an unnecessarily cut corner? IT's an indie game - they're not made of money! Point out how it's not really as new as you think? You're lying - it's an Indie game. 
But against a studio with a publisher, these are all suddenly completely valid complaints - because apparently having a publisher means you're made out of money. (Yeah.... like the studio that made Xenoblade is rolling in dough. :V ) The Wii holding a studio back? That's juts because the wii is using outdated hardware... and apparently it's okay if an indie game studio uses outdated hardware because hey, they're indie - they're not made out of money! They have limitations too! 
And likewise they try to act all snooty... in fact partly because they overlap so much with the tech and PC industry, and they're known for being snooty. (There exists a stereotype about the tech & Computer industry... that it's full of people who have no social skills, so they took that job in hopes that they'll never have to speak to another human being ever again. Sad thing is, my experiences with people in that field tend to reinforce that stereotype as true. x_X) 

(Side note, I'm also getting tired of this skewed perception of business that people have - apparently because Nintendo is making a lot of money, they should be making $200,000,000 budget games... and yet we're hearing o studios closing their doors or laying off half their staff after making an AAA title yet we never hear these coming from Nintendo...)


----------



## Saga (Oct 22, 2013)

Crime games are the best games.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Most of the praise for 3D Legend of Zelda games is unwarranted and fueled by nostalgia. They aren't bad games, but they are certainly not as incredible as people claim they are.


Thank you. I never played them as a kid and when I finally played OoT a few years ago I was like "This is .... good." It's just drenched in nostalgia.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yes. Yes. *YES*.
> 
> I'm honestly starting to get tired of the indie gaming scene because it's becoming full of hipsters who like the games just because they're indie and not whether or not they're actually good.
> One mentality I really really hate with the indie gaming scene? The act that Indie games are essentially immune to criticism unless they're something like Garry's Incident. Dare criticise the game for having a low frame rate? You nitpicker - it's an indie game! They're not made out of money! Dare point out an unnecessarily cut corner? IT's an indie game - they're not made of money! Point out how it's not really as new as you think? You're lying - it's an Indie game.
> ...



(I'd snip this, but I'm on my phone)

100 fucking percent. Notice how it's only the popular indie games though. Like Dust. I didn't give a shit about Dust. Looked ok, but it didn't look spectacular and I have other games I could be buying. But then we have the guilt tripper pity party.
"HE MADE THE GAME ALL ON HIS OWN FOR 3 YEARS, BAAAWWWWWWW!!!!"

Know who else worked for 3 years all by himself? Locomalito with his game Hydorah. Paid out of his pocket for the music and box art. Showed the hard work of the sketches and crap over time on how he built the game. And released his fruits of labor for the low low price of $0.00. But no one gave a shit and you'll instantly know why if you look at the trailer for it.

But for some reason I an ass for not caring about Dust or pretentious garbage like Dear Esther. FUCK Dear Esther. I'm not paying money to walk and look at pretty graphics because that's all it is. But it's ART so you're supposed to like it or else you're a dirty rotten no good very bad Call of Duty fan. Fantastic.

While the business is almost never as slimy as the AAA devs, rarely are the games ever more engaging than even EA shit. Sooooo many games with retro, pixel, or cube in the title. Soooo many Cave Stories under different names and Mario clones. And people talk about how stale military shooters are? Fuck off. They're no more creative.

Now about Nintendo. I don't care if they make a huge budget game, but they're sitting on 14 billion. They could at least get MORE games out for their console with that sort of bank and PLEASE not another generic ass Mario. Someone else or someone new. Pikmin was a start. Bring back or make something else. God.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

I really don't care about people complaining about Indie games unless they do not account for budget and the same goes for another title.

The big thing about why people are more lenient towards indie games is one big reason: Price.

People are more willing to forgive a new title selling for 20 bucks for certain budgets than someone who has to go out and pay 70 for a AAA and where you can see it has certain budget. The thing is, if you see a company with experience for years and are considered big franchises there are certain expectations than others. Even I know Atlus just publishes games and some of those titles are hit and miss when they come over here. 

Just like I don't care about the complaints about Dragon's crown highly stylized art style, while many people play a lot of bland characters that you hardly tell apart as the market is saturated with brown haired middle aged men as characters. Least the sorceress despite her melon smuggling is wearing fucking clothes, not belly shirts and bikini armor when she doesn't fit the part. The Amazon fits the part (especially since it's a stylized version of games like Gauntlet and Golden Axe) even if she's thighmaster, and the dwarf is just as scantily clad as she is. The elf is fully clothed. 

People have a lot of misconceptions about indie and gaming in general, just like there was misconceptions about ThatGameCompany thinking they're some company that made it big, when it Journey pretty much killed their company until it started making money. There were layoffs, people not getting paid, and the co founder had left for another job.

Then you have companies like EA that help perpetuate horrible practices with their employees, not just pissing entitled gamers off. 

Nintendo sitting on money and barely producing titles just delays the inevitable, if they don't change...they may be forced to by sitting on their hands. 

Least someone at Sony got their fucking act together in Japan and went "oh America is one of our biggest markets, need to stop being xenophobic/tribalism and actually release first where it's making the most money". They need to fix their other shit too, like better menus/GUIs and better servers (which if they charge for multiplayer and actually have the servers behind it, then good).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Now about Nintendo. I don't care if they make a huge budget game, but they're sitting on 14 billion. They could at least get MORE games out for their console with that sort of bank and PLEASE not another generic ass Mario. Someone else or someone new. Pikmin was a start. Bring back or make something else. God.



Nintendo has published a good 20 new IPs in the past 15 years. 

Nobody buys them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Nintendo has published a good 20 new IPs in the past 15 years.
> 
> Nobody buys them.



Name them?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Only thing I can think of was Chibi Robo...which was trash in my opinion. I just remember playing it in late middle school and getting bored of it.



Arshes Nei said:


> Just like I don't care about the complaints about Dragon's crown highly stylized art style, while many people play a lot of bland characters that you hardly tell apart as the market is saturated with brown haired middle aged men as characters. Least the sorceress despite her melon smuggling is wearing fucking clothes, not belly shirts and bikini armor when she doesn't fit the part. The Amazon fits the part (especially since it's a stylized version of games like Gauntlet and Golden Axe) even if she's thighmaster, and the dwarf is just as scantily clad as she is. The elf is fully clothed.










...She's right. :<

As for the indies, yeah I understand the price argument. But mediocrity can still be mediocrity to some people. You don't have to make something massive, but you could still try to be different or in the case of Dear Esther and Everyday the Same Dream be fucking engaging. Say what you will about Phil Fish, but I think Fez was something that while using the generic quirky platforming Cave Story style appeal, was a pretty original game...as far as originality can go today. 
And the people who don't enjoy these games, don't have to be berated for their choice of avoiding them (not saying you were justifying it).








Thighmaster...yukyukyuk ;w;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

Cave Story was ok, it was just a nostalgic kick that was put out for free and for some reason re-released and constantly resold for whatever reason.

Fez at least used something for the game mechanic. Braid also had an interesting mechanic too. Doesn't mean I don't find their creators a bit on the pretentious side of things sometimes, because they do come off pretentious at times.

But yeah, you're gonna make me pay more for a game title that has the same graphics/gameplay as one put out for 20 sure as hell gonna bitch.  

Even Dragon's Crown was launched on the high side given the content and the saving grace was that DLC was free for the early adopters and the art book that came with it helped offset the cost. When it was lowered recently I think it was a fair price for the game and they seem earnest about doing updates to improve gameplay. It was a nightmare sometimes getting the BlOSD (Black Screen of Death) in multiplayer.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 23, 2013)

The one thing that will infuriate other gamers when the learn it about someone else.

"I don't care what you think, and nothing you say is going to change what I like." That statement alone, particularly against fantards will inspire rage, hatred, and an utter dedication to show you the 'error' of your incorrect opinion that it boggles the mind.


----------



## Saga (Oct 23, 2013)

Team rocket is the best team.
This is more prevalent in the TV shows, however.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Name them?



Since Nintendo tends to publish much more than they internally develop, lemme give you a list of some that were published by Nintendo.

Another Code / Trace Memory & Room 215. 
The Wonderful 101 
Dillon's Rolling Western 
Drill Dozer (Not released in EU though.)
Fossil Fighters
Endless Ocean
Pushmo 
Chibi Robo
Cubivore 
Geist (Nintendo published it and owns the rights to it last I checked.) 
Starfly
Fluidity
Style Savvy

not included are some acquired IPs such as Fatal Frame, Bayonetta, or Glory of Heracles. Or other stuff that most people argue don't count like Wii Fit. 

Also some clarify - did they publish The Last Story in Japan only? And was that the same for Xenoblade Chronicles? And was that also the same for Pandora's Tower? I recall Nintendo themselves announcing it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

Last Story is available in the US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Story-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B007CSF3GO
Pandora's Tower - http://www.amazon.com/Pandoras-Tower-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B00B2QL2Y4/ref=pd_bxgy_vg_text_y
Xenoblade Chronicles (good luck, looks like heavy gouging ahead) http://www.amazon.com/XenoBlade-Chronicles-RP-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B007RNWUC4/r

A lot of the titles you posted don't have good reviews. I mean if you said 20 Good IPs I'd expect more positive response?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Since Nintendo tends to publish much more than they internally develop, lemme give you a list of some that were published by Nintendo.
> 
> Another Code / Trace Memory & Room 215.
> The Wonderful 101
> ...



I've actually played all but Style Savvy (and I'm NOT fucking playing Style Savvy). Most of them were either pretty good or not for me. And typically when I'm talking about games Nintendo makes, I mean one of their own studios. Platinum games not being one.

Honestly I always hoped for a Drill Dozer sequel. :c


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

The world needs a revival of Bubsy the Bobcat! And maybe it could be a good game.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The world needs a revival of Bubsy the Bobcat! And maybe it could be a good game.



After the last game, I'd be surprised if anyone would agree.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Just because my PC makes games look better than anything doesn't mean consoles have poor visuals and performance all the time.
 Games like Halo 4, Mario Galaxy, 3D Dot Game Heroes and a few others look and perform unbelievably gorgeous on their respective platforms. Even Nintendo consoles. 
PC games can and will always look better. We get it. But that doesn't minimize how lovely even older console games still look. Some of the more recent Dreamcast releases have some breathtaking 2008 visuals even. 
Graphics don't suddenly go from top notch to shitty. There is such a thing as being lesser, but still high quality. It should only ever equal crap if you're an entitled elitist clown.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 24, 2013)

DLC is not a bad thing on its own.
Like everything else, it can (and is) abused, but the concept is sound.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Last Story is available in the US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Story-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B007CSF3GO
> Pandora's Tower - http://www.amazon.com/Pandoras-Tower-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B00B2QL2Y4/ref=pd_bxgy_vg_text_y
> Xenoblade Chronicles (good luck, looks like heavy gouging ahead) http://www.amazon.com/XenoBlade-Chronicles-RP-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B007RNWUC4/r
> 
> A lot of the titles you posted don't have good reviews. I mean if you said 20 Good IPs I'd expect more positive response?



(I actually asked who published them but thanks. XD)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> (I actually asked who published them but thanks. XD)



Publisher is in the listing. Xseed

Your wording on it was pretty terrible. I would have thought you were from Japan with that Engrish.



> Also some clarify - did they publish The Last Story in Japan only? And was that the same for Xenoblade Chronicles? And was that also the same for Pandora's Tower? I recall Nintendo themselves announcing it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



This pic makes me want to punch a hole in the wall with my face.

I just...

Jesus.

Fuck.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> This pic makes me want to punch a hole in the wall with my face.
> 
> I just...
> 
> ...



Yeah I posted it before and just reminded why a lot of times I just won't even start playing games that start off with something so generic. There's an FPS motivational poster with the same message as well. It's not that all FPS games are bad...just visually they tend to be boring as fuck for me, it actually takes me out of gameplay because the FPS is supposed to make you feel like the character, and instead I notice ugly pasty white Man Hands that are supposed to be "me". Whereas if you're controlling a character it just feels more engaging.

I'm pretty sure it's an unpopular reasoning/opinion since FPS sell so well


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 24, 2013)

Saga said:


> Crime games are the best games.



Have you played "The Wolf Among Us". It is an interesting game if you've read the Fables graphic novels.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't listen to her! It's a trap!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't listen to her! It's a trap!



Okay Admiral Ackbar...Back to the helm with you!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

In terms of comfort from finger breaking to boner inducing:

3DS
Micro
SP
GBL
GBP
GBC
DSi
DS Lite
GB
3DS XL
GBA
DSi XL
DS
2DS
Vita...it's not Nintendo, but fuck you. It feels the best. >:{


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Vita...it's not Nintendo, but fuck you. It feels the best. >:{


You heard it here, folks. PS Vita - Ribbed for Pachi's pleasure.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Runefox said:


> You heard it here, folks. PS Vita - Ribbed for Pachi's pleasure.



Barbed*


----------



## Fernin (Oct 26, 2013)

Mass Effect 3's endings were great (except for Destroy which was merely good, and refusal which represents a degree of arrogance and stupidity that is out of character for even the dumbest Shepard), but most gamers were apparently too stupid to wrap their heads around how functionally different the endings are because they were presented in a similar cutscene (this choice of cutscene being largely to blame for this I think, had the endings been presented in a purely text format nobody could have said they were in the least bit similar). Nor did they seem to notice that all their choices had unfolded over the course of the whole game instead of being jammed into the last act JRPG style. And if I may borrow a line from Game of Thrones in regards to how the story was inevitably going to end, "If you think this has a happy ending, YOU HAVEN'T BEEN PAYING ATTENTION!", ergo expecting the storybook good guy saves the galaxy and wins with no losses type of ending (which technically IS the Control ending, though it averts the issue) would have not only clashed with the entire atmosphere of the series but would have made absolutely no sense; infact that Shepard ends up being the ONLY one who dies is actually something of a miracle.

However, I will acknowledge some missteps.

-Presenting the Catalyst as the child made no sense and was a bad idea.
-No final throw down with Harbinger in some way or another was a missed opportunity.
-The true nature of the Catalyst could, and SHOULD have been hinted at earlier.
-Now matter how different the endings are functionally, presenting them with an almost identical cutscene was a pretty stupid idea.
-As was trusting gamers to wrap their heads around the notion of acting thinking about the implications of each of the endings to realize how different they are.
-And on a personal one, Legion dies no matter what, while not a misstep persay, it's heart breaking.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

Excluding the city levels, I sort of liked Doom 2's map design.

_Especially_ the Hell levels. Those were just cool.


----------



## Saga (Oct 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Excluding the city levels, I sort of liked Doom 2's map design.
> 
> _Especially_ the Hell levels. Those were just cool.


WAT
CITIES
HELL
NEED PLAY
I NEVER HAVE BEFORE BUT NOW I MUST


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Excluding the city levels, I sort of liked Doom 2's map design.
> 
> _Especially_ the Hell levels. Those were just cool.



I thought Doom II was loved overall...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 26, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Mass Effect 3's endings ... and refusal which represents a degree of arrogance and stupidity that is out of character for even the dumbest Shepard



I don't know what people were (realistically) expecting.
The apparent supreme commander of the giant evil spaceships which are currently busy killing pretty much everyone in the galaxy offers you up to three different ways to end the conflict. And players think the smart thing to do is to say fuck it, never mind this giant secret weapon we've been building, I'll just let the others try to pewpew you all to death?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

Saga said:


> WAT
> CITIES
> HELL
> NEED PLAY
> I NEVER HAVE BEFORE BUT NOW I MUST



Don't get a big dick. They hardly look like cities at all. Just extremely abstract buildings with a lot of brick textures.



XoPachi said:


> I thought Doom II was loved overall...



Well it is pretty much just Doom I with a new campaign and additional monsters, items, etc.

But a majority of the Doom community will agree the map design just isn't as good as the first one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Chun-Li was the original, but Filia's gotchu beat girl.
I'd say Amazon beats both combined, but she's not from a fighter. :c


----------



## veeno (Oct 27, 2013)

I fucking love Final Fantasy 9.

Fuck you guys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2013)

I said this in things we hate thread, but I just realized this thread is here.

The vast majority of minecraft modders don't know what the fuck they're doing video game design wise.

What I mean by that is far too many modders randomly dick about with their mods and wind up breaking everything in the process.  Accidentally turning pipes into sand cause they dicked around with the data values.  Accidentally deleting a person's save altogether to the point you have to often save a copy of your world.  Removing data values all together so that the player's spawn point is above empty air if they built a house out of the block you removed.  Over writing data values for vanilla items.

What modders should be instead doing is using vanilla items to craft their blocks in specialized crafting tables.  What I mean by that is if you want to make <x> item then you would need <x> crafting table that ONLY crafts those items.

A alternative to get around the vanilla items thing like if you want to make <x> special item that wouldn't make sense to use vanilla items for making it would be for someone to make a pocket universe mod so that if someone transfers a save file from another game they can still use the mod.  So like let's say someone is switching over from vanilla to your mod, what you can do is for whatever doesn't have a vanilla recipe just have a pocket universe the person can go into to get the stuff they need.  Also made the pocket universe able to collapse on itself.  What I mean by that is let's say someone needs copper, just pop open the pocket universe and mine the copper from there so they can still play your mod, but keep their save file and once a new mod comes out they can delete the pocket universe, create a new one and get the new materials they need.  So that anyone can add in any mod they want and still be able to play.

It would work too, cause mystcraft has done something similar.  Granted those are entire worlds and they don't delete themselves and you have to get rid of the world, but it proves something like this could work.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> asdfghjkl



Modding seems pretty hard. :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Modding seems pretty hard. :c


It is, but people keep fucking with data values and every time you update chances are something broke somewhere.  Sure if you're just building a dirt house you won't notice, but the more mods you have the more likely something is going to break.  A pocket dimension mod wouldn't be that hard to do actually.  Just a small biome dimension that you can generate, once you're done delete the dimension and regenerate it.  It's not THAT hard as people make it out to be, just stop changing your data values every two seconds.  Also people make new dimensions all the time that you can go to, the moon, mars, twilight forest, paradise, etc.  Having a generic normal overworld that is just the overworld generated into a new dimension isn't as hard as people say it is.  Mystcraft has hundreds of possible dimensions that ALL work.

In fact a lot of people use mystcraft to get new ores that their current overworld wasn't generated with.  If you have mystcraft and installed a mod that needs a new ore you don't have just plop a quarry into a mystcraft age and problem solved.


----------



## Minako2012 (Oct 27, 2013)

veeno said:


> I fucking love Final Fantasy 9.
> 
> Fuck you guys.



Final Fantasy 9 was fucking awesome and that isn't unpopolular alot of people love it.

Final Fantasy XII isn't a bad game its pretty to look at combat isn't horrific. The story is like a combination of Star Wars and Treasure Island but as far as Villains go Vayne isn't bad and the focus on the political intrique was a very interesting idea even if magic was kind of shoehorned in. It isn't the best but its not the worst.


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 27, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It is, but people keep fucking with data values...





Pipes turning into sand? What is this, 1.2.5? I haven't seen that bug in ages...

I really don't see a lot of item ID changes now that it's 100% standard to have config files.

Also, a lot of dimensions lag up servers... I don't have too many dimension mods installed because of that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2013)

iconmaster said:


> Pipes turning into sand? What is this, 1.2.5? I haven't seen that bug in ages...
> 
> I really don't see a lot of item ID changes now that it's 100% standard to have config files.
> 
> Also, a lot of dimensions lag up servers... I don't have too many dimension mods installed because of that.


I was just using it as a example.  It's a good thing that people are moving to use config files cause some shit's just inexcusable.

Well I didn't mean add 100 dimensions.  I meant someone should create just one universal pocket universe dimension that reflects the overworld.  It can be called, "the reverse world" or something like that, just pretty much the overworld, but it's only real use is for people to mine it for ores that haven't been generated in their save and once they're done reset the dimension.


I'm probably going to take a couple months off from minecraft and wait for the mods that do have problems to get their shit together cause having to either completely make a new save, or find a chunk that hasn't generated yet to find new ores and that every time a mod comes out is just fucking ridiculous.

Also for pipes, they're a god damn nightmare lag wise.  What people should be doing is focusing on making minecraft mods fun.  Having to completely dump your old save file/go to a completely different unrendered area to find a new ore/constantly lagging everyone to death is not fun.

It's also why people cheat in item tesseracts so much, and why people like computercraft so much.  No one likes having to deal with 5 fps.  Without item tesseracts the game you have to deal with people mods shitting all over your computer cause they don't understand that entities lag.  Computercraft is so fucking popular even though it requires knowing lua, cause it has a vanilla recipe and doesn't drop your framerate to 5 fps.

When doing complex operations sure other stuff is easier to make the things needed to do it, but computercraft and that will always be superior gameplay wise cause it doesn't shit all over your computer.  The reason why I went out of my way to learn lua is that computercraft is one of the best mods out there cause it realizes forcing a player to metaphorically press a button for four hours to stop a cardboard cutout of a baby from going into fire is not fun.

Tl:dr; mods need to focus more on fun and optimization.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 28, 2013)

The dynasty warriors series is good and fun.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 28, 2013)

veeno said:


> I fucking love Final Fantasy 9.
> 
> Fuck you guys.


Good. You're a good person. 

And I LOVE FF12 as well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> In terms of comfort from finger breaking to boner inducing:
> 
> 3DS
> Micro
> ...



Having used all of them at least once I completely agree with you. I am actually really surprised how comfortable the 2DS is compared to the 3DS and 3DS XL!
The Vita really is the best. It looks bulky but it just feels great in the hand.



Fernin said:


> Mass Effect 3's endings were great



Yes they were. They were not perfect but they most certainly aren't as awful as most people say.
I suppose people just had WAY too high expectations.



veeno said:


> I fucking love Final Fantasy 9.



It really is amazing. I love it as well and it may just be my favorite of the series.
What I don't get is why people love X so much. It has an awful plot and awful characters, I fucking HATE Tidus!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

I love FF 12 too. I just hate the rest. \:3/

EDIT: Vita is astoundingly lightweight. Lighter my phone in fact just barely.
This isn't to bash the 3DS library. I recognize it as a strong line up of titles, but not only is my Vita more comfortable, I keep going back to my games. I've gotten bored of and sold all my 3DS games but Kid Icarus. But I can still enjoy WipEout, Lumines, Gravity Rush (even though it's bad, it's fun to collect things), Dragon's Crown, and Ragnarok. Not to mention it's getting Borderlands 2 and Phantasy Star Online 2 so...my life is over again.
Lots of stuff I was looking forward to on 3DS either got canceled or wasn't as good as I'd hoped. :c
Pretty sure Sonic won't disappoint me and I'm HOPING Zelda won't be a train wreck piece of garbage like SS.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

veeno said:


> I fucking love Final Fantasy 9.
> 
> Fuck you guys.



Yeah it's 8 that's the problem. Fuck you people who can't read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2013)

I actually liked Dragon Age: 2. It wasn't great and it had its problems with the story in Act 3...and the copy-pasta dungeons, but I liked it.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah it's 8 that's the problem. Fuck you people who can't read the rest of the thread.



Ironic, 8 is the only FF I enjoyed, not so much for the story, but for the super flexible character building.


And I liked DA2 as well, not nearly as bad as alot of folks make it out to be.


----------



## Minako2012 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I actually liked Dragon Age: 2. It wasn't great and it had its problems with the story in Act 3...and the copy-pasta dungeons, but I liked it.



I actually like it better than the first one...and the Hawke thing wasn't that bad it made it so you could.give your character your own name but people could address you in conversations. The menu setup was alot easier to handle on a console and I like the Talent tree system its pretty nice.



CaptainCool said:


> What I don't get is why people love X so much. It has an awful plot and awful characters, I fucking HATE Tidus!


Tidus sucks but it doesn't end all that happy Yuna falls in love with Tidus but he has to disappear otherwise the world destroying monster will just keep coming back. It was basically him or Yuna that is really what the choice was and I liked that. I like a sad bittersweet ending because those make for good stories but the rest was ugh the writing was fairly bad. Then of course Yu Yevon the fucking tick (Its not a spoiler if the game has been out more than five years) that really pissed me off you fight Jecht which is a fucking difficult fight I mean yeesh then Yu Yevon where everyone has Auto Life. It was insulting at least the easy kill Sephiroth fight at the end of FFVII made some fucking sense in story. Yu Yevon is mentioned right before the final fucking battle and feels ripped out of someone's ass. The twist about the summoners pilgrimage was fucking bullshit and I couldn't sympathize with the Al Bhed not at all because I could understand why someone would choose a path that means the end of your life. Especially if it meant bringing even a short lived peace to the people around you. Also how could noone guess that Yevon was corrupt I mean honestly Seymour screams "I am an evil dirtbag who wants to kill everyone" his every action shows that. I did like the story of Anima though really cements the Aeons as the souls of real once living people. Also DREAM ZANARKAND *strangle cry of pure rage* Worst Twist Ever not even Shymalan would want tht twist and he wrote Signs.

I will take a page out of Spoony's review of X-2 which I do loathe almost as much...and say that the 1-2 minute CG sequance for 1000 Words makes you actually give more of a fuck about Lenne and Shuyin's tragic romance than you could ever care about Tidus and Yuna's. 

TLR: Ten SUUUUUUUUUCKS!!!! but not as hard as it could have.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2013)

Minako2012 said:


> I actually like it better than the first one...and the Hawke thing wasn't that bad it made it so you could.give your character your own name but people could address you in conversations. The menu setup was alot easier to handle on a console and I like the Talent tree system its pretty nice.




I like both of the games as they are with the first being a cross between Baldur's Gate and KoTOR and the second one as a medieval Mass Effect. The first one had the set-up of you being whateverthefuck race and history. And if they had the chance, I am sure that they would have referred to you as "Tabris", "Cousland", or "Aeducan" like with DA2 with "Hawke". But you are a Grey Warden, that's all. But since your character was voiced, you are pretty much like the character you made in DA:O, except change "Warden" to "Hawke", and there you go. 

The talent system was more intuitive and the "mash A button" wasn't that bad that people made it out to be. Certain;y, you couldn't kill a boss on nightmare mode with just the "A" button as people cried about. :V 


Only the Dalish actually referred to you by your surname...if you were Dalish Orgin during the werewolf quest.

Both games had good characters and memorable moments in the game. If I had to pick one in terms of story...I'd say that DA2 was a bit stronger, but not by much. The first one had an objective...which was to defeat the blight, but it felt like quest line areas in WoW with endgame content than an actual story. Awakening was less disjointed than Origins.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Yes they were. They were not perfect but they most certainly aren't as awful as most people say.
> I suppose people just had WAY too high expectations.


I liked the edited versions.  The problem with the original endings was that it didn't really close the story.  I was annoyed cause the original ending didn't give any closure to the story.

The ending was okay in that when you think about it even within our current society a lot of people think robots will without a doubt 100% rebel against us.  It's not that the reapers killed every advanced species before they had a chance to stop them.  In other galaxies there probably were species advanced enough to stop them.  Think of them as the anti-spirals from gurren lagann.  Both are trying to prevent the universe from getting destroyed from the use of a energy source that speeds up the universe.

The problem with the original ending is that it didn't give the player anything to go with for having played all three games.  The extended endings are good.  The original endings are fucking stupid.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2013)

The achievements / trophies / "DING! You got some meaningless points for doing some specific thing, now feel better about yourself!" system is overrated and stupid.
It creates a false sense of replayability, without a developer having to actually spend time creating something for the player to actually earn / enjoy in the actual gameplay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

Samurai Spirits needs more love/games. Less Capcom vs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> The achievements / trophies / "DING! You got some meaningless points for doing some specific thing, now feel better about yourself!" system is overrated and stupid.





Vaelarsa said:


> It creates a false sense of replayability, without a developer having to actually spend time creating something for the player to actually earn / enjoy in the actual gameplay.



I was pretty happy getting a small reward for killing this on one credit.

EDIT: What the fuck happened to that quote?



Arshes Nei said:


> Samurai Spirits needs more love/games. Less Capcom vs.



But that was SNK.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But that was SNK.



I'm well aware they're 2 different companies. I find the Capcom Vs. series overrated. I wish SNK came out more with Samurai Spirts and hell make it more crazy, bring back Bushido Blade.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm well aware they're 2 different companies. I find the Capcom Vs. series overrated. I wish SNK came out more with Samurai Spirts and hell make it more crazy, bring back Bushido Blade.



Capcom VS games are broken. Tatsunoko was the only one that came close to an honestly balanced game with MVC2 coming close (too bad people only used Storm, Magneto, and Cyclops). The rest are lightshows of chaos. Get a more fair game in Mario Kart...ok maybe not THAT bad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Doom 3 is a legitimately _good_ game.

Maybe not a good Doom game, but by itself totally.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Doom 3 is a legitimately _good_ game.
> 
> Maybe not a good Doom game, but by itself totally.



My favorite one in the series honestly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My favorite one in the series honestly.



Nothing wrong with that. Some people just prefer that style of gameplay.

I just hate it when people see Doom 3 as nothing but a casualized regurgitation of a once-loved franchise, because there was so much more to that game that people were just too blinded by the contrast in gameplay to really see.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Stanley Parable! \:3/


looks boring as shit. -_-
 When I hear "adventure" and "indie" in the same sentence, I automatically assume "another pretentious totes artistic gaem". One that I'm going to do more walking and watching in rather than doing and interacting...like an actual fucking game. This trend in indie games has made me super cynical about them. Pass.

...

Ok, I'll at _least_ give the demo a shot.



Heliophobic said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Some people just prefer that style of gameplay.
> 
> I just hate it when people see Doom 3 as nothing but a casualized regurgitation of a once-loved franchise, because there was so much more to that game that people were just too blinded by the contrast in gameplay to really see.



I like when devs try to take things in a new direction. Even if it flops, I have more respect for failed ideas than playing it safe. Not to say Doom 3 failed of course.


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Stanley Parable! \:3/
> 
> 
> looks boring as shit. -_-
> When I hear "adventure" and "indie" in the same sentence, I automatically assume "another pretentious totes artistic gaem". One that I'm going to do more walking and watching in rather than doing and interacting...like an actual fucking game. This trend in indie games has made me super cynical about them. Pass.


It's pretty funny tho, you can fuck around with the narrator and he'll start trolling you back.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Stanley Parable! \:3/
> 
> 
> looks boring as shit. -_-
> ...



Since you appear to be so into games one would think that you'd be able to view interactive entertainment as a medium with a huge amount of potential for fulfilling (even creating) new niches.

I mean, when I play a game, I play it because _game_, just like you do. But it's not difficult to appreciate what else can go into it to make it special. I play a lot of Red Orchestra. No story, just pure realism-based FPS in a super-authentic Stalingrad campaign scenario.

I also happened to really enjoy The Walking Dead and liked To The Moon. TWD was based on story and cinematics with choices that affect said story, and TTM was almost totally story. Unlike a lot of people who seem to hate these games with a passion, I enjoyed them because I knew what I was buying and didn't get butthurt due to finding that I'm not able to shoot things.

Videogames (Interactive Entertainment Software, if you prefer) are _awesome_ because so many different people can pick games to play that are made for different reasons.

Silent Hill 2 is a game that's praised for its strong narrative (inb4 baw baw is not game now), but story was never the _reason_ I played the game. I played it cos it was a classic creepy-ass exploration-based horror game with combat and puzzles that I wanted to try. The game gave me that, which was awesome, and it laid an awesome story over it as I went along, doubling up on how awesome it is and really made me remember it and want to recommend it.

But no, I guess because it's a work of visual and storytelling art on top of a fun, engaging, creepy game, it's suddenly _boring_ and *pretentious*? I never thought I'd say this in seriousness, but that's a really plebeian set of tastes you've got there. It's okay to feel that the _game_ comes first - as I always have done - but to outright scorn the creativity and work put into a different field? The fuck?

I think I'd get really really bored if we took the scenarios, stories, and then the aesthetic choices and enemies inspired by them. But just so long as the mechanics are all there, right?
*
TL;DR* My unpopular opinion is that story-based "games" are lovely things, provided they advertise themselves appropriately. Both games fuelled soley by story and games fuelled soley by their gameplay are both great things. It's even better when great gameplay has a great story put over it that is told with little intervention.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't care about story.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 28, 2013)

Paper Mario Sticker Star was a good game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't care about story.



That's okay, but why do you act out much hostility to so much as the _idea_ of something having a story and then go on to label it as pretentious as opposed to your refined tastes in programming?

You know, instead of making yourself sound like someone who can only be entertained if something is exploding followed by labelling people who create/enjoy/endorse this stuff as pretentious, you could just say you're not into story. Again.


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Bubble toast


wut


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Saga said:


> wut



Double post.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That's okay, but why do you act out much hostility to so much as the _idea_ of something having a story and then go on to label it as pretentious as opposed to your refined tastes in programming?
> 
> You know, instead of making yourself sound like someone who can only be entertained if something is exploding followed by labelling people who create/enjoy/endorse this stuff as pretentious, you could just say you're not into story. Again.



Why are you so upset over it?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Samurai Spirits needs more love/games. Less Capcom vs.


SNKP only made a couple a crossovers. (Spoilers: They're were all shit.)


Arshes Nei said:


> I'm well aware they're 2 different companies. I find the Capcom Vs. series overrated.


 It's "Vs. series" 


Arshes Nei said:


> I wish SNK came out more with Samurai Spirts and hell make it more crazy, bring back Bushido Blade.


SNKP is almost bankrupt, Again.


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Double post.


oh
sig ruined :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Samurai Spirits needs more love/games. Less Capcom vs.


SNKP only made a couple a crossovers. (Spoilers: They're were all shit.)


Arshes Nei said:


> I'm well aware they're 2 different companies. I find the Capcom Vs. series overrated.


It's "Vs. series" 


Arshes Nei said:


> I wish SNK came out more with Samurai Spirts and hell make it more crazy


SNKP is almost bankrupt, Again.


Arshes Nei said:


> bring back Bushido Blade.


That was Light Weight.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why are you so upset over it?



Nobody's upset, but if you want me to be as blunt as can be: I'm just trying to gently lay on the point that when it comes to story-games you just won't stop bloody whining about them almost every time one gets popular or talked about and it's grating. You even had a whine about PokÃ©mon's storyline which is primarily a _kid's game_ for fuck's sake. What the hell were you expecting?

You have ADD, we get it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

There's an ignore feature.


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 28, 2013)

Final Fantasy games have lost their magic.
Games based on WWII and the like have been done way too much.
Why does every game have to have a human or humanoid player character?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What the hell were you expecting?



That he posts an *unpopular opinion* in the Unpopular opinion thread.

Just sayin' it's probably not the best place to try to run a point about being hurt about someone's opinion


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

Fezdani said:


> Why does every game have to have a human or humanoid player character?



Flower, Flow, super hexagon?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> That he posts an *unpopular opinion* in the Unpopular opinion thread.
> 
> Just sayin' it's probably not the best place to try to run a point about being hurt about someone's opinion



May as well tell that to the one in OT. :U


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Flower, Flow, super hexagon?



Mars Matrix, Switchball, Shatter.
Not getting on his case just naming some stuff.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

I would rather play Super Mario All-Stars (1993) than any Call of Duty game or Halo game. To hold an SNES controller in your hands is to go back to the days of yore, when Clinton was President, VHS was the the coolest invention ever, Batman: The Animated Series was incredible, you could go down to a video arcade, Aikman, Irvin, and Smith made Sundays in Dallas awesome, and hip hop was actually good. To play an SNES (or even a Genesis) is to go back to the early 1990's itself, to feel the excitement of playing hooky just to play Super Mario over and over again.

And another cool thing, given the Xbox's ongoing problem of consoles breaking down since 2001 when they started out, do you think that people will be using their consoles twenty years from now?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mars Matrix, Switchball, Shatter.
> Not getting on his case just naming some stuff.



Audiosurf, pong, arkanoid, breakout.

Well I thought this was unpopular opinions, not misinformed facts.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Audiosurf, pong, arkanoid, breakout.
> 
> Well I thought this was unpopular opinions, not misinformed facts.



Kolibri, Worms, Rock of Ages, World of Goo, Locoroco.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Audiosurf, pong, arkanoid, breakout.
> 
> Well I thought this was unpopular opinions, not misinformed facts.



...

I *love* Sanic n da _Seekrit_ Reengs.

No joke. My first Wii game and I still play it. The controls are still screwy, but had it used an orthodox scheme, I think it could be up there with my favorite Sonic games. 
Vibrant fun levels, cool skill mechanics, unique art direction. It wasn't trying to be srs hedghoog tiem like Sonic 06 and Shadow the Hedgehog. I do recognize it as one of the bad Sonic games so I'd never recommend it to anyone. I suppose it's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## RarewareRat (Oct 29, 2013)

Philips CDI is awesome


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2013)

Skyrim IS the best elder scrolls game, far more so than Oblivion, and still better than Morrowind. Morrowind in particular is highly over rated, as once you think about it all those hundreds of NPCs only have maybe 50-60 lines of unique dialog between them with the rest being filler repeated word for word by everyone, and with the application of a mod to get rid of the fog you realize that Vvardenfell is actually smaller than Skyrim AND Cyrodiil, and it has one of the worst combat systems ever implemented in a video game. Morrowind does have the sexiest werewolves though, so I suppose that counts for something...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Skyrim IS the best elder scrolls game, far more so than Oblivion, and still better than Morrowind. Morrowind in particular is highly over rated, as once you think about it all those hundreds of NPCs only have maybe 50-60 lines of unique dialog between them with the rest being filler repeated word for word by everyone, and with the application of a mod to get rid of the fog you realize that Vvardenfell is actually smaller than Skyrim AND Cyrodiil, and it has one of the worst combat systems ever implemented in a video game. Morrowind does have the sexiest werewolves though, so I suppose that counts for something...



I actually agreed with this sentiment until I played Daggerfall.
I dunno. I was just upset that Skyrim took out stat building and movement improvement, and then I played Daggerfall and realized how much was really removed... I jumped in around Oblivion.
Skyrim has the best exploration though. Just feels more like an action adventure over RPG, in my opinion.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually agreed with this sentiment until I played Daggerfall.
> I dunno. I was just upset that Skyrim took out stat building and movement improvement, and then I played Daggerfall and realized how much was really removed... I jumped in around Oblivion.
> Skyrim has the best exploration though. Just feels more like an action adventure over RPG, in my opinion.



I argue the state point system is inferior to the "skill up in what you do" system. The skill system is more organic, logical, and generally just better. Stat systems are fine for turn and dice based games, but if I'm swinging a sword from a foot infront of a dude, there's no excuse I should miss him 20 times in a row because the RNG decided it didn't like me. Further more Daggerfall always felt like miles and miles of filler content. It never felt really complete or compelling to me.

I do agree on the note of the movement spells though, but that's strictly a limitation of the cell system they have to use now, and not an active choice. And let's be honest, it's neat, but functionally no real loss.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 29, 2013)

RarewareRat said:


> Philips CDI is awesome



My cousin had that pile of crap CD-I with those awful zelda games.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Skyrim IS the best elder scrolls game, far more so than Oblivion, and still better than Morrowind. Morrowind in particular is highly over rated, as once you think about it all those hundreds of NPCs only have maybe 50-60 lines of unique dialog between them with the rest being filler repeated word for word by everyone, and with the application of a mod to get rid of the fog you realize that Vvardenfell is actually smaller than Skyrim AND Cyrodiil, and it has one of the worst combat systems ever implemented in a video game. Morrowind does have the sexiest werewolves though, so I suppose that counts for something...



I love Morrowind, but the hat gets tossed to Skyrim. The only thing I miss is the stat-building stuff. 

Morrowind was good for its time and was one of the games that revolutionized RPGs for that era, but thats about it.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Oct 29, 2013)

i think gta san andreas is outdated and no longer fun


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i think gta san andreas is outdated and no longer fun



I feel that for a lot of games. Like the original Metroid.


----------



## Minako2012 (Oct 30, 2013)

I hate Assassin's Creed. I thought it was a cool idea then the game made me walk between two fucking cities crawling along at a snail's pace cause if I ran I was fucked. Then the damn horse kept jumping amd I had to hide. I was left wondering where is all the murder...why the fuck does an Assassin need all these rules...and why the fuck is Altair speaking with an American accent and Why are the damn Templars French the Templars were a British society. Also why is a fucking Arabic man in the Crusades using an American Accent.

TL;DR Overrated and boring

Also I hate Fable its dull...just dull.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

Assassin's Creed felt clumsy to me. Always thought it would fall apart.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 30, 2013)

I never liked the sonic games, seems very immature.


Can't think of much else than my usual "I don't like japanese games" schtick.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

You neither? Honestly, I don't like too much from Japan either. I find myself leaning towards western RPGs and first person shooters...like fugging Shadow Warrior. @w@


----------



## Runefox (Oct 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Honestly, I don't like too much from Japan either.



But PACHI, your username!

Blizzard is a terrible company. Sometimes I think I'm the only one who realizes that Bobby Kotick is the CEO.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 30, 2013)

Runefox said:


> But PACHI, your username!
> 
> Blizzard is a terrible company. Sometimes I think I'm the only one who realizes that Bobby Kotick is the CEO.




I gotta admit, I know very little of Blizzard as a company. Could you give some examples so that I may know them?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

Runefox said:


> But PACHI, your username!
> 
> Blizzard is a terrible company. Sometimes I think I'm the only one who realizes that Bobby Kotick is the CEO.



>too much

You oaf. >:c


----------



## veeno (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the Resident Evil 1-3 controls.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Anybody ever want to play old DOS games from the mid-90s again? Rise of the Triad, Monster Bash, Duke Nukem, Raptor, Terminal Velocity- they were all winners.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 30, 2013)

The first Sim Earth wasn't such a bad game. I know by today's standards it was terrible, but being able to partly use your imagination and getting excited for the evolutionary cycles like making dinosaurs super intelligent was well, fun.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 30, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I gotta admit, I know very little of Blizzard as a company. Could you give some examples so that I may know them?



 Warcraft, StarCraft, World of Warcraft, Warcraft of Warcraft, Hearthstone of Warcraft, World of Warcraft the TCG of Warcraft, Craftcraft, Craftcraft Craft, Diablo

 Essentially, once upon a time, Blizzard was an OK company. They did Warcraft, Diablo and StarCraft (along with some console games like Blackthorne), and then... Well, they merged with Activision. Now they're profit-maximizing nickel-and-dimers just like Activision. So much so that Bobby Kotick is the CEO of both companies, as much as Blizzard fans scream that Blizzard is its own "business unit" until they're red in the face.



DarrylWolf said:


> Anybody ever want to play old DOS games from the mid-90s again? Rise of the Triad, Monster Bash, Duke Nukem, Raptor, Terminal Velocity- they were all winners.


I play old games all the time. DOS, console, whatever. I live in the past.



Arshes Nei said:


> The first Sim Earth wasn't such a bad game. I know by today's standards it was terrible, but being able to partly use your imagination and getting excited for the evolutionary cycles like making dinosaurs super intelligent was well, fun.


I actually loved the concept, but the interface was HORRENDOUS. It'd be neat if they resurrected the Earth-toy concept, but alas, exploratory games are no longer in vogue with AAA being the only titles major publishers shoot for anymore.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Anybody ever want to play old DOS games from the mid-90s again? Rise of the Triad, Monster Bash, Duke Nukem, Raptor, Terminal Velocity- they were all winners.



I play Daggerfall.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2013)

Warning, why genwunners don't like pokemon anymore and why we grew out of it:

So I recently got to play pokemon x yesterday and for all the hype it's a okay game, but it's nothing out of the ordinary.  I grew out of pokemon way back in the day during the days of leafgreen and playing the latest pokemon game I was massively let down.  There's all this hype around it as, "ermagod it's the greatest monster hunter/monster capture game evar!", but I've played a ton of video games and pokemon x(I'm guessing y is similar) is nothing out of the ordinary.  It would have been a amazing game five years ago, but nowadays it's pretty meh.  There's all this hype about "it's now in 3d", but in reality 3d gaming has been around for a extremely long time.  There's all this hype about character customization, but that's been around for a long time as well.  In fact playing it all day yesterday I didn't really see one innovative thing about the gameplay or anything new it brought to the table.  That's not to say it's not a good game, that's saying for all the hype around it adding in new features I didn't really see anything out of the normal.  I did like story about a group trying to destroy humanity due to the pokemon world due to the overuse of resources, like how in the real world we're massively fucking up the environment to satisfy our resource needs, and how team flare is pretty much ecoterrorists.  It was also cool how that ties into team rocket's motto of, "Prepare for trouble!  Make it double!  To protect the world from devastation! To unite all peoples within our nation!  To denounce the evils of truth and love!  To extend our reach to the stars above!" and how team rocket being disbanded in the original game caused the other teams to gain power in their regions.

I give it a 7/10, massive letdown for such buildup as some bastion of innovation in the gaming world, average game, BUT I have to give it +1 point for the story tie in.

I'm not saying that it's a shitty game, or even close to a shitty game.  If I had a 3DS I would buy it used, but it's no where near as good as fans claim it to be, cause it's not really innovative or really has anything new to the monster capture genre of video games.  It would have been a amazing game a couple years ago, but it's certainly lagging behind the rest of the video game industry.

Tl:dr; The latest pokemon games aren't as great as people say cause it's pretty dated.  They're not bad, but they're certainly not the greatest game ever.  They're just "meh" and okay.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 31, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; The latest pokemon games aren't as great as people say cause it's pretty dated.  They're not bad, but they're certainly not the greatest game ever.  They're just "meh" and okay.


I'm going to say that's pokemon in general. 
when it comes to gameplay i feel SMT does much more things in the monster capture aspect. You can bribe monsters to join and negotiate with, they can beg for their lives, or scam you to get money, and it has fusion which is a really awesome feature.
also the SMT has continuley had storys with multiple endings which is better than pokemon.


For something else i feel like lack of innovation is about just as bad an excuse to call a game poor or bad as graphics is, at least with graphics you can validate it by saying the graphics are so bad you can't tell whats going or it's generally too dark/bright to see anything which are real problems. Not liking a game cause of no innovation just seems like someone is too jaded to have fun with stuff they already played things like it.
btw when a game lacks innovation it doesn't mean it's a copy of another game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; The latest pokemon games aren't as great as people say cause it's pretty dated.  They're not bad, but they're certainly not the greatest game ever.  They're just "meh" and okay.



Yeah, X is my last one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I'm going to say that's pokemon in general.
> when it comes to gameplay i feel SMT does much more things in the monster capture aspect. You can bribe monsters to join and negotiate with, they can beg for their lives, or scam you to get money, and it has fusion which is a really awesome feature.
> also the SMT has continuley had storys with multiple endings which is better than pokemon.
> 
> ...


I know.  I'm just saying for the amount of hype each pokemon game gets as the so called bastion of video game innovation that it's hyped up to be it's a massive letdown to people that are new and have played other monster capture games, or people trying it again in years.

If someone believes the hype around the games, but they play a lot of video games, it's a massive let down.  The latest pokemon games aren't even close to terrible, I was actually semi-hyped from pokemon fans talking about "Pokemon XY is a massive step in the franchise" and when I finally was able to play it for a day by borrowing it I was massively letdown.  There's nothing wrong with a game not being innovative, but when it's hyped up as a game changer for the video gaming world it's going to disappoint.

There's nothing wrong with it, it's just WAY over hyped.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 1, 2013)

Also hype is the number one killer of entertainment of games though i really hope that's not unpopular thought.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

That the re-release or ports of the final fantasy games - ESPECIALLY 7 should be at $5, but obviously it's not a popular opinion because people keep buying the shit each time its released.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> That the re-release or ports of the final fantasy games - ESPECIALLY 7 should be at $5, but obviously it's not a popular opinion because people keep buying the shit each time its released.


$15.99 on the App Store / Google Play is ridiculous. Nobody buys a game more than $5 or $6. Especially not for a port of a port of a port of a port of a remake.

... At least, nobody in their right mind.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 1, 2013)

I personally did not find GTA V fun or live up to my expectations. 
I loved the other GTA series (San Andreas being my favorite) but this one just felt like a let down then anything else to me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm turned off by the GTA franchise in general. Yes I know it's more than the sum of its parts but, I'm tired of looking at a game that says "hur hur" skin mag where the thing looks like those idiotic car mags with girls in bikinis or Maxim. Yes I know it's targeted towards males and juvenile men so I'm not its demographic.

Even with something absurd and immature as Saint's Row it doesn't jut those stupid covers. 

It just gives the ambiance of tryhard to be a hot blooded heterosexual male.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm turned off by the GTA franchise in general. Yes I know it's more than the sum of its parts but, I'm tired of looking at a game that says "hur hur" skin mag where the thing looks like those idiotic car mags with girls in bikinis or Maxim. Yes I know it's targeted towards males and juvenile men so I'm not its demographic.
> 
> Even with something absurd and immature as Saint's Row it doesn't jut those stupid covers.
> 
> It just gives the ambiance of tryhard to be a hot blooded heterosexual male.



Considering that every GTA has been a vicious culture parody/deconstruction, I think you're kinda missing the point.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Considering that every GTA has been a vicious culture parody/deconstruction, I think you're kinda missing the point.



I noticed that San Andreas portrayed a lot of characters from Grove Street as idiots in ways that were funny. 

A critique of "gangsta culture" is what it smells like to me. It just went over a lot of people's heads. Kinda like Boondocks I guess? Boondocks is a little more than the "lol niqqaz series" and GTA:SA is a little more than the "lol niqqaz game".


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Considering that every GTA has been a vicious culture parody/deconstruction, I think you're kinda missing the point.



Which leaves a lot out of said parody (keeping it pretty singular) in its titles/series. But I know people will continue to support it and defend it to the death.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

The GTA defenders in my school. Holy shit. You've seen nothing yet.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm turned off by the GTA franchise in general. Yes I know it's more than the sum of its parts but, I'm tired of looking at a game that says "hur hur" skin mag where the thing looks like those idiotic car mags with girls in bikinis or Maxim. Yes I know it's targeted towards males and juvenile men so I'm not its demographic.
> 
> Even with something absurd and immature as Saint's Row it doesn't jut those stupid covers.
> 
> It just gives the ambiance of tryhard to be a hot blooded heterosexual male.



I'm pretty sure it's meant to be satirical.

*MONEY GUNS CARS AND BITCHES HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!1*

It's funny. Laugh.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Warning, why genwunners don't like pokemon anymore and why we grew out of it:
> 
> So I recently got to play pokemon x yesterday and for all the hype it's a okay game, but it's nothing out of the ordinary.  I grew out of pokemon way back in the day during the days of leafgreen and playing the latest pokemon game I was massively let down.  There's all this hype around it as, "ermagod it's the greatest monster hunter/monster capture game evar!", but I've played a ton of video games and pokemon x(I'm guessing y is similar) is nothing out of the ordinary.  It would have been a amazing game five years ago, but nowadays it's pretty meh.  There's all this hype about "it's now in 3d", but in reality 3d gaming has been around for a extremely long time.  There's all this hype about character customization, but that's been around for a long time as well.  In fact playing it all day yesterday I didn't really see one innovative thing about the gameplay or anything new it brought to the table.  That's not to say it's not a good game, that's saying for all the hype around it adding in new features I didn't really see anything out of the normal.  I did like story about a group trying to destroy humanity due to the pokemon world due to the overuse of resources, like how in the real world we're massively fucking up the environment to satisfy our resource needs, and how team flare is pretty much ecoterrorists.  It was also cool how that ties into team rocket's motto of, "Prepare for trouble!  Make it double!  To protect the world from devastation! To unite all peoples within our nation!  To denounce the evils of truth and love!  To extend our reach to the stars above!" and how team rocket being disbanded in the original game caused the other teams to gain power in their regions.
> 
> ...


I've always considered Pokemon to be weak on story. I've never minded, though. After all, the story is a small part of the gameplay compared to everything else.
In all the previous generations I waited for, the biggest selling point for me was the fact that there are new Pokemon. With X and Y.. not so much. The graphics were the big selling point. Without them, I could almost guarantee loads of people would be complaining about various things, especially since it has the fewest new Pokemon of any game to date.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I'm pretty sure it's meant to be satirical.
> 
> *MONEY GUNS CARS AND BITCHES HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!1*
> 
> It's funny. Laugh.



Might not row her boat up the same river as others. :<


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 1, 2013)

I actually could never get into GTA because of the setting. Open world cities just feel so bland to me.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 1, 2013)

I got deep into Vice City and GTA III, but after that I haven't really played any. Well... I did play through Liberty City Stories, but I didn't get too into it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I actually could never get into GTA because of the setting. Open world cities just feel so bland to me.



So is their dirt color palette that is so overused in games


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So is their dirt color palette that is so overused in games



Vice City was colorful as fuck.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Vice City was colorful as fuck.



1 exception = rule now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2013)

I would like to see a pokemon cooking video game featuring brock titled, "Can you smell what the Brock is cooking?"
"Uh oh it looks like it's raining on our bbq.  Hey I know!  I'll use my trusty frying pan as a drying pan."


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Minecraft is shit , with poorly made graphics . Come  on Marcuss personn you have millions of dollars why don't you bother hiring coders and artists to fix up the multimillion accident you made into a decent game.

also w101 and p101 are ok games


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 2, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Minecraft is shit , with poorly made graphics . Come  on Marcuss personn you have millions of dollars why don't you bother hiring coders and artists to fix up the multimillion accident you made into a decent game.



Oh yeah, I think I remember you mentioning how much you hated Minecraft in nearly every post you've ever made.

---

I didn't enjoy Portal. Don't get me wrong, it's a great game technically... I just can't get into puzzle games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 2, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Oh yeah, I think I remember you mentioning how much you hated Minecraft in nearly every post you've ever made.



I think he does it to make himself feel less terrible about horrible "attempts" at art and avatars. I can get those reasons for disliking it to an extent but the ironing is too much.

I wish there were better made movie based games. You can get some decent ones now and then, but it would be nice to see more exploratory games that some movies have in their worlds.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish JRPG makers would stop using child heroes, and hire decent native English speaking actors and writers. Lost Odyssey is a good example of what can happen when they use more mature characters and themes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

I personally found Shadow of the Colossus to be an absolutely shit game. Great idea. I'm not bashing it for the concept. I just found it clumsy and clunky as fuck with finger killing tedious controls. Just an ugly dreary depressing bland color scheme of brown and gray. Severe input lag no matter what disc, controller, PS2/3 I used. And a nice revolutionary -4 FPS. I managed to beat it, but I never went back to it. Certainly not the worst PS2 game I've played. I think that goes to Dark Cloud.



Arshes Nei said:


> I think he does it to make himself feel less terrible about horrible "attempts" at art and avatars. I can get those reasons for disliking it to an extent but the ironing is too much.
> 
> I wish there were better made movie based games. You can get some decent ones now and then, but it would be nice to see more exploratory games that some movies have in their worlds.



Fucking Spider-Man 2. I think is the best movie based game ever.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Assassins creed is an awful game. The cutscenes are boring to watch and the gameplay is even worse. There's no reason to use stealth in almost any part of the game because you can just run up ad fight people and then spam one of your 10 or 15 health potions when your health gets low.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Minecraft is shit , with poorly made graphics .



*GAY/10 GRAFIX FUKIN SUX*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 2, 2013)

Contra 3 isn't as good as 1 and 2 (Super C).
Also, Super C is better than the original.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't see too many people besides me and Impact talk about this. Even if some of the games utilizing it were awesome, the animu style of some Castlevania games is nooooo. I don't judge the games for it, but it's an added plus when the art is nice. :3

This is much more "Castlevania-y" than this.

This is more vampire killer than this. 

The first of each scream "eerie night in a vampire lord's castle" while the second reads "_DeviantArt fanfic_ taking place in vampire senpai's castle". All of it is fantastic art really, It's just a matter of what fits.



CannonFodder said:


> I would like to see a pokemon cooking video game featuring brock titled, "Can you smell what the Brock is cooking?"
> "Uh oh it looks like it's raining on our bbq.  Hey I know!  I'll use my trusty frying pan as a drying pan."



Would sell millions. Brock owns the world. I saw his eyes in private once. I saw The Truth.



chesse20 said:


> Assassins creed is an awful game. The cutscenes are boring to watch and the gameplay is even worse. There's no reason to use stealth in almost any part of the game because you can just run up ad fight people and then spam one of your 10 or 15 health potions when your health gets low.



I didn't like it either. Felt very clumsy and like it was ready to just bug out on me. 



Vaelarsa said:


> Contra 3 isn't as good as 1 and 2 (Super C).
> Also, Super C is better than the original.



I only really found it had good innovations that carried over to the later games. Notably:
-Vehicle stages
-Hanging
-Position locking
-Aim locking (pretty sure it was in this one, might have been Shattered Soldier)
-Two weapons at a time
-WAY better flamethrower
and a few others
But the lack of stages, excess of bosses, and shitty top down stages fucked the game for a lot of people. Fantastic music though. 

I like Hard Corps a lot more, but 4 reigns supreme. And Super C kicked ass. My favorite until 4 came out.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh boy, have I got a few!



People who allow themselves to get spawn trapped and murder-recycled over and over again have no-one else to fault but themselves for their own miserable state. Unpopular gaming opinion? *Check!* =) 
Weapons shouldn't be equal, unless they actually are in the real world. Fuck balance. 
It's okay to win, and it's very okay to want to win. And it's super, super okay to do everything in your power to win. And it's even more super cool edgy to win by doing things people don't like, like spawn camping, or using weapons that the developers have readily put into the game and made accessible, but that nobody else likes because their friends might fat shame them for using it. 
In racing games, it's okay to ram other drivers. Deal with it. 8) 
I have an immense hatred of gamers who make up rules inside games that don't reflect in any sort of gravity the actual concepts or rules of the games that they're actually playing. 
Tanks have the right of way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't get the second to last one...
Example


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Oh boy, have I got a few!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can actually agree with this.  People who have dirty tricks pulled on them through non-hacking methods is only your fault.  Don't complain to the player if he is only playing the game properly!

On topic: Anyways, I find playing most shooters using only your pistol to be much more fun than being armed with more powerful weapons.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Someone's never been chain grabbed.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 6, 2013)

Games like Call of Duty are whats wrong with the gaming industry.

GTA is garbage.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Oh boy, have I got a few!
> 
> 
> 
> People who allow themselves to get spawn trapped and murder-recycled over and over again have no-one else to fault but themselves for their own miserable state. Unpopular gaming opinion? *Check!* =)


This is true. There are always ways of getting out of that shitty situation. And, if the whole team is focusing on spawnraping you, they leave the objectives exposed so it's a balanced thing, really.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Someone's never been chain grabbed.



Blame the developers, not the people who take advantage of what the developers created.


----------



## Verok (Nov 6, 2013)

Skyrim sucks and was overrated!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

U/MvC3 is poop shit. Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom is a way better far more balanced fighter. 
Baroque>>>X-Factor



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Blame the developers, not the people who take advantage of what the developers created.



...I do.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I do.



Well, if that is your opinion, I see no reason to contest it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Someone's never been chain grabbed.


Don't get grabbed :v


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2013)

On the note of Castlevania, Lords of Shadow is both truer to what Castlevania began life as (and should have stayed), and generally a better game than any Castlevania since since Symphony of the night. 

Also, ramming in racing games like iracing or forza is a douche move (and ruins the point of the game) and everyone who does it needs to fuck off and go play Mario cart so people who enjoy at least some recreation of legitimate racing behavior and rules can enjoy the game as it was intended.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't get the second to last one...
> Example


Sorry XoPachi lol

Okay, example time!

Statement: I have an immense hatred of gamers who make up rules inside games that  don't reflect in any sort of gravity the actual concepts or rules of the  games that they're actually playing.

Clarification: I have an  immense hatred for gamers who take it upon themselves to fat shame  unorthodox and creative problem solvers with fake, or made up rules that  don't actually exist in the game, or reflect anything that the game is  about at all.

If you ever were the victim of this in some sort of way, ask me to explain the psychology behind the behavior! I know these fools, hard.

EDIT: DOUBLE POST Y?


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

*EDIT: MERGE PLZ*



Fernin said:


> Also, ramming in racing games like iracing or forza is a douche move (and ruins the point of the game) and everyone who does it needs to fuck off and go play Mario cart so people who enjoy at least some recreation of legitimate racing behavior and rules can enjoy the game as it was intended.


Fernin, Fernin, Fernin ... the point of the game is to win. =)

So, can I ask you something? =) What penalty is there for ramming other drivers? Besides the arbitrary, social ramifications of people not having enough virtual friends...? =) What penalty is there? Do I lose seconds from my time? =) No. Are seconds penalized from my time? =) No. Does my car get irreparably damaged such that I am unable to use it for the duration of the match? ... No. =) Did the developers program Forza to penalize drivers who do ram? ... =)

No.



			
				Matthew Keast said:
			
		

> The definition of skill is debated constantly on game forums because  everybody has a different viewpoint. For our purposes here, skill is  what you want it to be - but realize that pulling off headshots is not  the only definition. Skill is applied knowledge along with dexterity and  talent. Outthinking is just as skillful as outfighting. If you prefer  one idea of skill because itâ€™s the most fun for you, approach this guide  with it in mind. Maybe being on the top of the leader/match board is  most skillful to you. Maybe being the best team player. Maybe just  winning the match. Maybe just devising creative/funny strategies.
> 
> 
> One mode of thinking that will absolutely hinder your ability to  improve is to point at what others are doing and say â€œThat is not  skillful. I am better than them because I donâ€™t do the cheap, skillless  thing they rely on.â€ Now, grenade spamming may or may not be skillful,  but worrying about such things is a waste of your time. What you _should_  worry about is how to adapt to grenade spam instead of crying about it.  Crying about it is a mental wall that once built, actually reduces your  ability to adapt to the thing that annoys you.



Also known as: the Dunning-Kruger Effect


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't mind getting rammed honestly. In fact, that's the ONE thing I encourage people to do in a race online. I used to play the Blur beta and I found aggressive racers to be extremely fun. I would anticipate getting rammed and it would make for an excellent test of mind games. 
You gonna hit me?
Am I gonna hit you?
Am I gonna dodge and end your race?

Besides, I'm a DICK in F-Zero. I will break down my opponents machines before they get past the starting line effortlessly at the small tournies I go to. I'd have no room to bitch.
I know in Blacklight, people are always crying "AMR (Antimaterial Rifle) NOOOOOOOOB!!!!" For starters, it's the LAST weapon you unlock assuming you don't use money which most don't. Second, it is semi auto with a fucking *5* second reload that cannot be changed like other weapons. Third, because of this reload, you won't kill anyone nearly much even if you don't die. If you DO miss and they notice you, that's your ass. But it kills instantly, no matter what. And frankly, if you can use it, you deserve it.

The Hardsuit (AKA Noobsuit AKA GUNDAM) is also something people complain about. You need to go to the depot (leaving yourself vulnerable) to select it. Wait for it to spawn in. If you're KILLED waiting for it, the murderous swine can take it from you. You turn at a snail pace, and you're a larger target. 

I get behind them and spam my shotgun. It takes a bit, but I can kill them easy if I'm sharp about where they're turning. You should see them SCRAMBLING to find me. ROFL
Only thing I worry about is their teammates finding me. 



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Don't get grabbed :v



...

I have been bested.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 6, 2013)

I think that DmC was more enjoyable a game than the original DMC trilogy, and like the new Dante better.
Old Dante was an animu prettyboy who spat annoying catchphrases and looked like he just stepped out of an explosion in a discount Halloween costume factory. New Dante may be annoying too, but much less tryhard.

I'll go hide now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually like DMC 4's Dante the most. 
DMC 1 was pretty bland.
DMC 2 tried the silent animu badass bullshit.
DMC 3...ok
DMC 4 was a lovable clown and that *JAWLINE!!?!?* Makes me melt. Errytime.

DmC was a bit more...believable. Not gonna say weather that's good or bad. Though I liked him enough. I liked the combat mechanics and most level design. The game was just too easy with not enough of those nice combat mechanics they had going on.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Don't get grabbed :v


Tell that to anyone fighting a decent King Dedede.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> *EDIT: MERGE PLZ*
> 
> Fernin, Fernin, Fernin ... the point of the game is to win. =)
> 
> ...



1: Yes, car damage, time penalties.
2: Have you ever actually played Forza, outside of a cat and mouse server?
3:The point of the game is to win, and in some games, to win within a specific set of rules. Using that to justify fucking up the first corner rat pack (or ramming in general) in any simmish racing game is akin to saying it's ok to reach across the table and punch someone during a board so that you 'win' because they're busy getting their broken nose fixed (after all there are no explicit rules against physical violence upon your enemy in MTG. Or Monopoly...)


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think Clive Barker's Jericho was a good game. I played through it twice.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Fernin said:


> 1: Yes, car damage, time penalties.


That doesn't happen though. Great ideas, which is what I'm assuming the Forza 5 team might be looking into.


Fernin said:


> 2: Have you ever actually played Forza, outside of a cat and mouse server?


Yep.


Fernin said:


> 3:The point of the game is to win, and in some games, to win within a specific set of rules.


Yep, and do those rules physically prevent players from slamming into other peoples cars? No? Yeah, that's where I reiterate that people have to learn how to get better at a video game, otherwise you're always going to be the victim of that. Personally, it's more entertaining when there's the risk of being put into a steel bush, or sent careening into a trash can made of cast Depleted Uranium.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Tell that to anyone fighting a decent King Dedede.



Or the much better ice climbers.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> I think Clive Barker's Jericho was a good game. I played through it twice.



I agree whole heartedly.

@Bambi: Being "better" at a video game has nothing to do with some douche plowing you in a corner you were taking perfectly and 100% damaging every part of your car so all you can do is limp around till the race is over. Further more the rules shouldn't NEED to specifically bar players from hitting each other,though there are servers that have a no contact setting so cars just clips through each other, this ruins things and just makes it a time trial. Having collision is so that there's the risk and drama of a tight pack, where fucking up means you risk not only taking yourself out, but ruining someone else's lap, and so that corner space control is actually important. It's NOT there to allow some useless prick to play vehicle dodge ball.

@benignBiotic: Well THERE'S you're problem, you're playing a Smash Bros game, all of which are worthless piles of character cash in shit, much like Mario Kart.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

@Fernin: I'm biased I realize, I've seen most of the movies based on his works and a couple of his books but I don't do much reading. I became a fan though when I saw him on television doing an interveiw for the release of Book of Blood


----------



## veeno (Nov 6, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7 is not the best Final Fantasy.

Don't get me wrong it is a wonderful game. It is just not the best.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Or the much better ice climbers.



Wobbles...


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I agree whole heartedly.
> 
> @Bambi: Being "better" at a video game has nothing to do with some douche plowing you in a corner you were taking perfectly and 100% damaging every part of your car so all you can do is limp around till the race is over.


Yes it does.

Question: how fast are you taking that corner, what car are you using, what car are they using, etc., ...? I've had to do this myself while playing Forza Horizon (was really big into Forza 4, found the casual drivers on Horizon really fun to be around), but always plan on it happening at some point. Pay attention to the signs it's about to occur, and pick cars that only give you the most powerful edge, and drive like at any time, someone could hit you.

So, here's what I look for:

*Racing Tips In General

* 

Focus on overall top speed and acceleration for one-shot courses without additional laps, and launch and acceleration for courses where you're required to perform additional laps or heats. Using this same strategy, focus then on launch and acceleration for shorter "one-shot" courses, and top speed and acceleration for longer courses with additional laps or heats. Remember, the best way to beat an aggressive opponent is to out pace them. 
Dealing with aggressive drivers can be a bitch, so structure each one of your car builds to uniquely handle that problem in some sort of way. For example, in A class street races in Forza Horizon, which essentially are one-shot courses, drivers tend to focus on cars with good launch, decent acceleration, and overall good top speed. Defeat this tactic by focusing on good launch, good acceleration, and balanced top speed. How do you get there, or do that? Simple. Class restrictions being what they are, it's entirely possible to twink out select vehicles in your garage to gain huge advantages over other race car drivers. In Forza Horizon, the 92' Toyota Celica is a great car to use in this case, evening out with 9.2 or 9.3 launch, 8.8 acceleration, and 8.7-8.9 top speed with the correct adjustment of upgrades to engine power, traction, and whether or not you have your transmission adjusted for increased launch and acceleration. Like the idea? Emulate it. Hopefully, this should inspire you to ask yourself some very important questions about what sort of racing fleet you personally own, and what each vehicle is supposed to do, because if I've got that ... see? You need to be thinking about what other people have as well, and how best to emulate their successful builds for certain cars. Why, yet again? Well, tuning your car to gain even slight advantages could mean the difference between escaping a tailgater, or having him ram you full speed into a light pole. I know people like to have fun in Forza, and like to run different cars to make the game more challenging, as well as to make a statement about other people playing the game, but focus only on cars that will give you a solid chance at winning. Never gamble on a shitty car because it comes from an auto-manufacturer that you prefer. And let's not forget what we came for -- you want to beat the assholes running these tracks? What did I say earlier? Out pace them. All of your builds should be customized to put yourself above them. And if your favorite pick of car and upgrades isn't cutting it, spend the money to get a different car from a different manufacturer to see how far you can push it's upgrades in a select class. 
Next tip: stop looking at racing games like they're just about racing, because half of all racing psychological. For example, I need to know what happens on each map, and what behavior I can expect out of other drivers on those maps. Do people take turn A more aggressively, and if so, what can I do to get their first to beat the pack? DickWhistle69 takes turn A super sharp, and he always nails it; that means I need to take the turn just like he does. On the other hand, Dookie Cupcake seems insistent on riding my bumper to psyche me out. I can try a brake check to slow him down, or maneuver out of his way and brake so as to let him be the one to take the corner first. The summary of this tip is *strategy*. What's going on, what's everyone expecting to do, how can I react to these changes, etc., I know you can do it. 
Get clinical with your emotions. I used to have a big problem racing some of the better drivers in Forza Horizon. A shit yellow 50 would pop up, after he's gone through all of the online components wristband levels, and I'd freak out. It used to be that I couldn't beat any of them, but through time and patience, and understanding my needs, the psyche out was no longer a factor. I knew myself enough to know that was the goal I needed, to become better than them. Even if I wasn't, by driving like them, and seeing the game like them, I became better. Get fucking clinical. No anger, even if you feel like being angry, understand why you're upset if you lose, and understand that you can do better. If you can't? Drop out of multilayer and go right back to the drawing board. I'm sure you'll think of something. 
Now, final talk, because actually dealing with aggressive drivers requires the skill and patience to pull these off. *Bumper riders *focus on chasing you into a wall or obstacle by staying close to your vehicles tail, and when you get ready to slow down or brake for a turn, they slam into you, throwing you forward into a wall or obstacle, with the pay-out of slowing them down enough to take that turn at the appropriate speed while you spin out or limp free from your wounds. *Counter* with brake checks. Result? Repeatedly brake checking someone, forcing them to hit you in quick succession, powers you forward, and slows them down tremendously. Because it's physics suck, a single brake check in Forza performed at 150mph will slow down the rear-ending driver by 30mph, and accelerate you by 15. Take advantage of that. *Counter *by grinding against the nearest containing wall and hitting the brakes. Result? Increased friction to rapidly slow you down. Why? Well, bumper riders won't want to stay behind you for long after that. As a matter of fact, only do this for a short time, and when they go to pass, merge back onto the road and follow *them* into the corner. *Counter* by fish-tailing while on approach to a turn, or by turning away from it. Result? In effect, swing around so much that they can't feasibly stay on you to ruin your turn taking, and so break away to perform the turn separate of ramming you, or better yet, swing away from the turn, wide enough that they think your nuts and so won't follow you. *Counter* by taking corners more sharply than they are able to. *Counter* by using barriers, or other obstacles to assist your turning and braking by riding into them at just the right angle, and than that way you keep momentum and nobody is able to "knock you out" of a race by ramming you. 
*Brake Checkers* let you get close so that they can brake check you into submission. Remember that data I gave you earlier? One brake check at certain speeds can slow down a driver by as much as 30 mph depending on the speed of both drivers, with the transfer of energy launching the brake checking driver out by as much as 5, 10, or 15 bonus mph. *Counter *by being quick. Not fast, but quick. Once you edge right behind someone and see the brake check coming (their car will lurch for half a seconds notice) get out of the way quick, dart in front of them, and speed ahead. *Counter *using the above strategy, and once you're ahead of them, get right in line with them, and than brake check them. Do it right, and you'll have slowed them down twice, while you've gained a decent amount of leverage. *Counter *by pulling out of the way while they attempt the brake check, and than swing and push into them as they slow down past you. What will happen is you'll strike them and push them either off road, or into obstacles.
 
*Corner Cruisers *focus on letting you take a turn, than vaulting into you, or swinging into you while taking the turn so as to bump, nudge, or launch you out of the way and off the race track. *Counter* by letting the offending driver take the turn earlier than you. While swinging into drifting, slow down just a little bit more than what's needed. The other driver should accelerate in front of you having anticipated instead that they would bash you. Now swinging too hard right or left to be able to control their vehicle, speed past them while they spin-out, slam into someone else, or lose traction and thus recovery time, and the manuever is complete. *Counter* by letting the person take the corner first. First sign of a corner cruiser is a bumper rider. You can call this tailgating if it gets annoying. So, they're tailgating you, right? Well, slowdown, let them pass, or brake check them, and you'll either have the result of taking the corner sooner than them, or having the opportunity to slam into them mid turn sending THEM into the wall, while you continue on like nothing happened. 
*Rammers *focus on eliminating you from the race by, being an equal distance and placement from you, turning sharp and slamming into you. Others don't focus on intense ramming, but instead, gently cornering you into a wall and grinding you to a complete stop. *Counter *by striking them first. *Counter* by braking right as they're about to hit you. Sure, they'll shoot ahead of you, but you'll have the advantage of them now pushing themselves almost off road in order to hit you. Combine this while taking a turn and bump them completely off track for extra lulz. 

Just some thoughts, Fernin, because I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2013)

@Bambi: I prefer to race with and along side people who follow proper racing etiquette, I tend to follow the same track rules in game that I do at the real life Sonoma or Laguna Seca. Most people play sim style racers for the enjoyment of putting cars they can't actually afford through the paces of close to real world conditions and rules; people who try to reduce the game to bumper cars are there in contrary to the aim of the developers and the game's intended market. I don't want to have to race like an asshole just because other people do, I'd much prefer those folks piss off and let me and folks who approach the game the same way enjoy it as it's intended. Sadly, there's almost always some prick who has to make a mess of things.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Sadly, there's almost always some prick who has to make a mess of things.


I posted some tips above, I'm sure you knew them already. Just reaching out to say what you can do, although as I've said, I'm sure you knew them already. Cheers.

Apologies they weren't in a separate post. Good discussion.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @Bambi: I prefer to race with and along side people who follow proper racing etiquette, I tend to follow the same track rules in game that I do at the real life Sonoma or Laguna Seca. Most people play sim style racers for the enjoyment of putting cars they can't actually afford through the paces of close to real world conditions and rules; people who try to reduce the game to bumper cars are there in contrary to the aim of the developers and the game's intended market. I don't want to have to race like an asshole just because other people do, I'd much prefer those folks piss off and let me and folks who approach the game the same way enjoy it as it's intended. Sadly, there's almost always some prick who has to make a mess of things.


This is why I usually try to ignore online play with people who aren't my friends when I'm trying to be any degree of serious. I dislike the powergamer mentality because it's akin to people bringing broken bottles to a street fight. Sure, It's technically allowed, but it rather ruins the fun because you're going to win every time.

Sure, it's possible to PREVENT things such as spawn camping, grabloops, and an unfortunate match of Twisted Metal breaking out in your Forza, but if you have to spend the entire game watching out for one douche tactic, it ruins it. I don't want to play "don't get grabbed or you die" or "constantly keep these guys out of my spawn" because it takes focus away from other things, like objective of the game.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 7, 2013)

COD ghosts is too over hyped, it's a *generic* shooter at best.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.giantbomb.com/reviews/call-of-duty-ghosts-review/1900-603/
http://www.pcgamer.com/review/call-of-duty-ghosts-pc-review/
http://www.destructoid.com/review-call-of-duty-ghosts-264903.phtml


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> COD ghosts is too over hyped, it's a *generic* shooter at best.



That's not exactly an unpopular opinion.

Like at all.

Even the Cawadoody fans are starting to notice a pattern.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Even the Cawadoody fans are starting to notice a pattern.



Yeah, they really fucked up. If even their brainwashed fans realize that they put zero effort into one or two releases every year things are gonna go downhill fast for them. It was only a matter of time!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 7, 2013)

veeno said:


> Final Fantasy 7 is not the best Final Fantasy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is a wonderful game. It is just not the best.


Word to your mother.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Half my friends still got it. Even though they verbally acknowledged they were being fucked. I wouldn't care if you LIKED it, but when you _openly admit you're being scammed_ before you get the game and buy it anyway, what the fuck?


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Half my friends still got it. Even though they verbally acknowledged they were being fucked. I wouldn't care if you LIKED it, but when you _openly admit you're being scammed_ before you get the game and buy it anyway, what the fuck?


Nostalgia is a powerful monster. Why do you think Ocarina of Time, Megaman X, and FF7 (among many others) are so lauded? Granted, they are great games, but nostalgia blows them way out of proportion.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Nostalgia is a powerful monster. Why do you think Ocarina of Time, Megaman X, and FF7 (among many others) are so lauded? Granted, they are great games, but nostalgia blows them way out of proportion.



For their time and what they brought to the table, I think the praise is justified. Especially Zelda Ocarina of Time specifically. Think about what innovations that one made to not just Zelda, but 3rd person combat as a whole. And in one shot. You can look up EgoRaptor to see why X was great, and...I'm not gonna speak about FF7. I think FF is just shit poop so I'd be biased. xD

Though I don't see how nostalgia plays a part in CoD. They sell the games in a month. lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Half my friends still got it. Even though they verbally acknowledged they were being fucked. I wouldn't care if you LIKED it, but when you _openly admit you're being scammed_ before you get the game and buy it anyway, what the fuck?



If you're talking about COD (your post got bumped from other posts talking about other games)
It was funny, co workers were all hyped about the new Call of Duty saying they were gonna get it.
All of them came back empty handed and shrugged saying maybe later.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Half my friends still got it. Even though they verbally acknowledged they were being fucked. I wouldn't care if you LIKED it, but when you _openly admit you're being scammed_ before you get the game and buy it anyway, what the fuck?



Thing is... Same game or not, if you don't have the latest, you're going to be left behind. Your friends will be playing Ghosts while you're stuck with BlOps2 or something. That's how they get you. It's even worse than not having a WoW expansion that all your friends have, because at least in that case you can technically still play with them (just not that content).


----------



## ACraZ (Nov 7, 2013)

Battle Field is even more than Assassin's Creed. All of the BF games, all the AC games. Both horribly boring. 
Cod fans are the most mature because at least they don't bitch about cod fans like everyone else.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2013)

Xenogears is underrated. Granted the last disc was disappoint.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 7, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Battle Field is even more than Assassin's Creed. All of the BF games, all the AC games. Both horribly boring.
> Cod fans are the most mature because at least they don't bitch about cod fans like everyone else.



This whole post makes my brain sad.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 7, 2013)

I liked FFXIII and it's sequel. Come at me bitches.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you're talking about COD (your post got bumped from other posts talking about other games)
> It was funny, co workers were all hyped about the new Call of Duty saying they were gonna get it.
> All of them came back empty handed and shrugged saying maybe later.



Yeah I was still typing as Biotic hit enter. :c
Did your co workers preorder or just say fuck it until later?



Runefox said:


> Thing is... Same game or not, if you don't have the latest, you're going to be left behind. Your friends will be playing Ghosts while you're stuck with BlOps2 or something. That's how they get you. It's even worse than not having a WoW expansion that all your friends have, because at least in that case you can technically still play with them (just not that content).



I suppose so, but the thing is they only play together and all 6 of them said they know it's a scam. If they all just didn't buy it, they could have moved to something else.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Battle Field is even more than Assassin's Creed. All of the BF games, all the AC games. Both horribly boring.
> Cod fans are the most mature because at least they don't bitch about cod fans like everyone else.



*OH NO I KNOW YOU AREN'T TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY BATTLEFIELD VIETNAM*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

Video games need way less sidequests and instead focus a hell of a lot more on the central story.

Hold on.  Let me explain.  What I mean by that is a lot of sidequest heavy games like Skyrim, Fallout, and that have really good stories and that.  However once you get every last achievement and do every last ending and sidequest if the central story isn't strong enough to keep people coming back it's going to become one of those games that sits on your shelf collecting dust.

Fallout 3 may have had less choices and that, but it's central story was strong enough that people still play it.  New vegas was good, but it's central story was weak and once you do everything there's not much of a reason to continue playing it.

There's nothing wrong with a video game being linear or such, nor is there anything wrong with a video game being open world.  However when a video game goes, "omg look at this open world!" to the point that the central story is extremely weak once you do all the sidequests there's not much of a point in continuing to play.

A prime example is Skyrim.  You play it for the sidequests.

On the other hand is Bioshock infinite.  Even though it's extremely linear the story is still strong enough to keep people playing.  Bioshock infinite may be gameplay wise average, but the characters make the game.

There is a balance that games need to have between the central story and sidequests.  Sidequests are not by default bad or good; rather if they get so much of the focus that the central story is only three hours long then what's the point in continuing the game?

Another example of what I mean is Mass Effect.  They're good games, but half the time you're playing baby sitter solving other people's problems.

Personally the way I view it is that sidequests should consist of less than 50% of the gameplay.


----------



## Percy (Nov 8, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Cod fans are the most mature because at least they don't bitch about cod fans like everyone else.


...that is some awful logic.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Fallout 3 may have had less choices and that, but it's central story was strong enough that people still play it.  New vegas was good, but it's central story was weak and once you do everything there's not much of a reason to continue playing it.



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.**.*.no. 

FO3's story was fucking awful and was filled to the brim with ridiculous nonsense (lol giant robot out of nowhere, no supermutant invincible to radiation don't go inside, let me die for no reason, the Brotherhood of Steel being comically goody-two-shoes). It was the sidequests, characters, and setting that made it good. New Vegas was the one with the good story and the not as good as FO3 sidequests.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> lol giant robot out of nowhere


And that's different from a massive army of robots how?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 8, 2013)

The praise for Skyrim is largely undeserved. It is a _decent_ open world RPG and nothing more.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> And that's different from a massive army of robots how?



Context and set-up. Liberty Prime was just "suddenly robot" where as Mr. House had actual set-up and context.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Context and set-up. Liberty Prime was just "suddenly robot" where as Mr. House had actual set-up and context.









That includes sensible plots!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 8, 2013)

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent* wasn't that scary. The first hour was spooky, but once you learn how enemies work the frights fall off quickly. "Oh something roared? Better go sit in a corner for a minute." 

Don't get me wrong I think Amnesia has a lot of good things going for it, but it's nowhere near as scary as I was led to believe it would be.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* wasn't that scary. The first hour was spooky, but once you learn how enemies work the frights fall off quickly. "Oh something roared? Better go sit in a corner for a minute."
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think Amnesia has a lot of good things going for it, but it's nowhere near as scary as I was led to believe it would be.



I still think Penumbra: Black Plague > Amnesia

But for me, I think it was that BP felt more... "real." And I found it easier to get immersed into it, especially considering how the progatonist could shut the fuck up and stop whining for a second, unlike the one in Amnesia.

Amnesia's "DANIYAL" was so afraid of everything, it made me afraid of nothing. Fear in Amnesia had constant attempts to force fear on me and tell me that I should be scared. Black Plague didn't do that. Or Overture, for that matter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I still think Penumbra: Black Plague > Amnesia
> 
> But for me, I think it was that BP felt more... "real." And I found it easier to get immersed into it, especially considering how the progatonist could shut the fuck up and stop whining for a second, unlike the one in Amnesia.
> 
> Amnesia's "DANIYAL" was so afraid of everything, it made me afraid of nothing. Fear in Amnesia had constant attempts to force fear on me and tell me that I should be scared. Black Plague didn't do that. Or Overture, for that matter.


Fucking this.  If your character is acting like luigi in luigi's mansion being afraid of anything and everything if anything it's funny.


Dire Newt said:


> The praise for Skyrim is largely undeserved. It is a _decent_ open world RPG and nothing more.


Pretty much how I feel about it.  It's like they crammed as many sidequests onto it thinking that gamers wouldn't notice that it's a average game, and by god it worked.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 8, 2013)

Doom 2 is scarier than amnesia. If your health is low and a hell sergeant pops up from a dark corner your going to be freaking out


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* wasn't that scary. The first hour was spooky, but once you learn how enemies work the frights fall off quickly. "Oh something roared? Better go sit in a corner for a minute."
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think Amnesia has a lot of good things going for it, but it's nowhere near as scary as I was led to believe it would be.



Cry of Fear was worse. @-@


----------



## Fernin (Nov 8, 2013)

There are no "Scary" games, only tense ones.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent* wasn't that scary. The first hour was spooky, but once you learn how enemies work the frights fall off quickly. "Oh something roared? Better go sit in a corner for a minute."
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think Amnesia has a lot of good things going for it, but it's nowhere near as scary as I was led to believe it would be.


You've just reminded me that I still have to play that game. I own a decent load of games I have not got around to playing like Bioshock Infinite, Dead Space 2, the MINERVA and Black Mesa source mods, GTA IV, and even 2 DLC packs for Borderlands 2.

Last time I played Amnesia, I had to mix potions or something. I had no idea what to do. My experience of it so far has been more repetitive and confusing than spooky.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2013)

Raiden>Raiden>Raiden


----------



## ACraZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Cod fans care their own game, they don't bitching about TF2 or BF games. Hell, maybe they are bitches (like 95% of people when they play games, lets ALL be honest) but at least they aren't annoying the rest of us when we try to play other games. 
You want an annoyingly popular game with fans that never shut up? AC has got you covered.
You want a mind-meltingly boring game with annoying fans that care more about Cod than their own damn games with a thrown in campaign that sucks more ass than a kinky porno? BF has got you covered, hell, even the porno has more plot.
Fallout NV > Fallout 3. This is not to say I didn't like both, but I fell in love with New Vegas. Two different games, love em both, New Vegas is better.
Enjoy my unpopular opinions and rage


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Cod fans care their own game, they don't bitching about TF2 or BF games. Hell, maybe they are bitches (like 95% of people when they play games, lets ALL be honest) but at least they aren't annoying the rest of us when we try to play other games.



For the most part...you're actually right. Rarely do I see a Call of Duty fan going around berating people's intellect and personal character for the games they choose to enjoy. If I do see them bashing something, it's just an opposing game, which is perfectly fine. Express your opinion, but don't get all tribal about it.

They're hostile and jerks in their _own_ game which is fiiiiiiine by me. I see a lot of people constantly when it's not even asked for in a discussion "_People who play CoD are a cancer and are idiots_". Usually Nintendo fans or fans of a game with a totes robust story like Bioshock Infinite (nothing against Bioshock, that game owns). Bash a game all you want. The moment you get personal is when you look just as stupid except you look like a hypocrite at the same time.

...

But a belligerent jerk in game is still a belligerent jerk. So really it's pick your poison.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Cod fans care their own game, they don't bitching about TF2 or BF games. Hell, maybe they are bitches (like 95% of people when they play games, lets ALL be honest) but at least they aren't annoying the rest of us when we try to play other games.



Yes.

They absolutely fucking do.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't like Call Of Duty fans because they're symbolic of what is essentially the cancer that is slowly killing the industry. They are the people supporting the glut of increasingly homogenized, annual "AAA" titles that have taken over the entire market. They are the people that convince developers that they need to capture the "CoD audience" by ruining great and unique game franchises by trying to make them as CoD-like as possible. These are the people who are attempting to kill any and all creativity, fuck them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't like Call Of Duty fans because they're symbolic of what is essentially the cancer that is slowly killing the industry. They are the people supporting the glut of increasingly homogenized, annual "AAA" titles that have taken over the entire market. They are the people that convince developers that they need to capture the "CoD audience" by ruining great and unique game franchises by trying to make them as CoD-like as possible. These are the people who are attempting to kill any and all creativity, fuck them.



Water's wet.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

I too share that opinion of Call of Duty. I also have that opinion for the Grand Theft Auto games.

Thanks to GTA and COD people think that the only games that will actually sell are open-world adventures in murder, rape and cop killing, or generic military first-person-shooters. It's just not like the 90s where people were happier buying the usual platformers, run and gunners or racers, etc. Now I'm surrounded by people who shoot off their mouths about how Nintendo is just for kids and that they'll never return to their glory days.

So to GTA and COD fans, I say this; You're ruining the industry I grew up on.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Thanks to GTA and COD people think that the only games that will actually sell are open-world adventures in murder, rape and cop killing, or generic military first-person-shooters.


... Because World of Warcraft, StarCraft 2, Diablo 3, XCom: Enemy Unknown, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, The Last Of Us, Uncharted 3, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Minecraft, Skyrim, The Sims 3, Mass Effect, Fallout 3/NV, Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Persona 4, Assassin's Creed 3, Scribblenauts Unlimited, Civilization V, Final Fantasy XIV, PokÃ©mon X and Y, Batman: Arkham Origins, LA Noire, The Binding of Isaac, Rogue Legacy, Mighty No. 9's Kickstarter...

Were all such commercial and critical failures.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

Runefox said:


> ... Because World of Warcraft, StarCraft 2, Diablo 3, XCom: Enemy Unknown, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, The Last Of Us, Uncharted 3, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Minecraft, Skyrim, The Sims 3, Mass Effect, Fallout 3/NV, Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Persona 4, Assassin's Creed 3, Scribblenauts Unlimited, Civilization V, Final Fantasy XIV, PokÃ©mon X and Y, Batman: Arkham Origins, LA Noire, The Binding of Isaac, Rogue Legacy, Mighty No. 9's Kickstarter...
> 
> Were all such commercial and critical failures.



Touche.


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon


Best Far Cry.
Rex Power Colt is my hero.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

So now GTA is considered a parasite on the gaming community? What did I miss, or was GTA V that badly recieved by fans?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

No, it's because gamers flocked to an overrated simulation of anarchy, prostitution and reckless driving.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

Antronach said:


> So now GTA is considered a parasite on the gaming community? What did I miss, or was GTA V that badly recieved by fans?



GTA V was great. People will whine about anything.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> GTA V was great. People will whine about anything.



Oh yeah, forgot about the whole 'green eyes' thing lol.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Water's wet.



Just like the real world is brown?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't forget the bloom and hallways. :V


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Don't forget the bloom and hallways. :V



What?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Battle Field is even more than Assassin's Creed. All of the BF games, all the AC games. Both horribly boring.
> Cod fans are the most mature because at least they don't bitch about cod fans like everyone else.



He has a point - I rarely see CoD fans go around trying to take away everyone else's enjoyment by calling fans a "cancer on gaming". >.> 

You know.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What?



Bloom is a lighting technique that softens lights akin to a blur. The hallway thing is all the linearity in FPS's. I miss games like dues ex.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> GTA V was great. People will whine about anything.



Yeah, I haven't even touched GTA V but I have absolutely no clue why it'd be lumped in with the COD/Battlefield lot.

GTA releases don't come often.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *So to GTA* and COD* fans, I say this; You're ruining the industry I grew up on.*


Excuse you.

Where were you when I beat Bowser and all of his children, saved the princess, saved Subcon from Wart, destroyed Mother Brain, destroyed Zelos Heart, destroyed Red Falcon, destroyed the Plutonium Boss, and blew up the planet Naju?

I may be a GTA fan, but I have more favorite NES games than anything else.
Tell me more about how liking a series with a lot to offer means I'm "destroying the industry."
Go ahead.

Nintendo's failings are their own by offering rehash after rehash after rehash with a slightly different gimmick each time. People are getting fed up with COD on that front, as well, if the criticism I've been reading about Ghosts is any indication.
If anything, Nintendo are just as at fault for doing the same things.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, it's because gamers flocked to an overrated simulation of anarchy, prostitution and reckless driving.


What are you, Joe Lieberman?



Antronach said:


> Bloom is a lighting technique that softens lights akin to a blur. The hallway thing is all the linearity in FPS's. I miss games like dues ex.


Actually, Battlefield is extremely open and non-linear. Practically everything can be demolished, and the game is extremely different across vehicle and infantry combat. It doesn't deserve the negative publicity, though it's obvious they're now competing for mindshare with Call of Duty. I guess trying to compete with them makes you generic nowadays, despite Battlefield existing long before Call of Duty has and always having offered more open maps and more varied gameplay.



Digitalpotato said:


> He has a point - I rarely see CoD fans go around trying to take away everyone else's enjoyment by calling fans a "cancer on gaming". >.>


Most CoD fans either have heard it all before or aren't otherwise gamers (that is to say, they only play Call of Duty). In all fairness, _almost everyone, including in this thread, has said or believes Call of Duty is a "cancer on gaming"._


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Excuse you.
> 
> Where were you when I beat Bowser and all of his children, saved the princess, saved Subcon from Wart, destroyed Mother Brain, destroyed Zelos Heart, destroyed Red Falcon, destroyed the Plutonium Boss, and blew up the planet Naju?
> 
> ...



Because it's giving Nintendo the impression that advertising their best games would be a hopeless idea (The Wonderful 101 for example).

If there are any new shooters coming this generation, please, no more Call of Duty. What ever happened to good-old-fashioned fast-paced, destructive, bloody, carry almost 8 weapons at once shooters? Why not release more of those?

And why not more beat 'em ups like Final Fight? We haven't had any major installments in that genre in ages.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because it's giving Nintendo the impression that advertising their best games would be a hopeless idea (The Wonderful 101 for example).


Now why would Nintendo believe that? To me, it looks like Nintendo isn't advertising because they're expecting everyone to already know what they're doing. With so many Wii units sold, they may have mistaken the number of actual long-term Nintendo fans out there. What's more, they don't really have much to advertise for right now, though they really should be pushing SM3DW *hard* ASAP.



> If there are any new shooters coming this generation, please, no more Call of Duty. What ever happened to good-old-fashioned fast-paced, destructive, bloody, carry almost 8 weapons at once shooters? Why not release more of those?


Well, Shadow Warrior got remade, and so did Rise of the Triad. Serious Sam 3 BFE is also pretty boss, and the Fallout games, while not _quite_ what I understand you're getting at, provide a lot of that as well. What's more, Doom 4 is in the works, though I haven't heard any news on it in ages.



> And why not more beat 'em ups like Final Fight? We haven't had any major installments in that genre in ages.


I think people kind of got sick of those, but Double Dragon got a remake a little while ago, and Dust: An Elysian Tail is a pretty good example of a beat 'em up/platformer hybrid on steroids. River City Ransom is also looking to get a classic-faithful reimagining called River City Ransom: Underground, whose Kickstarter was recently successful.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because it's giving Nintendo the impression that advertising their best games would be a hopeless idea (The Wonderful 101 for example).


How in gods name does GTA convince Nintendo that advertising The Wonderful 101 (an incredibly niche title) is a hopeless idea?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How in gods name does GTA convince Nintendo that advertising The Wonderful 101 (an incredibly niche title) is a hopeless idea?


I guess it's the same way Burger King doesn't advertise because McDonald's is more popular.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because it's giving Nintendo the impression that advertising their best games would be a hopeless idea (The Wonderful 101 for example).


Nintendo's success has nothing to do with GTA. All GTA did was break a record in sales.
If other companies were just going to turn in their game publishing cards because someone else hit record high sales, no new games would ever be made. Records have been made and broken for decades.

Nintendo's faulty success is their own.

GTA V did something different. They tried a new gameplay system for the series (switching between 3 different characters, during missions and otherwise), expanded the world and content so much that you need to install it to even play it, and gave the online players a huge amount of free stuff to do where the online could be its own separate game in itself, or an expansion at the very least.

I said it a second ago, and I'll say it again:
Nintendo just keeps tacking gimmicks onto their rehashed, existing games, and calling it "new."
The Wii U is basically a Wii with a touch screen attachment.
The New Super Mario Bros series is barely distinguishable from one-another.
They are doing the same things that Call of Duty is getting its shit called out for.


I fucking love Nintendo. I really do. I grew up with their franchises since I was about 2-years-old and had Mario everything in my younger years. I even had a completely Mario-themed birthday and Christmas when I was 3.
I just bought a Bowser plush and a Koopaling figurine last week.
But they are not beyond criticism.
It is not everyone else's fault that "poor poor Nintendo" is making dumb decisions.
_They can make mistakes._


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2013)

People can hate or dislike GTA, but to call it a cancer on gaming is silly. I'm happy for the company to make that kind of return on that game. I just have no interest in it. But just because my tastes vary doesn't make a game bad or bad for the industry. Even Madden, or sports titles on games I generally don't care for but their sales help systems. So does Call of Duty. 

If you take away those "cancers" I think the gaming industry would suffer more. Since as a consumer I don't have to purchase what I don't like, I don't see why their existence is so bad, as long as there are other games I can play.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

The reason that they're cancers is that they appeal to the lowest common denominator at the behest of gamers and they oversaturate the market with too frequent of releases that aren't varied enough to justify said frequencey, leading to another genre collapse that happened with Guitar Hero and rhythm gaming, only it'll be much worse since FPS games have been innuated into gaming for a long time and could leave a negative reaction on anything relating to FPS games as trite.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2013)

Antronach said:


> The reason that they're cancers is that they appeal to the lowest common denominator at the behest of gamers and they oversaturate the market with too frequent of releases that aren't varied enough to justify said frequencey, leading to another genre collapse that happened with Guitar Hero and rhythm gaming, only it'll be much worse since FPS games have been innuated into gaming for a long time and could leave a negative reaction on anything relating to FPS games as trite.



Musical games are still around. Guitar Hero is not.
FPS games are too wide of a genre to collapse because of CoD - It just means COD will collapse (with the only possibility of Millitary shooters).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow, what the fuck happened here?



Antronach said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the whole 'green eyes' thing lol.



Don't fucking remind me. They've made WORSE complaints though.



Vaelarsa said:


> Excuse you.
> destroyed Mother Brain, destroyed Zelos Heart, destroyed Red Falcon, destroyed the Plutonium Boss, and blew up the planet Naju?



Only you and I. ;3


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Musical games are still around. Guitar Hero is not.


That's ActiBlizzard's and their "games must make $100 million per year to be worth making" fault. On the other hand, Rocksmith 2014 was just released. Unlike Guitar Hero, it's actually useful for learning to play a guitar - And also compatible with any real guitar with a 1/4" output.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

But the popularity of rhythm games in general fell to the wayside when guitar hero bombed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

Stepmania, master race.


----------



## ACraZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> People will whine about anything.


Welcome to LIFE.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

Antronach said:


> But the popularity of rhythm games in general fell to the wayside when *A**ctivision and EA kept flooding the market with multiple releases per year*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2013)

I was playing Audiosurf and that one Kickbeat not too long ago.

Not all Motion controlled games are bad.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Stepmania, master race.



lol that communtiy is so fragmented it's not funny. Too much self validation and confirmation bias. Also lost so many files when ffr dieded. ;-;



Runefox said:


> Fixed that for you.



I thoguht people would infer what I meant but I forgot people can be dumb.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I haven't even touched GTA V but I have absolutely no clue why it'd be lumped in with the COD/Battlefield lot.
> 
> GTA releases don't come often.



Because every time something becomes liked by a whole lot of people, there's always someone who goes along and says "I hate it" just because they suffer from a form of adolescent Oppositional Defiant Disorder and want to feel special. so they go along and say "man it sux u guise have NO tastes".


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

The only reason any game outside of the FPS genre should be compared to CoD is if it shares the same scummy business model. i.e. annual full price release with no significant changes to justify the price tag/hype (modern Mario, Street Fighter)



Antronach said:


> lol that communtiy is so fragmented it's not funny. Too much self validation and confirmation bias. Also lost so many files when ffr dieded. ;-;



lol
It's a rhythm game. Who cares about the community?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

Antronach said:


> I thoguht people would infer what I meant but I forgot people can be dumb.


Just wanted to set the record straight as to *why* it bombed. It wasn't because of rhythm games in general, it was because people got fed up with the constant releases.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Where were you when I beat Bowser and all of his children, saved the  princess, saved Subcon from Wart, destroyed Mother Brain?





XoPachi said:


> Only you and I. ;3



I was there as well. 


Now on to my unpopular opinions:

-I don't care much for first  person shooters. To me they all seem to blur together and it drives me  crazy when a guy can sneak up on me at my 2:30 because the first person  camera gives me the peripheral vision of a fursuiter.

-Rhythm games: I'm not that good at them and I find them boring. The only thing I ever enjoyed playing was singer in RB. At that point it's just Karaoke. 

-I think Skyward Sword is the best Zelda Game and that Twilight Princess  was clearly better than OoT. I didn't have the nostalgia factor when I  played Oot since I didn't play it until a couple of years after WW and I  thought OoT was only marginally the better of those two.

-I think a game with fantastic game play and mediocre graphics is much  better than a game with mediocre game play and super realistic graphics.  Or worse, when the gameplay feels like it's just gaps between the  cutscenes. If I wanted something that's best quality was that it looked  pretty I'd either go to a museum or watch a movie. When I want to play a  game, I want to do more than fight my way down a hall between  cutscenes.

-I think it's perfectly fine to have a crappy story if the gameplay  makes up for it. One of the games that I've put the most time into was  Digimon World 4. The plot is barely existent but get a few friends  together and it was really fun to play (aside from figuring out the  puzzle hiding one of the dungeons in the third world the first time). 

-Pirate101 is a great game. It doesn't matter that the target  demographic is teenagers. The gameplay is fun, the writing is clever,  and the graphics aren't bad.

-As much as I found the overall writing for Other M to be stupid or unintentionally hilarious, I thought the infamous PTSD and morning the baby metroid scenes *almost* worked. They got pushed just that little bit too far that took them from powerful to groan inducing. The ending of the epilogue (both the parts before and after the escape scene) does manage to hit the nail on the head.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 11, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Also lost so many files when ffr dieded. ;-;



Why did you have to remind me? Why? Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy-


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 11, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Twilight Princess  was clearly better than OoT.


You're probably going to get shit for this, but I just want to say I agree with this. Personally, I think Twilight Princess is the best Zelda so far.
Even if Ocarina had more iconic shit in it, and felt like it was on a "grander scale." I just think Twilight Princess was a better game with better gameplay elements, period.



> -*I thought the infamous PTSD* and morning the baby metroid scenes *almost worked.*


The thing about the PTSD would work, if Other M was a remake of the original Metroid.
But it's not.
Samus has fought and destroyed Ridley... what? Four times before Other M's events? 
It's highly unlikely that she would just THEN start choking up and freaking out about it. Ridley is old news by this point.
I don't think there's any kind of way they could have worked that into the story... unless it was a remake of the original. (Or a prequel.)


----------



## Antronach (Nov 11, 2013)

From what I found out, the scene makes sense if you read a manga that never left Japan but didn't finish it. Gameplay's still kinda convoluted and the story is D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 11, 2013)

So they pulled a .hack, huh? 

Seriously people please don't put important plot details in supplementary materials.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Fixed that for you.



I wouldn't mind that so much if Activision did something other than Skylanders and COD, and EA learned not to be terrible company.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> So they pulled a .hack, huh?
> 
> Seriously people please don't put important plot details in supplementary materials.



This was one of the main complaints against Halo, I for one have nothing against it.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> You're probably going to get shit for this, but I just want to say I agree with this. Personally, I think Twilight Princess is the best Zelda so far.
> Even if Ocarina had more iconic shit in it, and felt like it was on a "grander scale." I just think Twilight Princess was a better game with better gameplay elements, period.



It will not the first time someone went librarian poo because my comments about Zelda. The problem with a sequel to be considered better than the original is that it must be a hundred times better or else the nostalgia filter gives the advantage to the original.



> The thing about the PTSD would work, if Other M was a remake of the original Metroid.
> But it's not.
> Samus has fought and destroyed Ridley... what? Four times before Other M's events?
> It's highly unlikely that she would just THEN start choking up and freaking out about it. Ridley is old news by this point.
> I don't think there's any kind of way they could have worked that into the story... unless it was a remake of the original. (Or a prequel.)



The timeline in Metroid is extremely convoluted. Ridley had been defeated several times but if I recall correctly Super Metroid (the game on the timeline just before this one) was the first time he'd actually died. This was the first time he'd come back from the dead. 

Try to put yourself in Samus's boots. Anger fueled you throughout your life. You had tried to slaughtered  the bastard that you had murdered your parents right in front of you as a child. You weren't afraid to encounter him. No, you hoped to find him during each of you missions. It meant another chance to finally get your revenge. But every time he managed to slip away before you could finish the deed. After decades of hatred, finally you killed him. Finally the nightmares had ended; your parents were avenged. For the first time in decades you can rest easy knowing the monster is finally gone.

A few days (weeks?) later you're back to business as usual. You and a friend wind up trapped in a pitch black room with an unknown creature trying to kill you. Nothing that you haven't dealt with before. In fact you've dealt with it more times than you can count. A quick missile to the lava vent to light the place up. Suddenly you can see it. The creature isn't just some lab experiment gone awry. The creature that haunted you your entire life is there roaring in your face. The nightmare you though had finally awoken from is back. Suddenly all the years of pain and fear overwhelm you. That thing was dead. You had finally killed it. How could he possibly be back?


(Note to self: Ease up on the melodrama.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> This was one of the main complaints against Halo, I for one have nothing against it.



Well, it's alright if you have read them, or they explain it.

It's another thing if it's say, like .hack wherein you have to have seen one of the various .hack animes to get what they're talking about in a video game where that appears to take place in a completely different continuity. Or if it's like the infamous Ryo in Digimon Tamers. 

To understand just who this guy is, you have to 
a) Own a Wonderswan system
b) Have played through multiple games
c) Know Japanese
d) have enough money for import costs for both the system AND the games


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I haven't even touched GTA V but I have absolutely no clue why it'd be lumped in with the COD/Battlefield lot.
> 
> GTA releases don't come often.


The last time a GTA was released (besides V) most of the people saying they hated were just starting 3rd grade.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2013)

Adult Link > Kid Link.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Gets better toys. :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 11, 2013)

Roblox is fucking awesome.

It may have the seventh worst gamer community, but it's still a great game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

The best part (maybe the only good one) about Kingdom Hearts is how they spell money...the PROPER way. Thank you.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Gets better toys. :I



Zelda toys?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

His items. Adult Link just got better stuff.

Omitting Skyward Shit, of course, because he got NOTHING new in that game.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> His items. Adult Link just got better stuff.
> 
> Omitting Skyward Shit, of course, because he got NOTHING new in that game.


Doesn't he get the bow at like the very end of that game?

Pfff.


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Roblox is fucking awesome.
> 
> It may have the seventh worst gamer community, but it's still a great game.



Ah, yes. Loved the content creation, hated the community.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't he get the bow at like the very end of that game?
> 
> Pfff.



I don't think it was the end, but he gets a supr speshul (not really) bow at the end if you "upgrade" it.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 12, 2013)

iconmaster said:


> Ah, yes. Loved the content creation, hated the community.


I remember back when Ultimate Build was around, Ultimate Build to Survive wasn't chock-full of absolutely stupid disasters, and minigame worlds weren't just the same place but with a few props...


----------



## Antronach (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> His items. Adult Link just got better stuff.
> 
> Omitting Skyward Shit, of course, because he got NOTHING new in that game.



The Beetle was pretty nice, even if it was just a better version of those seagull pears from wind waker. Also what are bombchus useful for?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Also what are bombchus useful for?



Breaking the entire goddamn game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Breaking the entire goddamn game.



This. Also just a handful of puzzles.


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 12, 2013)

Back on topic: I really think that an unpopular opinion of mine is that Halo 4 seemed rushed and that there are too many generic shooters in stores.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Shinwa no Kitsune said:


> Back on topic: I really think that an unpopular opinion of mine is that Halo 4 seemed rushed and that there are too many generic shooters in stores.



As another unpopular opinion, I don't think there are as many "generic" shooters out there that people seem to think there are. I also think the definition of "generic" is extremely broad for most people; I've heard Halo, Call of Duty and Battlefield all lumped in together in that definition despite each being extremely different from each other.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Antronach said:


> The Beetle was pretty nice, even if it was just a better version of those seagull pears from wind waker. Also what are bombchus useful for?



The Beetle to me was a slowed down gimmicky version of the Gale Boomerang.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> As another unpopular opinion, I don't think there are as many "generic" shooters out there that people seem to think there are. I also think the definition of "generic" is extremely broad for most people; I've heard Halo, Call of Duty and Battlefield all lumped in together in that definition despite each being extremely different from each other.



People tend to have a rather minimalistic view of genres and franchises they don't like.

You hear everyone say "lol PokÃ©mon X and Y is just red and blue with 3D graphics" to troll... and try asking a pokÃ©mon fan how it differs from black and white 2. They'll practically write a college essay on how they are different.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 13, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> People tend to have a rather minimalistic view of genres and franchises they don't like.
> 
> You hear everyone say "lol PokÃ©mon X and Y is just red and blue with 3D graphics" to troll... and try asking a pokÃ©mon fan how it differs from black and white 2. They'll practically write a college essay on how they are different.


To be honest, they are pretty much the same. A few features and pokemon change, but the basic structure of a main-series Pokemon game never changes. Not that I mind, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Graphics don't matter as much as gameplay.
I'm sure us forumites agree here because most of us are sensible but the rest of the world on the other hand..


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> To be honest, they are pretty much the same. A few features and pokemon change, but the basic structure of a main-series Pokemon game never changes. Not that I mind, though.


pretty sure the inclusion of fairy types and megas change a whole lot of things and i never even played a pokemon game before to know that.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Graphics don't matter as much as gameplay.
> I'm sure us forumites agree here because most of us are sensible but the rest of the world on the other hand..


It depends on whether you mean graphical fidelity or art style. You have to have something that, while perhaps not pleasing to look at, at least is identifiable and doesn't make your eyes bleed.

But I won't think a game is shit because it doesn't have bloom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> pretty sure the inclusion of fairy types and megas change a whole lot of things and i never even played a pokemon game before to know that.



All it changed was some meta. Specifically making dragons less of a bitch. Not a big thing compared to the last real innovations of the series (Sinnoh). Fairies could have been done at any point (to be honest fairies just seem like psychic with a different name). Online could not, and it opened a TON of new things players could and will do.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Graphics don't matter as much as gameplay.
> I'm sure us forumites agree here because most of us are sensible but the rest of the world on the other hand..



I've been told by others that this isn't true. They try to use art style as an argument and how that enhances the story ALSO not as important as gameplay. For one thing when most people think graphics, they think about the technical aspect of it anyway. The resolution, textures, lighting, HD or SD etc. Not the stylistic choices. 2D, cel shaded, cartoony, black and white.

You get the game playable first, then you worry about the bells and whistles. It's like opening a restaurant where the place has a bunch of dances, shows, and pretty atmosphere, but the food (what most people go to restaurants for) is garbage.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's like opening a restaurant where the place has a bunch of dances, shows, and pretty atmosphere, but the food (what most people go to restaurants for) is garbage.



Well as Hooters and various novelty restaurants have shown, that can work pretty well.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 14, 2013)

The most unpopular gaming opinion of all time is: Learn to play.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

TehSean said:


> The most unpopular gaming opinion of all time is: Learn to play.



FUCK YOU YOU HACKING FUCKITY FUCK FUCK FUCKER FUCKED! - Or something like that, or at least that's what I get when I tell folks they need to get better when I keep killing them in BF4 or TF2. X3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 14, 2013)

why learn a game when you can just give up an play something else :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Graphics don't matter as much as gameplay.
> I'm sure us forumites agree here because most of us are sensible but the rest of the world on the other hand..



Eh, I still believe the whole ZOMFGGRAPHIX crowd is just a vocal minority.

A very... _very_ vocal minority.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Eh, I still believe the whole ZOMFGGRAPHIX crowd is just a vocal minority.
> 
> A very... _very_ vocal minority.


Could be. 
Nonetheless, graphics really are not quite important. I enjoy artsy games myself and they don't take that much "technical skill" like games such as Bf4 and Crysis


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2013)

Microtransactions can be good... but the majority of the time, they just suck.

For starters, don't get inspiration from Google and try to frustrate people into using it. If you put your system into place that doesn't require people to pay, you shouldn't be surprised if they don't. Of course you'll get suckers who pump thousands of dollars into the game (including dipshits like that sucker who paid $30,000 for a courier in DotA 2. If Half Life 3 comes around and has a "Player driven" economy of items to customize a character you never get to see... then the answer as to why they invsted time trying to get this up rather than make a single player masterpiece will be staring at you. :V) but you're also trying to attract people who don't have much disposable income. 

Don't try and constantly force it into our face. If we're not paying, then we're not paying - don't go the other route and say "For a $5 purchase, you can remove all the ads of the new worthless aesthetic junk". If any game ever does this, then I'll just log off and uninstall. 

Don't flat out LIMIT how much you can play until you pay. What was that game that did this... Candy Crusher?

Don't sell power.

MARKET TEST YOUR FREAKING PRICES. If you're selling items that cost more than an overall game, that's way too much. Gamers... don't buy these. :V You're sending messages that they'll buy this, rather than actual _video games_.

If you're selling aesthetic items... for the love of crap, don't do it in a freaking first-person game. I can't even SEE my character in a game like that - why should I care what they look like? (Then again given how much people put into TF2... yeah, I'm not surprised. :V TF2's community is the dumbest on the internet.) 

Don't only give new maps or content to people who pay - you're shutting off a lot of people who might not have a disposable income budget. I know you have to maintain servers... but maybe I'd rather pay a subscription fee knowing I have access to all of the game at once. It's like going to Disneyland and being told "nope, you have to pay extra if you want to ride Space Mountain." (There's a reason they don't give you a sheet of tickets that limit your access to the rides anymore, people.  )


And dear community... please don't try and guilt me into paying. :V


----------



## Runefox (Nov 14, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Eh, I still believe the whole ZOMFGGRAPHIX crowd is just a vocal minority.
> 
> A very... _very_ vocal minority.


Terrible, horrifying graphics can kill an otherwise good game.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> If you're selling aesthetic items... for the love of crap, don't do it in a freaking first-person game. I can't even SEE my character in a game like that - why should I care what they look like?



Because you _do _see what your character looks like. A lot. Third person death cam, items that temporarily force you into the third person, and whenever you lose.



Digitalpotato said:


> (Then again given how much people put into TF2... yeah, I'm not  surprised. :V TF2's community is the dumbest on the internet.)


I hope you realize the irony of a furry saying this right?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 14, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Terrible, horrifying graphics can kill an otherwise good game.



Well no shit. That doesn't mean it's just a binary situation where graphics can either be amazing or liquid dogshit.

The point is that graphics are fine but it shouldn't be a number one priority for a fucking *video game*.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Hypocrite Mode

I actually think that horror games benefit from poor graphics. Let's have Micheal explain why.

[video=youtube;PEikGKDVsCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEikGKDVsCc[/video]

TL;DW
Ambiguity/subtlety makes things much creepier so poor graphics makes things in games much scarier. That's why I think Cry of Fear looks vastly more terrifying than Amnesia, though both are frightening.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 15, 2013)

I have plenty of games, I don't need to buy more.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because you _do _see what your character looks like. A lot. Third person death cam, items that temporarily force you into the third person, and whenever you lose.



Which is kind of something you dont' want to see.... you know the third person death cam. 
So you get a brief glimpse of what your character looks like. I care how they look.... why? I don't see the point. 




> I hope you realize the irony of a furry saying this right?



The dumbest furry is still smarter than the average TF2 user.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> The dumbest furry are usually the average TF2 user.



Fixed.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 15, 2013)

You could make the Call of Duty campaign fun if you challenge yourself (e.g.  pistols only, harder difficulty, no cover).  It's a better shooting gallery than a modern FPS.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Which is kind of something you dont' want to see.... you know the third person death cam.
> So you get a brief glimpse of what your character looks like. I care how they look.... why? I don't see the point.



Well I'm gonna have to wait 15 or so seconds to respawn so it's not like I'm missing out anything important. Also dress up is fun since I like having the ability give my avatar a little personal touch so to speak.



Digitalpotato said:


> The dumbest furry is still smarter than the average TF2 user.



Well considering the average TF2 user is usually either a brony, furry, or fedoramancer they're more or less on par (seriously I have no idea what the fuck it is about Valve games that are such furfag magnets).


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> You could make the Call of Duty campaign fun if you challenge yourself (e.g.  pistols only, harder difficulty, no cover).  It's a better shooting gallery than a modern FPS.



It's not that Call of Duty isn't hard enough. Sure it's casual but I've played games a lot more casual than CoD that I can honestly say I think are better.

It's that the game itself is an unpleasant experience, no matter the difficulty.

It's like walking across a swamp. Sure, you can put a wetsuit on so you don't get dirty, but it's still uncomfortable as hell because _you're waddling through a fucking swamp_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> It's not that Call of Duty isn't hard enough. Sure it's casual but I've played games a lot more casual than CoD that I can honestly say I think are better.
> 
> It's that the game itself is an unpleasant experience, no matter the difficulty.
> 
> It's like walking across a swamp. Sure, you can put a wetsuit on so you don't get dirty, but it's still uncomfortable as hell because _you're waddling through a fucking swamp_.



A few of them still had their moments for me though. Like one level where there was a DC power outage in a storm. You could only see your enemies in the lightning flashes. I thought that was purdy cool. o3o


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> It's not that Call of Duty isn't hard enough. Sure it's casual but I've played games a lot more casual than CoD that I can honestly say I think are better.
> 
> It's that the game itself is an unpleasant experience, no matter the difficulty.
> 
> It's like walking across a swamp. Sure, you can put a wetsuit on so you don't get dirty, but it's still uncomfortable as hell because _you're waddling through a fucking swamp_.



Well, I am just trying to make the best out of the game as possible (trust me, I am not a fan myself).  When I used to play it, I would actually try new things that the game didn't originally intend for the player to do.  Things that would actually add a little more variety to it than it has now (which is next to none, but you get the idea.)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Well, I am just trying to make the best out of the game as possible (trust me, I am not a fan myself).  When I used to play it, I would actually try new things that the game didn't originally intend for the player to do.  Things that would actually add a little more variety to it than it has now (which is next to none, but you get the idea.)



No I get what you're saying. I do this with games all the time. I just can't see myself doing this for too long in CoD when there are so many more games out there that don't just feel like you're flicking down cardboard cutouts of baddies.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 15, 2013)

I do believe that the story and protagonist of a game can make an impact on the overall fun factor of a game. I've played a lot of otherwise fun games that were made a lot less fun to me than they could have because of an overly depressing plot that urges you to stop playing, or bad guys who end up being ten times cooler and more likeable than the protagonists. (The later to a lesser extent.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

That's unpopular? All I get is shit for disagreeing with that. lol



Heliophobic said:


> No I get what you're saying. I do this with games all the time. I just can't see myself doing this for too long in CoD when there are so many more games out there that don't just feel like you're flicking down cardboard cutouts of baddies.



That crap can be fun too. That's why I love stuff like the 3 heart challenge. I even tried a 99 energy run in Metroid Prime. I got raped! :3

And my unpopular opinions today.

Brawl>64>Melee

PSO2>All other MMO's

Turok>Goldeneye

Bubble Bobble>Mario Bros (not Super)

Armada>Mango>HungryBox (Melee pros)


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 15, 2013)

Why would you get crap for it? I don't think I've ever heard anyone actually say what I did other than myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

It's not much enough for a new thread, but on the topic of the ps4 if you preordered it you may want to rethink buying it cause the framerate is fucking terrible and a lot of people's consoles are bricked from the box.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not much enough for a new thread, but on the topic of the ps4 if you preordered it you may want to rethink buying it cause the framerate is fucking terrible and *a lot of people's consoles are bricked from the box*.


Welcome to every Sony console launch in history.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not much enough for a new thread, but on the topic of the ps4 if you preordered it you may want to rethink buying it cause the framerate is fucking terrible and a lot of people's consoles are bricked from the box.



Some of them bricked. These were the pre-release consoles from the Taco Bell promotion. Not "A lot" Kotaku had a weird hdmi problem where either the jack they put in f'd up by their doing or the system not sure. They admit they don't know.

Then one genius unplugged it *during the update*

Out of the thousands shipped, only * 6* had issues and as you can some can be attributed to User Error. 

I actually reported it on the *General Playstation News thread* so there is a place for it


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Some of them bricked. These were the pre-release consoles from the Taco Bell promotion. Not "A lot" Kotaku had a weird hdmi problem where either the jack they put in f'd up by their doing or the system not sure. They admit they don't know.
> 
> Then one genius unplugged it *during the update*


Ah that explains it.  Although that doesn't explain why the framerate is so bad.  Apparently I'm not the only one having this problem... and no I didn't unplug it during the update.  One second it's acting fine, another second it's running at I guess 15 fps.  I don't really care about it being in 1080p if I can't even play it.

Hopefully a update will fix it.  If not then I'm keeping my receipt just in case.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

What game?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What game?


Assassin's creed 4, and battlefield.  Also I can't play with friends on assassin's creed 4 for some reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

I wanna pull the poor console optimization card because BF4 is pretty intense. But I don't have one myself yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wanna pull the poor console optimization card because BF4 is pretty intense. But I don't have one myself yet.


My guess is that they sacrificed the framerate for the higher resolution.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

I REALLY hope they didn't. Just for the sake of my sanity. That's the LAST thing you skimp on gameplay for. Just to show off pretty visuals. You don't want anything less than buttery smooth FPS for competitive games like BF4.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I REALLY hope they didn't. Just for the sake of my sanity. That's the LAST thing you skimp on gameplay for. Just to show off pretty visuals. You don't want anything less than buttery smooth FPS for competitive games like BF4.


I'm going to wait two weeks, if it's not fixed by then or if turns out they did I'm returning it cause there's no way I can play battlefield 4 at 15 fps.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah that explains it.  Although that doesn't explain why the framerate is so bad.  Apparently I'm not the only one having this problem... and no I didn't unplug it during the update.  One second it's acting fine, another second it's running at I guess 15 fps.  I don't really care about it being in 1080p if I can't even play it.
> 
> Hopefully a update will fix it.  If not then I'm keeping my receipt just in case.




Yeah from what I understand it is an optimization issue (surprise surprise). But I hear patches are supposed to be due out pretty soon.

I thought it was interesting to see the size comparison from Xbox to PS4 - granted the Xbox has HDMI in and a few more ports and and outside power brick vs PS4 keeping things internal with less ports...






http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordp...hot-2013-11-14-at-12-40-26-pm.jpg?w=640&h=421

http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/14/the-xbox-one-is-enormous-in-comparison-to-the-ps4/


----------



## Antronach (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the PS4 without the launch update?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2013)

I find it frankly hilarious that we still don't have smooth 1080p gaming with the next gen consoles.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't tell if this is unpopular or not but...

2013 is a year filled to the brim with disappointments.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I find it frankly hilarious that we still don't have smooth 1080p gaming with the next gen consoles.



Probably because everything was rushed and short term between Console Makers and Developers. 

The Developers are now going their rounds with the previous gen and getting their groove - but console makers know their hardware is aging and reaching limits. Developers wanting to cross platform more now than ever. Then they were still probably thinking it's gonna be mostly for PS3/Xbox 360 and then of course they need to pull staff to learn the new hardware and get the games out for the Christmas rush for the new consoles.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

For me, it's starting to look more like this. Regarding next gen consoles. It's not just the Wii U it seems.

And yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't really give a shit about any of the next gen consoles nor anything they have to offer.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I don't really give a shit about any of the next gen consoles nor anything they have to offer.
> 
> I'm sorry.



Yeah, well they don't give a shit about you either. How does that make you feel?


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ps4 crashed at e3 and has minute waits from exiting applications
when I close a game on my Alienware it takes me about a second or two


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Wouldn't exactly call 1 million preorders crashing.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wouldn't exactly call 1 million preorders crashing.


Oh I got confused with the xbone [video=youtube_share;So2U1oiNXvM]http://youtu.be/So2U1oiNXvM[/video]
Ps4 has 1 minute exit times though


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 16, 2013)

I really do not like playing a game in which you do abhorrent things or play as an abhorrent character. 
I place myself in the game and make choices as I would, although to a lesser moral extent.


This is why I do not play GTA:V, I would enjoy the racing around and stuff.... But murdering people? No thank you.

It is worth noting I will do it in skyrim though, though I try to limit it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah, well they don't give a shit about you either. How does that make you feel?



Apathetic. Because I know they don't really give about the people that do sort of give a shit about their consoles.

We're seriously just digits to them.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 16, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Ps4 has 1 minute exit times though


What is it with the new consoles and taking fucking forever to return to the dashboard? The WiiU had that, too. There's really no excuse for it, especially given the speed of the PS4's memory and the notion that the OS is "always there". I wonder how the XB1 handles it... I imagine with all the emphasis they put on multitasking, it'll be quick, but I expected the same of the PS4.

Still, I don't think developers are to blame for this not being able to figure out 1080p. They've been doing it on PC hardware for years, and here they are, presented with PC hardware that's dramatically more powerful than last-gen hardware they're used to, and we're still getting 720p bullshit. With a powerful enough GPU (read: even remotely modern), the difference between pushing 1080p and 720p is negligible as long as you have enough video memory and the bandwidth is good enough. It's essentially free. There's no excuse for it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Apathetic. Because I know they don't really give about the people that do sort of give a shit about their consoles.
> 
> We're seriously just digits to them.



Dude, I was joking. Consoles don't give a shit about you because they're hunks of plastic and silica...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

This may not be a popular opinion, but I still have faith in Nintendo, despite Iwata making some things worse.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I find it frankly hilarious that we still don't have smooth 1080p gaming with the next gen consoles.


I find it funny that people can tell the difference and think this matters or is something worth mentioning.
If you're looking so hard at the graphics to be able to tell the difference while playing the game must not be that fun.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I find it funny that people can tell the difference and think this matters or is something worth mentioning.
> If you're looking so hard at the graphics to be able to tell the difference while playing the game must not be that fun.


It does matter and saying differently is being apologist. Even if you "can't tell the difference" on a TV at a certain distance, more picture information being displayed is always better. What might have been invisible on a shooter or flight simulation could show up as a dot in the distance for the keen-eyed. Anti-aliasing becomes less necessary at higher resolutions and shimmering artifacts ("stairstepping", sharp pixels in motion) are less likely to cause distraction. Finally, most TV's today larger than 24" are 1080p, and as a result, running at any other resolution requires upscaling, which introduces blur and potentially a processing delay.

Have you personally seen the difference between a game running at true 1080p and a game running at 720p or below? Movies are different because sharp edges in film are almost never pixellated and almost never stairstep. As a result, the difference between 1080p and 720p is difficult to detect, especially once upscaling to 1080p happens. Everything in film is intrinsically "anti-aliased".

In the end, though, there's simply no excuse not to be running 1080p, and no excuse not to get a stable 60FPS.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2013)

It looks like the Steambox couldn't have picked a better generation to launch in.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It does matter and saying differently is being apologist. Even if you "can't tell the difference" on a TV at a certain distance, more picture information being displayed is always better. What might have been invisible on a shooter or flight simulation could show up as a dot in the distance for the keen-eyed. Anti-aliasing becomes less necessary at higher resolutions and shimmering artifacts ("stairstepping", sharp pixels in motion) are less likely to cause distraction. Finally, most TV's today larger than 24" are 1080p, and as a result, running at any other resolution requires upscaling, which introduces blur and potentially a processing delay.
> 
> Have you personally seen the difference between a game running at true 1080p and a game running at 720p or below? Movies are different because sharp edges in film are almost never pixellated and almost never stairstep. As a result, the difference between 1080p and 720p is difficult to detect, especially once upscaling to 1080p happens. Everything in film is intrinsically "anti-aliased".
> 
> In the end, though, there's simply no excuse not to be running 1080p, and no excuse not to get a stable 60FPS.


well the 1080p and running stable are two different things. running stable is important, graphics aren't.
and i prolly have seen the difference but i genuinly don't care if both games are running fun. graphics really aren't important in games, though if other ps make games slow down that's pretty silly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I mean...if something's a standard in the tech industry like high resolutions even phones can display, I think it's pretty stupid to not have that. Especially when you're charging $500 for a console that will be outdated quick no matter what. If I'm paying top dollar for a machine, it better damn well be 1080p at 1234567890 FPS. All the bells and whistles.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well the 1080p and running stable are two different things. running stable is important, graphics aren't.


Yeah, but there's no excuse for either at this point. This is something midrange PC hardware can handle with no issue whatsoever. Since the new consoles are supposedly 'high end' PC hardware, this is incredibly disappointing. Where the blame should fall is unclear, but saying it doesn't matter is letting them off easy.



> and i prolly have seen the difference but i genuinly don't care if both games are running fun. graphics really aren't important in games, though if other ps make games slow down that's pretty silly.


Would you play a shooter today at 480i?


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Would you play a shooter today at 480i?


480*i*, i, i

Dear god no, please have mercy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> 480*i*, i, i
> 
> Dear god no, please have mercy.



Quake III 
Max speed 
480i 
i


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Would you play a shooter today at 480i?



I wouldn't play a shooter today cause i don't find them fun and a really over rated genre.
 But if i did i wouldn't really care so long as it ran smoothly and i could tell what was going on.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I wouldn't play a shooter today cause i don't find them fun and a really over rated genre.


What genres DO you play?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> What genres DO you play?


fighting games, RPGs, strategys, multiplayer games (couch offline multiplayer is a huge part of my gaming), and free roam.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> *fighting games, RPGs, strategys*, multiplayer games (couch offline multiplayer is a huge part of my gaming), and free roam.


So the bolded portion of that can run comfortably at 240p or lower (224p) with no ill effect, and I'm not sure what "multiplayer games" or "free roam" means because those aren't genres. I take it multiplayer means Mario Party and free roam means... ... Actually I can't think of any free roaming games that aren't also shooters or RPG's.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Minecraft comes to mind and other creative titles.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> So the bolded portion of that can run comfortably at 240p or lower (224p) with no ill effect, and I'm not sure what "multiplayer games" or "free roam" means because those aren't genres. I take it multiplayer means Mario Party and free roam means... ... Actually I can't think of any free roaming games that aren't also shooters or RPG's.



I meant like GTA and saints row which while have shooting in them i don't really consider shooters since they don't really fit the shooter genre, It would be like calling any game with fighting in it a fighting game. 
And the main one i mean is Super smash bros brawl, and most any game that allows couch co-op or offline multiplayer, which is not a huge amount.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

So let's take a look at Saints Row The Third. Here's 720p upscaled to 1080p (graphics otherwise maxed minus anti-aliasing), and here's native 1080p. The differences are subtle but important; The guy I'm pointing at in the distance is at the very edge of where he'll despawn. In the 720p example, I can't tell if he's facing me or not, which can be important if he's potentially going to be shooting at me. There's also little detail in his model, making a precise shot at this range rather difficult. In the 1080p example, he's much more defined. I can see his hand, and I can see that he's facing me. I can make out a lot more detail on his silhouette, and since there are more pixels to work with in camera movement, that's an easier shot to make precisely.

Beyond that, there are other differences; The shadows are much crisper, as are other small details in the scene. This means there's less of a chance for them to shimmer, which can be extremely distracting. Going a bit further can reduce those even more by using anti-aliasing. Especially in the railing to the left and the street lamp on the upper right, visual errors are removed completely, and shimmering is much less likely to occur. Sprites such as grass are still pixellated, as are hard shadows, but that can be taken care of by anti-aliasing methods such as FXAA or MLAA, both of which are compatible with current gen consoles (and were also used last-gen) and are computationally light.

Saints Row isn't the best example, however, because the distance at which NPC's despawn is rather short, particularly in comparison to newer first-person shooters. In a game with a larger visible radius, the difference would be much more dramatic, and you can expect games like this to be commonplace as the memory limits of consoles past are no longer a problem. However, the problem of distracting shimmering effects when hard pixels move gets dramatically reduced at 1080p over 720p. Even Minecraft benefits in this regard.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

I think what they meant was that it didn't matter what resolution it was at, so long as everything's distinct, such as text, HUD and fine details.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Antronach said:


> I think what they meant was that it didn't matter what resolution it was at, so long as everything's distinct, such as text, HUD and fine details.



pretty much this. also all those details are so small and minute that i would have to be pretty bored to try and look for the differences.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 18, 2013)

Xbox 1 and PS4 are incredibly underwhelming, what with all the hype and all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Xbox 1 and PS4 are incredibly underwhelming, what with all the hype and all.


...Yeah..  At this point I'm going to return my ps4 tomorrow.  It's not worth the money.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 19, 2013)

that's why you wait till they have games you want to play on them.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's why you wait till they have games you want to play on them.




Which will see a PC release. : |


----------



## Percy (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Xbox 1 and PS4 are incredibly underwhelming, what with all the hype and all.


I'm not really interested in either right now. They're not worth getting at their cost, and there aren't really any games that I'm interested in getting that I can't get on PC.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Which will see a PC release. : |



And if they don't, it'll _only_ be because the publishers choose not to, not because of hardware limitations or anything.
Which is why getting excited about console exclusives is silly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

I just want Resogun.

Bad.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's why you wait till they have games you want to play on them.



Let's hope that's regular waiting and not Nintendo waiting. Big...BIG difference.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not impressed by Steambox. I know it's in its baby steps but people keep overhyping it as being some kind of savior. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy Steam but all of these systems have their faults which leave much to be desired. PS4 has no games right now and in ways behind the PS3 in Xbox 360 for entertainment device. Xbox One - tacked on crap I'm not interested in having, and the damn thing is pretty fucking huge and ugly. It also did a good job of turning me off with its earlier plans. Both consoles are expensive. Wii U the tablet is heavy as fuck. I saw a little girl trying to play and getting very tired. How is a brick, kid friendly? Why don't you give kids metal toys while you're at it?

Steambox/Steam Os haven't gotten there with being easy for being a console leaving too many things to go wrong with the wrong family member at this time.


On the other hand with the new consoles appearing, It makes the previous gen consoles more appealing with price drops on games and hardware. So even if you're not interested in getting the new hardware, I support sales of it so they start marking down older hardware to get it off their shelves.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm not impressed by Steambox. I know it's in its baby steps but people keep overhyping it as being some kind of savior.


I think the big thing with the Steam Machines is that it's something fresh and new in the market. Let's be honest here, nobody knows what the compatibility will be like and nobody knows what the performance will be like (at each performance bracket Valve has mentioned). All we know is it runs Steam OS and that's essentially Chrome OS except Steam. Right now, not a lot of titles support Linux, so unless Valve rolls their own distribution of Wine, it's going to be difficult first going off. To me, at least at first, it's probably going to function a lot more like an AppleTV - Streaming games and content from your real PC and not really being much of a stand-alone box. As time goes on, we'll see, like with the AppleTV, more capabilities and more content available for it to stand alone. At least at first, I don't expect it to compete with the XB1 and PS4 as described so far.



> On the other hand with the new consoles appearing, It makes the previous gen consoles more appealing with price drops on games and hardware. So even if you're not interested in getting the new hardware, I support sales of it so they start marking down older hardware to get it off their shelves.


Yeah, that's one thing I've noticed with the new game console generations. The PS2 seemed to have a surge in sales after the PS3 dropped, and now that these new consoles don't play previous-gen titles out of the box, I think that's going to be a push to purchase the PS3/360 more than the new gen consoles out of the gate for those who don't already have them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think the big thing with the Steam Machines is that it's something fresh and new in the market. Let's be honest here, nobody knows what the compatibility will be like and nobody knows what the performance will be like (at each performance bracket Valve has mentioned). All we know is it runs Steam OS and that's essentially Chrome OS except Steam. Right now, not a lot of titles support Linux, so unless Valve rolls their own distribution of Wine, it's going to be difficult first going off. To me, at least at first, it's probably going to function a lot more like an AppleTV - Streaming games and content from your real PC and not really being much of a stand-alone box. As time goes on, we'll see, like with the AppleTV, more capabilities and more content available for it to stand alone. At least at first, I don't expect it to compete with the XB1 and PS4 as described so far.



Which makes it sound less exciting. It sounds more complicated for an average end user, and just speculation if it works as it should.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which makes it sound less exciting. It sounds more complicated for an average end user, and just speculation if it works as it should.


It is a pretty unprecedented thing to release. It's not a game console in a traditional sense, especially since Valve won't be the ones manufacturing the machines. They're instead going to be a standardized platform, similar to the 3DO, or similar to the abortive "Multimedia PC" specifications. Controlling the software and specifying the hardware means that Valve has enough control that they could in theory make it simple and make things just work, but it's too early to say.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It is a pretty unprecedented thing to release. It's not a game console in a traditional sense, especially since Valve won't be the ones manufacturing the machines. They're instead going to be a standardized platform, similar to the 3DO, or similar to the abortive "Multimedia PC" specifications. Controlling the software and specifying the hardware means that Valve has enough control that they could in theory make it simple and make things just work, but it's too early to say.



Which is why I find it overhyped. Too early to say if it works.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2013)

Difficulty does not make a game fun - I'd much rather go through an easy game that's enjoyable than a challenging game that just pisses me off. 

Very often, a lot of people mistake "Anti-frustration measures" for "dumbing down". ESPECIALLY PC gamers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

^I hate when a game's challenge isn't actually challenge, but memorization. Stupid boring stuff like I Wanna Be The Guy "OH MY GOD IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!!!!" It's fucking trial and error. Beat it once you can beat it again. Good difficulty is reflex based or thought inducing (granted there's still a degree of memorization in all games, but good ones don't rely on it) like Ninja Gaiden and Catherine.


----

As much as the anime is shitting steaming pile of ox shit, Naruto games of late are actually quality releases. Really


----------



## Fernin (Nov 19, 2013)

@Runefox: That upscaled screenshot looks like it would be head ache inducing in motion. @@


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Very often, a lot of people mistake "Anti-frustration measures" for "dumbing down". ESPECIALLY PC gamers.


Invincibility leaf.

Anti-frustration is fine. Checkpoints, fine. Regenerating health? Fine. But making it so that you can just ignore the game and get a pat on the back for winning anyway is kind of... Well, un-fun.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2013)

^ Except that is an option... and ignoring the game and getting a pat on the back for doing it is actually _far_ more tedious than just beating it yourself. Don't you have to die like, more than 5 times before it's even offered? Who has that kind of patience? (Well... other than people who watch every episode of One Piece.) 



XoPachi said:


> ^I hate when a game's challenge isn't actually challenge, but memorization. Stupid boring stuff like I Wanna Be The Guy "OH MY GOD IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!!!!" It's fucking trial and error. Beat it once you can beat it again. Good difficulty is reflex based or thought inducing (granted there's still a degree of memorization in all games, but good ones don't rely on it) like Ninja Gaiden and Catherine.



It's pretty hard to find a lot of good difficulty without resorting to a few common asshole moves - like putting you in a dark room full of instant death areas you can't see *cough*Dark Souls*cough* or occasionally losing because the rules of probability just randomly decided "Screw you". 
You are suddenly ambushed!
Critical!
Critical!
Critical!
OHKO ability! It hits you!
Game over. 

They summon more adds! They all pre-empt you and kill you and you can't even act.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

We need more puzzle games. That is all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> We need more puzzle games. That is all.



Which leads me to split the universe.

Lumines>Tetris.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's pretty hard to find a lot of good difficulty without resorting to a few common asshole moves - like putting you in a dark room full of instant death areas you can't see *cough*Dark Souls*cough* or occasionally losing because the rules of probability just randomly decided "Screw you".


I feel your pain.

But yeah, adding luck based mechanics like that really take some of the strategy out of a game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

We need less first-person-shooters and more side-scrolling shooters.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> We need less first-person-shooters and more side-scrolling shooters.



It's not that we need less FPSs, necessarily. It's just that we need more original ones with loads of replayability so there wouldn't be a need for so many.

*What the fuck ever happened to arena shooters?*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> It's not that we need less FPSs, necessarily. It's just that we need more original ones with loads of replayability so there wouldn't be a need for so many.
> 
> *What the fuck ever happened to arena shooters?*



Call of Duty happened. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

We don't need LESS of anything just BETTER of everything.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 19, 2013)

Or at the very least something notably different. Hell, FPS'es have always seemed to be stuck in this rut. Remember when they were called WWII simulators? ;-;


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

I dunno about you all, but I'm seeing a shift in FPS's...
And it's already being hated. Open shooters is most likely the next big thing. Killzone 4's levels are open, Fallout is now an open FPSish game, Destiny is coming, Borderlands 2 was hella popular, and Far Cry 3 is another.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Or at the very least something notably different. Hell, FPS'es have always seemed to be stuck in this rut. Remember when they were called WWII simulators? ;-;


No, but I remember when they were called Doom clones.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Right now I'd rather a Doom clone instead of another generic military FPS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Serious Sam 3.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2013)

Antronach said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> But yeah, adding luck based mechanics like that really take some of the strategy out of a game.


There were two things I absolutely dreaded in Final Fantasy for nes:
zombie ambush~total party paralysis, very slow death.
Warmech~nuke, very quick death.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Call of Duty happened. -_-



Arena shooters died long before Call of Duty was ever an actual problem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm so sad Brink flopped. That had MASSIVE potential.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm so sad Brink flopped. That had MASSIVE potential.


Potential, but deeply flawed execution, sadly.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Serious Sam 3.



Fuck yes!! 

My mom would likely object to it as always. 

And I still say Kratos is an unlikable jackass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

He is unlikable. Really most male protagonists are.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> He is unlikable. Really most male protagonists are.


GRRRRRRR TESTOSTERONE RAGE

Yeah. I've always hated that. That whole period of time when releases like Gears of War, Resident Evil, and pretty much every other game out there with giant, hulking male protagonists. And they say only women are sexualized in media.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> GRRRRRRR TESTOSTERONE RAGE
> 
> Yeah. I've always hated that. That whole period of time when releases like Gears of War, Resident Evil, and pretty much every other game out there with giant, hulking male protagonists. And they say only women are sexualized in media.



Hoo boy here we go.

It's more wish fulfillment than sexualization. When game devs design a powerful protagonist they don't go "OH MY JUST LOOK AT THOSE MUSCLES I'D LIKE ME SOME OF THAT FOR DESSERT~". They just think "wouldn't it be badass if you were this dude?"


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Hoo boy here we go.
> 
> It's more wish fulfillment than sexualization. When game devs design a powerful protagonist they don't go "OH MY JUST LOOK AT THOSE MUSCLES I'D LIKE ME SOME OF THAT FOR DESSERT~".
> 
> At least most don't, I guess.


True enough I guess, but it's still sexualization. In a sort of opposite way to bishonen characters in anime. I mean, if it's wish fulfillment for the devs then if they're not going "I'D LIKE ME SOME OF THAT", they're going "THE CHICKS'D EAT THAT UP LIKE DINNER, MAN I WISH I HAD THAT BOD".


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> GRRRRRRR TESTOSTERONE RAGE
> 
> Yeah. I've always hated that. That whole period of time when releases like Gears of War, Resident Evil, and pretty much every other game out there with giant, hulking male protagonists. And they say only women are sexualized in media.



Pretty much. He's not fun. Don't get me wrong, I loved the first two games to pieces, but not Kratos.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> True enough I guess, but it's still sexualization. In a sort of opposite way to bishonen characters in anime. I mean, if it's wish fulfillment for the devs then if they're not going "I'D LIKE ME SOME OF THAT", they're going "THE CHICKS'D EAT THAT UP LIKE DINNER, MAN I WISH I HAD THAT BOD".



Oh are we just talking about body shape? I thought it was the whole testosterone-pumped paradigm in general.

Disregard that, then.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm so sad Brink flopped. That had MASSIVE potential.



I preordered Brink. lol

---

Speaking of open world games, I have to say that I really don't like most of them. In my experience most are filled with repetitive missions that offer little reward to the player. They don't give you a reason to explore or sidequests that are actually worth your time. If you aren't going to fill your open world with anything interesting, why have an open world at all?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> We need less first-person-shooters and more of just about every other genre.



I fixed that post up a bit, I hope y'all don't mind.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I fixed that post up a bit, I hope y'all don't mind.



Haha no thanks platform games have gotten _quite enough_ attention in the past thirty years.


----------



## Percy (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm so sad Brink flopped. That had MASSIVE potential.


If only it didn't suck. It'd be a good, unique game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone who thinks we have less of anything is uninformed. This is coming from someone who fiends on arcade shooters. JRPG's are not dead. Platformers are DEFINITELY nowhere near dead. Arcade shooters aren't dead. Just because something is not popular doesn't mean it's no longer prevalent. Hell the DREAMCAST still gets official arcade shooter releases with Sturmwind being released this year. Everyone's favorite genres are going nowhere. You just need to open your eyes.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 19, 2013)

Well it's news to me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I fixed that post up a bit, I hope y'all don't mind.



Does this look like I don't mind?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 20, 2013)

..."Joking." It's only wrong when I do it. In all seriousness, besides Rayman and Nintendo platformers, I can't think of any good platformers that have come out lately.


...I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion, but I wouldn't mind seeing Guitar Hero return. It eventually started to compete with Rock Band, which ended up lasting longer, and from what I know is overall more popular than GH, but in my honest opinion, the only thing I really like more in Rock Band is it's gameplay is slightly but noticeably better. But I've always disliked Rock Band's dark, choppy, and washed out visuals, plus their usual sound track. While Guitar Hero normally digs deep for good songs from popular bands, Rock Band usually goes with the obvious, mundane stuff. Plus, Rock Band also borrows a lot of my least favorite songs from the GH series. I really liked GH:WT's soundtrack, as it had some of my favorite overall songs in the series, out of both Guitar Hero and Rock Band. (On the flipside, GH's spinoff, Band Hero, arguably had my least favorite soundtrack, filled with almost nothing but mainstream and generic songs.

And overall, I don't think Rock Band's gameplay is THAT much better than Guitar Hero. Still, I think GH3 and GH:WT might have gone a little overboard with the difficulty, but GH5 and BH aren't too bad. Still, I wouldn't mind seeing Rock Band 4 either.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 20, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> We need more puzzle games. That is all.



With less tetris clones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got out of Blacklight R. They have something called weekly weapon where every week, all week they give every a free receiver to use. This week was the Bolt Action Rifle. So I use it. Sniping in games. Boring. As. Fuck.

You just sit somewhere and one shot people who didn't know where you were from across the map. Granted you have to switch spots periodically since everyone has X-Ray vision standard, but still. 
It's just...so easy. I like close encounters with a shotgun or assault rifle. It's why I hate big maps in these types of games. EVERYONE just snipes and the games go by sooooo slooooow. A full game of 8v8 and the winning team will have 50/*90* kills total only winning because of time. 

...

......

Oh my fucking Christ, I am not playing Blacklight this week. 
WELP, going back to Tribes until next Wednesday.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Just got out of Blacklight R. They have something called weekly weapon where every week, all week they give every a free receiver to use. This week was the Bolt Action Rifle. So I use it. Sniping in games. Boring. As. Fuck.
> 
> You just sit somewhere and one shot people who didn't know where you were from across the map. Granted you have to switch spots periodically since everyone has X-Ray vision standard, but still.
> It's just...so easy. I like close encounters with a shotgun or assault rifle. It's why I hate big maps in these types of games. EVERYONE just snipes and the games go by sooooo slooooow. A full game of 8v8 and the winning team will have 50/*90* kills total only winning because of time.
> ...


I need to get back on tribes. It has been too long.

And yes, snipefests are really boring. I like to break the rules with the sniper and stick a cqb scope and go short range bolty. Very rewarding if I hit, but very punishing if I miss.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I need to get back on tribes. It has been too long.
> 
> And yes, snipefests are really boring. I like to break the rules with the sniper and stick a cqb scope and go short range bolty. Very rewarding if I hit, but very punishing if I miss.



Sometimes when I lose my patience (if this happens), I surprise them. Snipers never pay attention to their peripheral and every map has an underground floor leading to the other side. Lots of scrub teams think it's smart to huddle in one spot and snipe while my team does very much the same. So I sneak up behind them, pull out my explosive shotgun, and quickly point blank kill all of them cleanly from the sides and behind. I've gotten 6 overkills this way.

You'd think they'd use their x-ray to see me, but nope, too thirsty for head shots to watch their own heads. That's why I think Tribes is a perfect online FPS. Blacklight is a *DAMN* fine game, but the maps promote too much sniping.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2013)

Sniping can be fun / rewarding if there's a lot of skill involved. I remember I used to play WarRock and the default sniper rifle had an extremely slow bullet with a high rate of drop, so compensating for that while getting a headshot across the map was satisfying as all hell. I could also close quarters most people pretty quickly along with sighting in and snapping long range shots quickly. I don't know how I managed to get that good with it to be honest, I can't do it today.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Sniping can be fun / rewarding if there's a lot of skill involved.



Tribes.

Most "snipers" will snipe as they chase you in CTF (the only way to play Tribes ;3). And since Tribes has set damage calc unlike Blacklight were stats vary TREMENDOUSLY, you can only do so much damage each shot. The game is too fast to just sit and be a good sniper your first try.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 20, 2013)

There should be more games with multiple endings that aren't just normaly and 100% completion endings.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to see an FPS with less guns. Sounds funny but mean less of the same technoguns or military guns.

Someone using bizarre projectiles like a cow catapult or roasted chicken slingshot. Tomato tosser, carrot knife.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2013)

Aesthetic is far more important than "super realistic HD gwaphix."

Also, I hate 2.5D.
If you're going to be using CGI models, do it in a perspective where they apply.
But draw out your flat graphics for a "flat" camera angle. It looks a million times better.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'd like to see an FPS with less guns. Sounds funny but mean less of the same technoguns or military guns.
> 
> Someone using bizarre projectiles like a cow catapult or roasted chicken slingshot. Tomato tosser, carrot knife.



Well... there _is_ Heretic and Hexen. But you've probably heard of them before.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Mirror's Edge, Metroid Prime, Drunken Robot Pornography, Dishonored, and I think a few more fall under that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mirror's Edge, Metroid Prime, Drunken Robot Pornography, Dishonored, and I think a few more fall under that.



Well Mirror's Edge wasn't really even a shooter, though. It was just in first person.

At least from what I remember.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Well Mirror's Edge wasn't really even a shooter, though. It was just in first person.
> 
> At least from what I remember.



I actually completely read her post wrong. I missed her point. She just wanted oddball weapons. Like if you put Ratchet and Clank in the first person view (which doesn't play very well, Ratchet's real short. Don't do it).

So disregard my response to her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think leveling systems are done that well anymore.

What I  mean by that is that a lot of games are more about grinding to defeat  someone that has a higher level than you and once you level up high  enough they're super easy to kill.  Once you reach max level then that's  it for the game cause none of the enemies are actually challenging.

I'm  not saying that they're bad games, rather they're way too easy once you  figure out a exp exploit and once you max out you're character there's  not much left to do in the game.

A prime example is pokemon.  Once you beat the elite four there's not really anything left to do in the game.

What  I would like to see is less "get to the next level to raise your stats"  games and more "get to the next level to get a new ability or skill".   By that I mean is that even if you're level is maxed out a level 1 enemy  would still be challenging without your new abilities and that if  they're immune to your elemental based attacks and that's all you have  then well you're fucked cause you should have planned that out better,  instead of how other games where you just grind to the point where  nothing is a challenge anymore.


Tl:dr; I would like to see more skill based games instead of stat based games.

In other words less of this in video games:


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> In all seriousness, besides Rayman and Nintendo platformers, I can't think of any good platformers that have come out lately.


Kind of because platformer gets supplemented with some other genre. And they're usually labeled as adventure. 



> ...I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion, but I wouldn't mind seeing Guitar Hero return.


It's better off not. Both Guitar Hero and Rockband started to get old after awhile especially when it seemed like both were running out of stuff to actually do with the games. Unless they can pull together a decent enough setlist, I really can't see a revival going over smoothly. 



> It eventually started to compete with Rock Band, which ended up lasting longer


Even though both series ended around the same time. 



Arshes Nei said:


> I'd like to see an FPS with less guns. Sounds funny but mean less of the same technoguns or military guns.
> 
> Someone using bizarre projectiles like a cow catapult or roasted chicken slingshot. Tomato tosser, carrot knife.


I was about to say Bioshock but I guess that would still count as a lot of technoguns. Even though one weapon is literally made from soup cans. 
You could very well complete the game using only a wrench (or the Skyhook) and plasmids though. It'd just take forever.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 21, 2013)

@CF

I really like it how skill is handled in Dota 2, which though unlike an FPS, does a great job (think Counter Strike does same, not sure).


Everyone chooses from the same pool of heroes, starts with the same gold, gets same abilities by same heroe....... Etc.
Point is it is impossible to buy or attain anything that will make you stronger than others. 
It's just you, and your skills.


Be nice to see more skill in modern games....


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2013)

The music in the MSX Metal Gear games is a lot better than the music in the modern ones.

Also, say what you want about the non-canon NES sequel, Snake's Revenge, but it has some great tunes.


----------



## Auren (Nov 24, 2013)

Sonic games with deep, moving stories, characters that start out without a hive mind, replayability, no boosting, death scenes, the protagonist's gradual transformation from a kid on the street to a worldwide hero by the end.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Well... there _is_ Heretic and Hexen. But you've probably heard of them before.



Yup, played them back in the day. There was also one with a ship but can't recall the name right now. 

Valkyrie Profile didn't really allow leveling. So Grinding was a waste of time. The Monsters that attacked you were around your level.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Monster Hunter is beyond garbage. 
Holy fucking Christ, I've never played a clunkier, slower, tedious, boring goddamn game in my entire life.

What in the world man!?

Back to Phantasy Star. lol


----------



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Monster Hunter is beyond garbage.
> Holy fucking Christ, I've never played a clunkier, slower, tedious, boring goddamn game in my entire life.


I would say the same thing, except for every World of Warcraft-style MMO ever made. Including World of Warcraft.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I would say the same thing, except for every World of Warcraft-style MMO ever made. Including World of Warcraft.


Yeah, unfortunately for MMOs they haven't really evolved much past Everquest or Ultimate Online game design.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Yeah, unfortunately for MMOs they haven't really evolved much past Everquest or Ultimate Online game design.



Mr. Ranguvar, Mr. PSO2! Shake hands! :3


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mr. Ranguvar, Mr. PSO2! Shake hands! :3


I am really lazy, can you install it for me Pach-Attack and setup my account? Shit's all in Japanese son.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Shooters today are too much like this:

[video=youtube;C4yIxUOWrtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4yIxUOWrtw[/video]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 7, 2013)

I gave up on expecting every game to replicate the "magic" I had when I was 12 when I turned 13 - it's not going to de-age you and turn back the clock to when you were 12, so just quit expecting every game to live up to that hype. What impressed you when you were 12 would not work when you're 25.

It's also on reason you find so many things easy - you're WAY more experienced. PokÃ©mon was hard because you were 8 and didn't know how it worked. Megaman X was "hard" because you never played it before and had no idea what to expect.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I gave up on expecting every game to replicate the "magic" I had when I was 12 when I turned 13 - it's not going to de-age you and turn back the clock to when you were 12, so just quit expecting every game to live up to that hype. What impressed you when you were 12 would not work when you're 25.


I think a lot of it is due to the fact that the "magic" was in large part due to the rather impressive things that games did during that period of time. Hardware was more limited, and as a result, when something really impressive was done on it, it was really impressive. When you first saw mode 7 on the SNES, I bet it blew your mind. When you first transitioned from 8-bit to 16-bit, your jaw hit the floor. The same thing doesn't tend to happen anymore. It's not just about the graphics and sound though, it's also the gameplay. A lot of games have settled into a set formula that's worked for years and years, with a lot fewer exploratory games. I'd go out on a limb and say when truly different games like Mirror's Edge come out, a spark of that magic gets ignited, even if just a little. We'll never be blown away by graphics and sound again as gamers though. We know where it's going and we know where it's been. None of it really gives us any room for surprise anymore.


----------



## Pine (Dec 7, 2013)

There are plenty of good indie games out there, but too many indie devs are trying too hard to make games seem retro. Blatantly-forced-pixelated-platformers are kind of getting old.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Pine said:


> There are plenty of good indie games out there, but too many indie devs are trying too hard to make games seem retro. Blatantly-forced-pixelated-platformers are kind of getting old.



May I please you? Your pants. Off. Now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 7, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I gave up on expecting every game to replicate the "magic" I had when I was 12 when I turned 13 - it's not going to de-age you and turn back the clock to when you were 12, so just quit expecting every game to live up to that hype. What impressed you when you were 12 would not work when you're 25.
> 
> It's also on reason you find so many things easy - you're WAY more experienced. PokÃ©mon was hard because you were 8 and didn't know how it worked. Megaman X was "hard" because you never played it before and had no idea what to expect.



Plus, no internet. So you had to experiment with things yourself, to see how to get upgrades and kill certain bosses.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, that's why I tend to avoid the Internet when stuff like Zelda comes out. I like figuring the game out myself. A lot of people rely on guides today and discussing the game becomes boring and old since I can just link GameFAQ's and be done with. I don't shun guides or people who use them, I just personally don't like taking the thought out of a game.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 7, 2013)

Most of Capcom's gems are unknown to most people, and they are not given the amount of attention they deserve.

Is it allowed that I state an unpopular opinion one of my relatives made rather than one of my own?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 7, 2013)

Uh, let's see:

1) Everything that Nintendo produces save for Pokemon needs to vanish as soon as possible. Especially Mario. 

2) Most platformers are insufferable. 

3) Sports-orientated games are horrendous and should have never come into existence. 

4) Video games laced with numerous puzzles suck and will always suck. Games laced with easymode puzzles are especially bad, as the developers couldn't be assed to make a puzzle that's challenging. Case in point: Skyrim.

5) CoD gets way too much flak for being "terrible". The Modern Warfare series is not as bad as most kneejerkers/bandwagoners portray it as. 

6) Wii and Wii U are just pointless. 

7) Gamecube was shit.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> 5) CoD gets way too much flak for being "terrible". The Modern Warfare series is not as bad as most kneejerkers/bandwagoners portray it as.


Pretty much. The way I put it when I was talking about this earlier was "The problem with CoD is that it's not actually bad. It's just TERRIBLY overdone. Like, if this were a roast in an oven there would be nothing but a lump of charcoal left over. What once was a delicious meal is now mostly inedible."


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Especially Mario.



Like seriously.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

I hate when I see a series expand on its own idea to the point where they completely rework the idea, and it works SO well.... only years later for them to go back to its more inferior structure. 

I'm sorry, I loved super mario 64 because it WASN'T the original mario bros. and here they are, making *new* super mario bros. a dozen times on multiple systems.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 7, 2013)

I wish the grind in some games wasn't as time exausting as it is. Like seriously, unlocking songs in any DDR game, rare items in PSO and the Treasure Hunter achievement in FFXIII are way too time consuming.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Antronach said:


> I wish the grind in some games wasn't as time exausting as it is. Like seriously, unlocking songs in any DDR game, rare items in PSO and the Treasure Hunter achievement in FFXIII are way too time consuming.



I get a rare or three every E Trial. There's been literally no E Trial I haven't gotten an 8+ star equip. Decked out in rare armor with an Eight Ouncer and Twizzler. 2 more levels, I can use a rare rifle I got.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 7, 2013)

Milo said:


> I hate when I see a series expand on its own idea to the point where they completely rework the idea, and it works SO well.... only years later for them to go back to its more inferior structure.
> 
> I'm sorry, I loved super mario 64 because it WASN'T the original mario bros. and here they are, making *new* super mario bros. a dozen times on multiple systems.



That's what kept the Wii U from being in a better situation than it is now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 7, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I gave up on expecting every game to replicate the "magic" I had when I was 12 when I turned 13 - it's not going to de-age you and turn back the clock to when you were 12, so just quit expecting every game to live up to that hype. What impressed you when you were 12 would not work when you're 25.
> 
> It's also on reason you find so many things easy - you're WAY more experienced. PokÃ©mon was hard because you were 8 and didn't know how it worked. Megaman X was "hard" because you never played it before and had no idea what to expect.


Cave Story and La Mulana say "Hi."


Also, apparently I don't mind "retro pandering" nearly as much as a lot of people here.
I think they should be using new ELEMENTS in an old series, but not changing it absolutely and completely (They can do this, but I feel like the two variations have their own markets and places in the gaming world.).

For instance, the New Super Mario Bros series is borrowing way, way too much from each other. They're not even bothering to make new music or sound effects, half the time. I think the series would benefit the kind of jump that, say, Yoshi's Island or Mario 2 was from the originals. Not the same exact things they did, but those kinds of differences. Those games still had the "spirit" of the old games intact while doing something new.

But I don't want to go out and play "Super Mario RTS", either.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, apparently I don't mind "retro pandering" nearly as much as a lot of people here.


I don't either, as long as it makes sense. I appreciate pixel art, but a lot of games are using it for no particular reason other than it's popular in indie circles right now. If your game is a love letter to old school gaming, go right ahead. If your game has nothing to do with that and you just feel like hopping on the bandwagon, *please* at least just do vector sprites instead of pixels.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I don't either, as long as it makes sense. I appreciate pixel art, but a lot of games are using it for no particular reason other than it's popular in indie circles right now. If your game is a love letter to old school gaming, go right ahead. If your game has nothing to do with that and you just feel like hopping on the bandwagon, *please* at least just do vector sprites instead of pixels.


Eh. I personally hate how "Flash-ish" vector sprites look.
But that's just my aesthetic preference.

I also think they look a lot blurrier.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Eh. I personally hate how "Flash-ish" vector sprites look.
> But that's just my aesthetic preference.



Depends on how the sprites are drawn. Vector can look as good as traditional media with the right tools, and that's thankfully something that's starting to become more widespread. Almost all of the artwork I've ever done that was any good has been vector.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Assassin's Creed is boring?


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's what kept the Wii U from being in a better situation than it is now.



because it's like, at one point, a few people said "retro games are kinda cool. I like that they're coming back sorta"

and then everyone who makes games, heard about this, and abandoned their previous idea's, and ONLY MADE indie and retro games for 5 years.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Assassin's Creed is boring?



If you're on about the first one, then oh my yes. The games with Ezio I found plenty exciting though.


----------



## Pine (Dec 9, 2013)

Super Mario Bros 2 (Doki Doki Panic) is more fun than Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Cave Story and La Mulana say "Hi."




I've actually played them - I'm not feeling this "magic" of playing games when you were young. Maybe it's because when I played them, I was like 18-21 and not 12? And I don't fall for teh whole "Cater to Nostalgia"... I'd rather play a game and *not* be reminded of some other game that I liked - I'd rather be playing the game, and thinking about the game I'm PLAYING moreso than "Whooooa I'm reminded so much of thsi game I played when I was 13.  " 


Instead I remember playing La Mulana and actually feeling bored silly rather than "oh my god this is so cool".


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

I know what I said about EA wasn't a very popular opinion, but I think I was too hasty to make it.

Why?

Just read this.


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 9, 2013)

I recently fell in love with the Wii U and everyone tells me, "ew I'm not getting one of those" and I tell them to trust me, I know it looks crappy at first but once you play one you'll fall in love with it. Hint: they don't listen.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 9, 2013)

Zraxi said:


> I recently fell in love with the Wii U and everyone tells me, "ew I'm not getting one of those" and I tell them to trust me, I know it looks crappy at first but once you play one you'll fall in love with it. Hint: they don't listen.


I have one. It's very good at collecting dust. It also acts as a serviceable, but overly large TV remote.

Then again, so does my Xperia Tablet Z.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

I played a Wii U long enough to complete a file on Ninja Gaiden 3 (great game, get it on another console :3), go through 6 worlds of Mario Bros, and waste my time on Tech Demo Land at my friend's place.

Pass.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of Arena Matches in games. What I mean by that is in the case of some action, fighting and shooter games where you have to fight off waves of enemies before something happens. I've seen this in several games I played like the God of War series, the Batman Arkham series, Borderlands 2, and the Bioshock series. If they're required for the story then I'll be ok, but if it's a side quest or additional challenge then I usually pass. 

I'm also not a fan of Quick Time Events as I do less well with them than I do just beating a boss. Sure using a certain button to counter something is fine, but when you have to perform a series of button moves or stick rotates or else you get severely hurt/ die in a game it gets annoying like a game of Simon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeena from Sonic Lost World...looks good to me. Work dem hips, run gurl. ;;



Inari85 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Arena Matches in games. What I mean by that is in the case of some action, fighting and shooter games where you have to fight off waves of enemies before something happens. I've seen this in several games I played like the God of War series, the Batman Arkham series, Borderlands 2, and the Bioshock series. If they're required for the story then I'll be ok, but if it's a side quest or additional challenge then I usually pass.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of Quick Time Events as I do less well with them than I do just beating a boss. Sure using a certain button to counter something is fine, but when you have to perform a series of button moves or stick rotates or else you get severely hurt/ die in a game it gets annoying like a game of Simon.



I'm the opposite on arenas. I feel they should a side thing only not a main game stipulation (unless of course that IS the game) because I feel it to be useless padding. Much as I love the games, Ratchet and Clank was frequently an example of this. They were in every game on the PS2 and it got very old.

And...I'm pretty sure most people hate QTE's. God of War started AND killed it. Use it sparingly. Like Vanquish! \:3/

...

Vanquish is the best third person shooter. If only it weren't a console exclusive.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2013)

Press X to breathe.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And...I'm pretty sure most people hate QTE's. God of War started AND killed it. Use it sparingly. Like Vanquish! \:3/.



Not really - Dark Cloud did "QTE"s before God of War was even being thought of. 

And Dark Cloud was just copying games like Dragon's Lair in that aspect anyways.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 12, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> And Dark Cloud was just copying games like Dragon's Lair in that aspect anyways.


Did someone order some sailors?

[video=youtube;Y5Hq5f5olE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5Hq5f5olE0[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Just found something juicy. For me that is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

I posted that before. 3 times...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I posted that before. 3 times...



I didn't know. It was likely pushed back really far.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I didn't know. It was likely pushed back really far.



I remember him posting it a few days ago, and the other times he posted it.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 13, 2013)

Shadow the Hedgehog was a lot of fun


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I remember him posting it a few days ago, and the other times he posted it.



I wasn't there.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I wasn't there.



Actually uhh you were. That's why he mentioned it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

XBox definitely isn't only for FPS and Sim racing players. I've never seen a console so dedicated to the classics both old and new. God I fucking love my 360.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Actually uhh you were. That's why he mentioned it.



I don't remember when I was there. *nervous laughter*


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2013)

Deku link was my favorite link in majora's mask.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 14, 2013)

Am i the only one that thinks the TF2 community is one of the most horrible and hostile communities out there and also the most egotistical? I love the game but from what i seen of the community they do make me sick with how blind, up their own ass and hostile they are.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2013)

Kazadoo said:


> Am i the only one that thinks the TF2 community is one of the most horrible and hostile communities out there and also the most egotistical? I love the game but from what i seen of the community they do make me sick with how blind, up their own ass and hostile they are.



I've heard the stories. I personally think the League of Legends community is the most disgusting.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh yeah i have a friend who plays LoL says there are some nasty people on it, but tbh i pity them more than fear them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who finds this to be sadly accurate?:


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one who finds this to be sadly accurate?:



ghost receptor-mediated apoptosis of a pac-man macrophage


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> ghost receptor-mediated apoptosis of a pac-man macrophage



Sorry, I should've added that it was supposed to be my opinion on the influx of HD graphics.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sorry, I should've added that it was supposed to be my opinion on the influx of HD graphics.



You'd rather not let me talk about the horridness of dig dug.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 14, 2013)

Accretion said:


> You'd rather not let me talk about the horridness of dig dug.



You don't need to. I already know. XD


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2013)

I think we need more Naked Raiden-type games where you're a naked guy running around holding your crotch


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2013)

No, Ryan. I demand confidence. I want a game where you proudly show off your erection.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> No, Ryan. I demand confidence. I want a game where you proudly show off your erection.



Custer's Revenge comes to mind...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2013)

The fact that Telltale is making a series of Borderlands games makes me roll my eyes like a fucking Arwing. I couldn't be any less interested in that crap if you promised me the return of Gradius.
Love Borderlands 2 to pieces though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 14, 2013)

Kazadoo said:


> Am i the only one that thinks the TF2 community is one of the most horrible and hostile communities out there and also the most egotistical? I love the game but from what i seen of the community they do make me sick with how blind, up their own ass and hostile they are.



No. 

The main reason I hate TF2? The community.

However, I don't think it's the most horrible, hostile, and egotistical - that award goes to every MOBA ever made. 
However, TF2 is the *stupidest* community out there.


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

I feel like I'm lucky that my only real encounters with the TF2 community were through a few friends who played it and my girlfriend. Because everything else I hear about the community is pretty bad. 



XoPachi said:


> I've heard the stories. I personally think the League of Legends community is the most disgusting.


I've come to find that Tera's community is pretty elitist and annoying as fuck. They also make PvP unbearable to play. And I usually like playing on PvP servers. 

I think it's just a thing with every online game out there where a good majority of the userbase is made up of manchildren and teenage boys though. No better way to increase your e-peen like having several level 60+ characters. 

OT: Oshawott was the best starter in Black and White. Oshawott was also cuter than the other two.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

Really? I couldn't care to notice because the game was not worth it's original subscription. I played it when it went free and it's...just like every other WoW clone. I see nothing to be elitist about. Maybe I'm thinking of Aion because those were both similar games I wanted to try. Can't remember.

And fuck off. Snivy is the BEST character on the show. He is better than both the salami AND the bologna COMBINED. :B


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Really? I couldn't care to notice because the game was not worth it's original subscription. I played it when it went free and it's...just like every other WoW clone. I see nothing to be elitist about. Maybe I'm thinking of Aion because those were both similar games I wanted to try. Can't remember.


I don't see how people can be so elitist over games like this period really. 
IMO it's a good alternative to WoW if you can't A. pay for a subscription or B. can't run WoW at all. Also I like the more detailed character customization. It makes it feel like your characters are more yours if that makes sense. 




> And fuck off. Snivy is the BEST character on the show. He is better than both the salami AND the bologna COMBINED. :B


:3c


----------



## Percy (Dec 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I've heard the stories. I personally think the League of Legends community is the most disgusting.


One reason why I never had any interest in playing it.
Plus it's just not a game I like.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> No.
> 
> The main reason I hate TF2? The community.
> 
> ...



Call of Duty's online gaming community is one of the reasons I hate COD.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> One reason why I never had any interest in playing it.
> Plus it's just not a game I like.



League is boring. You run back and forth until someone wins being berated as you play. And apparently the game "gets serious" at level 30. Getting to level 30 takes a month if you have free time. I gave the game up to level 10. 

Now one moba I need to get back into is AirMech. A game where you play as a jet that transforms into a machine gun firing robot warrior. You have to take your tanks and stuff to other bases to take control of them before your opponent and create resources to capture their base to win. I THINK that's how the game played. It was something like that. But it was fast paced and pretty fun.

The one moba I REALLY hate is Smite. Just because it caused Hi-Rez to shut down Tribes Ascend, an original uncommon online FPS experience with a friendly funny community, jetpacks, skis, and spinfusors. My favorite online game period. Shut down for League of Legends in 3rd person. :/


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 15, 2013)

I couldn't stand Bioshock Infinite and I didn't like Fallout New Vegas (not sure if that's controversial or not)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2013)

skerfrigma said:


> I couldn't stand Bioshock Infinite and I didn't like Fallout New Vegas (not sure if that's controversial or not)



I'm really not into either series in general.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Milo said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need more Naked Raiden-type games where you're a naked guy running around holding your crotch
> ...




Go back to the main site, You semen-gargling faggots.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't see how people can be so elitist over games like this period really.
> IMO it's a good alternative to WoW if you can't A. pay for a subscription or B. can't run WoW at all. Also I like the more detailed character customization. It makes it feel like your characters are more yours if that makes sense.



Usually people are much better when you're off the PvP servers- because PvP tends to be "PvPenis" where all the people with no social skills and the game is the only outlet they can feel better about themselves are. 

In general from my experience people are much more civil on games that aren't centered around PvP.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm really not into either series in general.



I will admit, me, neither; Bioshock Infinite was the first Bioshock game I played through.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

skerfrigma said:


> I couldn't stand Bioshock Infinite and I didn't like Fallout New Vegas (not sure if that's controversial or not)



Bioshock Infinite was only loved for it's narrative, not it's gameplay which many people have admitted to me is in fact mediocre. And New Vegas was the second worst Bethesda game to me. Nothing from them will top TES Arena. .-.



Imperial Impact said:


> Go back to the main site, You semen-gargling faggots.



I don't even need to be Impact to see the infraction. rofl


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

I liked Bioshock Infinite's gameplay.  It may not have been particularly innovative, but it was competent and didn't fail to provide a challenge.  There was enough variety of weapons, vigors and gear to keep it interesting and make plenty of valid builds, and it pushed you to use limited resources to pick a specialty and run with it.

I'll agree that the story is the main draw of the game, though.


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

The narrative of Infinite was really its driving point but I'm not complaining. The one thing I didn't like about it though was you could only carry two weapons at a time. But gameplay wise, it's a standard shooter and there's not a whole lot you can really ask for. 



Digitalpotato said:


> Usually people are much better when you're off the PvP servers- because PvP tends to be "PvPenis" where all the people with no social skills and the game is the only outlet they can feel better about themselves are.
> 
> In general from my experience people are much more civil on games that aren't centered around PvP.


I'm fine with occasionally being ganked because it adds a bit more to the game aside from just killing monsters, but these guys would literally camp outside of towns and PK anyone who left. 

The community is still p bad on the PvE servers though. But slightly more tolerable.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> The narrative of Infinite was really its driving point but I'm not complaining. The one thing I didn't like about it though was you could only carry two weapons at a time. But gameplay wise, it's a standard shooter and there's not a whole lot you can really ask for.



See, I like a game that forces me to make choices.  If I have a limited weapon inventory, then I have to think "my hand cannon ammo is low, should I swap it for this shotgun I don't have any upgrades in before I enter the next area, or hope I find more ammo before I need it?"


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 15, 2013)

I think not only is gaming is a giant waste of time, but adult gamers who don't have hobbies outside of gaming are extremely boring people to be around.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 15, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> I think not only is gaming is a giant waste of time, but adult gamers who don't have hobbies outside of gaming are extremely boring people to be around.



And just like that, a wildfire raged throughout the land of FAF killing millions.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> I think not only is gaming is a giant waste of time



This is a link to your page on the main site:  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4449526/

You seem to waste a lot of time.


----------



## Rinz (Dec 15, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> I think not only is gaming is a giant waste of time, but adult gamers who don't have hobbies outside of gaming are extremely boring people to be around.


I tend to agree, but god_damn_ do I love wasting time.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> This is a link to your page on the main site:  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4449526/
> 
> You seem to waste a lot of time.



I'm not talking about gamers, I'm talking about people who are gamers and do nothing else with their lives.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> I'm not talking about gamers, I'm talking about people who are gamers and do nothing else with their lives.


The term "gaming" doesn't only qualify for "gamers" Gabe.  I think you are looking for "no-life's".


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> I'm not talking about gamers, I'm talking about people who are gamers and do nothing else with their lives.



The worst part? A few of those people have been killed that way.

*sigh* Look. I don't care what you're playing, be it a 3DS, an Xbox One or a gaming PC, you're still a living organism. A *living, breathing creature*. You need to put your controller down to do important things, especially the ones that keep you alive!!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm fine with occasionally being ganked because it adds a bit more to the game aside from just killing monsters, but these guys would literally camp outside of towns and PK anyone who left.
> 
> The community is still p bad on the PvE servers though. But slightly more tolerable.



Occasionally, but for the most part, they just like to make your day a living hell.  

And I find the community to be much better on PvE servers and PvE oriented games, even though you do get the occasional "THAT'S A FUCKING 50 DKP MINUS" prick who everyone just laughs at because they are amusing.


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> See, I like a game that forces me to make choices.  If I have a limited weapon inventory, then I have to think "my hand cannon ammo is low, should I swap it for this shotgun I don't have any upgrades in before I enter the next area, or hope I find more ammo before I need it?"


I don't say that as a bad thing. It's just after having it for two games, not having it was kind of weird. 



Digitalpotato said:


> Occasionally, but for the most part, they just like to make your day a living hell.
> 
> And I find the community to be much better on PvE servers and PvE  oriented games, even though you do get the occasional "THAT'S A FUCKING  50 DKP MINUS" prick who everyone just laughs at because they are  amusing.


Maybe it's just the server I'm on then :I


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I liked Bioshock Infinite's gameplay.  It may not have been particularly innovative, but it was competent and didn't fail to provide a challenge.  There was enough variety of weapons, vigors and gear to keep it interesting and make plenty of valid builds, and it pushed you to use limited resources to pick a specialty and run with it.
> 
> I'll agree that the story is the main draw of the game, though.




Can somebody explain to me why the story was so good to so many people? I found it kind of boring for the most part and by the half way point I managed to guess most of the plot points.  Although the entire part where you searching for the gun maker honestly just left me feeling like i wasted a good chunk of time because in the end you trying to find him didn't amount to much other then padding the game out. 

As for the gameplay I was more upset about what was missing I've been a fan of the Shock series since System Shock 1 and I hate how each game has had stuff stripped down and removed in each version. When I had a large variety of guns in the older games I felt the need to use them because ammo for each was so scarce. In Infinite Elizabeth always seemed to be there for me with a fresh hand cannon or shotgun whenever i was running low ( and yes I played on hard mode since so many people have told me that ammo becomes more of an issue on anything above normal difficulty). I didn't really think the sky hook was all that interesting. The Vigors where just carbon copies of the plasmids from Bioshock 1 & 2 and once I made the control enemy into a control and suicide power i never needed to use any of the others. My biggest complaint actually comes from something introduced in the first Bioshock and that's the instant respawn with a minor money deduction which took so much of the challenge out of the game for me since only bosses would have their heath regen when I died.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> The worst part? A few of those people have been killed that way.





TransformerRobot said:


> *sigh* Look. I don't care what you're playing, be it a 3DS, an Xbox One or a gaming PC, you're still a living organism. A *living, breathing creature*. You need to put your controller down to do important things, especially the ones that keep you alive!!




I think one guy died playing Diablo III for two days straight.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> This is a link to your page on the main site:  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4449526/
> 
> You seem to waste a lot of time.



Angry Birds...

...

lol


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2013)

I love how we're talking about wastes of time on a subforum on a furry forum devoted to things which waste time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't even need to be Impact to see the infraction. rofl


[video=youtube;oWiL-DKmD7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWiL-DKmD7Q[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 16, 2013)

I confused why Sonic still exists. There are TWO good Sonic games, Sonic 1 and Sonic 2.; Sonic has been sucking it up since 1992. I don't understand how something so shitty has been allowed to exist this long.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> I confused why Sonic still exists. There are TWO good Sonic games, Sonic 1 and Sonic 2.; Sonic has been sucking it up since 1992. I don't understand how something so shitty has been allowed to exist this long.



I quite enjoyed Sonic 3&K, and Sonic Adventure wasn't horrible. I mean it kind of was but it was hilarious. The Sonic Advance games weren't bad either. Generations was pretty swell. But yes. Every other Sonic game ever has been shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

You'd be surprised how much people hate Sonic Advance. The whole trilogy.



Ranguvar said:


> I confused why Sonic still exists. There are TWO good Sonic games, Sonic 1 and Sonic 2.; Sonic has been sucking it up since 1992. I don't understand how something so shitty has been allowed to exist this long.



Sonic 3 and CD played almost exactly the same as 1 and 2.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sonic 3 and CD played almost exactly the same as 1 and 2.



You know, I love Sonic CD for the soundtracks (both of them) and nostalgia factor, but the gameplay is kind of... Well, not nice. The past/future mechanic was cool, but oftentimes I'd get trapped going quickly on a Future sign and that fucked my whole stage up.

Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Booooo--oooom~


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

I just didn't like some of the level design. And by level design I mean Wacky Workbench. Fuck that place.

EDIT: Also this won't make much sense, but I think Okami's a fun game, it just wasn't exciting. I'm being serious when I say the game usually has me dozing off. It's the only game I've ever played that makes me drowsy. And I've stomached some boring ass shitty games.
 Somehow I still did a decent speed run. But 1 hour and I'm usually knocked out. I don't fucking know why.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't like Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

Legend of Dragoon is still a million times better in terms of gameplay than any Final Fantasy game.

Also, Meta-Ridley isn't nearly as great as normal Ridley.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, Meta-Ridley isn't nearly as great as normal Ridley.



diaf



Antronach said:


> I didn't like Chrono Trigger.



u 2


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 17, 2013)

I do not appreciate sonic games. It seems very linear and unenjoyable, but it is mostly how the main character is like a douchey little punk.

Why in the world do people like it SO much?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Fast paced platformer. That's why I love his games. Most anyway. Sorry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I do not appreciate sonic games. It seems very linear and unenjoyable, but it is mostly how the main character is like a douchey little punk.
> 
> Why in the world do people like it SO much?


He's not that much of a punk in the expanded universe. He's just really flighty. He'll do the right thing but he's not above messing with authority or taking his time. He's an OK character.

Why do I enjoy the games? Gotta go fast.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

Sonic's character is overrated, anyway.

Knuckles is the best one.
(In the older games, anyway.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> I confused why Sonic still exists. There are TWO good Sonic games, Sonic 1 and Sonic 2.; Sonic has been sucking it up since 1992. I don't understand how something so shitty has been allowed to exist this long.


Sonic 1 is shit because of it's water stage.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think Half-Life was all that great. I love Valve too, and I understand the significant contributions Half-Life made to games, but I just don't feel like the games were great. I loved the characters, and that's about it. If HL3 never comes...I won't really care.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

I liked Half Life's level design mostly. Half Life 2 anyway. I didn't play the first.


----------



## Milo (Dec 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I don't think Half-Life was all that great. I love Valve too, and I understand the significant contributions Half-Life made to games, but I just don't feel like the games were great. I loved the characters, and that's about it. If HL3 never comes...I won't really care.



in terms of gameplay, I always felt like the half-life series never caught up. it still feels like something you'd play in the late 90's. but I think what makes half-life great is its story and world. it has such amazing and contrasting variety in terms of levels. you'd go from cramped hallways, to open-world traveling through huge fields, to occupied cities, etc. it just had a little bit of everything that made the player feel like he was on an actual adventure, going from one situation, to the next.


----------



## Percy (Dec 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> If HL3 never comes...I won't really care.


I can imagine it will never live up to the sheer amount of hype it has. It would have to be pretty much flawless.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 17, 2013)

Milo said:


> in terms of gameplay, I always felt like the half-life series never caught up. it still feels like something you'd play in the late 90's. but I think what makes half-life great is its story and world. it has such amazing and contrasting variety in terms of levels. you'd go from cramped hallways, to open-world traveling through huge fields, to occupied cities, etc. it just had a little bit of everything that made the player feel like he was on an actual adventure, going from one situation, to the next.



At the time, the gravity gun was something really innovative.  Nowadays physics-based combat is taken for granted to the point that it no longer feels like an unusual feature.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Boss fights with people (fighting games are exempt) are boring. Massive machine or monster please. And not that God of War scenic bullshit where half the damn boss is background.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 19, 2013)

I like the Sonic characters, Sonic artwork, Sonic comics, but I don't like Sonic video games. They're kinda meh to me.
It'd be fun to go fast but I keep running into enemies while running in the older ones. And the newer ones are all right (talking about when Sonic Adventure games and Shadow the Hedgehog and Sonic Heroes and stuff like that were coming out by "new"). I much prefer the game Freedom Planet over Sonic.

Is it an unpopular opinion to think Kingdom Hearts: RE Chain of Memories was a really great game, and in some ways more fun than the original Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Freedom Planet



Ooooooooooooh myyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooooood.
I love that fucking game. @w@


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I love that fucking game. @w@


Its awesome, isn't it?
The music, the artwork, the thrill of running fast, the fighting, the level design.....Man its good. I plan on getting it once it comes out on Steam.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a couple days old and a page ago but I wanted to come back to it.  General spoiler warning for Bioshock Infinite.



skerfrigma said:


> Can somebody explain to me why the story was so good to so many people? I found it kind of boring for the most part and by the half way point I managed to guess most of the plot points.  Although the entire part where you searching for the gun maker honestly just left me feeling like i wasted a good chunk of time because in the end you trying to find him didn't amount to much other then padding the game out.



I think you must have come away from the game with a pretty superficial understanding of the plot if you found it at all predictable.  Most of the criticism I've heard is that it's too convoluted, and while I can see how some might find the ending a bit too M. Night Shyamalan-ish, at the least it was thoughtful and beats the hell out of ME3.  I found that the game did a really good job with the pacing of the story up to the exposition in the ending, especially the way it could tease you with some blatant foreshadowing without you even realizing it until later (all the way back to when you've just arrived on Columbia, and pass a barbershop quartet singing a Beach Boys song).

What I really enjoyed was the general setting of the game, and how so much of it was borrowed from actual history that isn't common knowledge and I think is good for people to get some exposure to, even if it's from a video game.  Most had probably never even heard of the Pinkerton Detective Agency before playing it, which was a real thing that acted pretty much as described to keep workers in line.  That time period was a really rough time for labor, especially immigrant labor, which is well-captured in Finkton.  Fink himself is supposed to represent Henry Clay Frick, one of the time period's most notoriously oppressive businessmen.  The Vox Populi are probably an allusion to the I.W.W., and while there was never a revolution that was as successful as the one in Columbia, labor uprisings on the scale of the Shantytown uprising really did take place, all the way down to being countered with aerial bombardment.  Race relations were also at their nadir around this time (Birth of a Nation was released three years after the game's timeline), and the Klan (obviously represented by the Order of Crows) was hugely popular and could operate pretty openly.  A lot of people thought Bioshock Infinite was making a statement about the Tea Party, and it probably was (especially with the literal worship of the Founding Fathers), but it was also making a statement about the past.



skerfrigma said:


> As for the gameplay I was more upset about what was missing I've been a fan of the Shock series since System Shock 1 and I hate how each game has had stuff stripped down and removed in each version. When I had a large variety of guns in the older games I felt the need to use them because ammo for each was so scarce. In Infinite Elizabeth always seemed to be there for me with a fresh hand cannon or shotgun whenever i was running low ( and yes I played on hard mode since so many people have told me that ammo becomes more of an issue on anything above normal difficulty). I didn't really think the sky hook was all that interesting. The Vigors where just carbon copies of the plasmids from Bioshock 1 & 2 and once I made the control enemy into a control and suicide power i never needed to use any of the others. My biggest complaint actually comes from something introduced in the first Bioshock and that's the instant respawn with a minor money deduction which took so much of the challenge out of the game for me since only bosses would have their heath regen when I died.



There was an ultra-hard difficulty for hardcore FPS veterans (1999 mode), so if it still wasn't quite challenging enough on Hard you could've stepped up.  It gave enemies way more health and damage damage, and also made respawns costlier as well as boosting enemy regen after a respawn.  Money is also scarce to begin with in 1999 mode so those respawns really do hurt, to the point that it's usually better to just restart from the last checkpoint entirely if you get wiped (which are also less frequent).  Pickups are also even more scarce, and while pinch ammo from Elizabeth helps, if she tosses you ammo then she won't find you health or salts for a while, and if you need more than one of those things you're still boned.  And since you mention System Shock, it should also be noted that the instant respawn actually originates from SS2.

It's fine if skyhooks weren't your thing, but they did add another viable strategy option to the game, as there was a lot of good gear that synergized with them.  I preferred to fight on the ground too, but in tough fights in skyline-heavy areas I did find myself switching gear to take advantage of them as necessary, which I think is a good thing from a gameplay standpoint to change up how effective the various possible strategies are at different points in the game to get players to come out of their comfort zone.

Vigors _are_ plasmids.  Fink learned about them by observing Rapture through tears.  Their combo functionality was new, though, and they worked pretty well to give a decent variety with just eight base powers.  Possession _is_ top-tier, but it won't make any of the heavy hitters suicide, and on 1999 mode they are by far your biggest problem.  My favorite was the Undertow+Shock Jockey combo, but there were places where I'd still rely on Possession and Murder of Crows a lot, especially since Undertow comes fairly late in the game.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Boss fights with people (fighting games are exempt) are boring. *Massive machine or monster please*. And not that God of War scenic bullshit where half the damn boss is background.


With maybe a hornet motif? Thanks. 

I find 98% of FPS boring as shit. Ones like Bioshock that put effort into narrative and atmosphere are alright. Everything else is a grey-brown waste of time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

You should play Serious Sam! You fight a SPACESHIP in the third one!


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 19, 2013)

Most people probably wouldn't agree with me but.....
Bioshock 2 > Bioshock 1 > Infinite


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I missed 2. I was always told it wasn't as good, but the gameplay looks really fun.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Most people probably wouldn't agree with me but.....
> Bioshock 2 > Bioshock 1 > Infinite



I'm pretty sure most people would say you actually have that backwards.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I missed 2. I was always told it wasn't as good, but the gameplay looks really fun.


Gameplay was sweet. A step up from the original in pretty much every way. I hated the antagonist, but the plot took some interesting turns. I can recommend it if you want to take another trip to Rapture.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll be honest, I didn't finish 2.  Ken Levine's absence was definitely noticeable in the story, which was dry to the point that I eventually just lost motivation to finish the game.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I missed 2. I was always told it wasn't as good, but the gameplay looks really fun.


You should at least give it a shot. If anything infinite displays game-play, pacing, and story regression when compared to Bioshock 2


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Infinite's gameplay wasn't amazing to me when I tried it. Annnnnd, I don't give a shit about the story. It's nice, but that's not the reason I play those games. The level design was astounding. @w@


----------

